# Walt Disney World Skyliner Gondola cabin video, photos, info.



## RaySharpton

*Walt Disney World Skyliner Gondola cabin video, photos, info.*

There has been so much information since the Disney Skyliner has opened up to guests with personal experiences using the Disney Skyliner wheelchair/mobility scooter loading zones.  And how things work for loading and unloading for the regular and wheelchair/mobility scooter.

The following comments were gathered from my previous posts of other guest's experiences in this thread offering their personal observations over time.

I don't know if these observations are all factual since I haven't read anything officially from Disney.

I don't know if all my following comments from others will hold in the future, but I enjoyed learning so much from other DIS posters.

I guess I am just trying to organize all of the information I've learned so far.

Four of the five Disney Skyliner Gondola Stations have separate loading and unloading queues.  A longer regular Disney Skyliner for walkers and strollers.  And a smaller, separate queue for wheelchairs and mobility scooters.

Those stations with a separate queue for wheelchairs and mobility scooters are:

The Disney Caribbean Skyliner Gondola Station (Main hub connecting three stations.
The Disney EPCOT Skyliner Gondola Station
The Disney Pop Century Resort, and the Disney Art of Animation Skyliner Gondola Station.
The Disney Hollywood Studio Skyliner Gondola Station.

The fifth Skyliner Gondola Station is not an end station like the other four Skyliner Gondola Stations.

The Disney Riviera Skyliner Gondola Station is a mid-station located between the two end stations called the Disney Caribbean Skyliner Gondola Station and the Disney EPCOT Skyliner Gondola Station.

The Disney Riviera Skyliner Gondola Station also has a 90-degree Turn Unit.  And the Disney Riviera Skyliner Gondola Station has a longer loading/unloading station platform with no separate loading zones for wheelchairs/mobility scooters.

The diagram of loading and unloading gondolas by bioreconstruct.  When I rode the gondolas, they behaved exactly as bioreconstruct described.

There were never more than two gondolas stopped in the wheelchairs/mobility scooters section or second row.

When waiting in the queue, the Disney cast member always instructed the wheelchair or mobility scooter to slowly enter first to the opposite side of the gondola with a metal bar or footrest before other guests enter.

Then the Disney cast member placed rubber chocks behind the rear wheels after turning off the wheelchair or mobility scooter power off.

You will be facing a huge window.

There are fold-up windows on three sides except on the doors that others can open or close if needed.  There are also air vents under the benches.

When exiting backward at my destination, I could usually see my reflection of myself and wheelchair and open doors in the window to help me back up.  I also looked at the edges of the benches to help me back up by keeping equidistance between them.



After I loaded into the gondola, I always saw the gondola in front of me waiting to get back in line with the other gondolas.  It usually was a short wait.

Once I moved into that same space, I could also eventually see another gondola across from me leave the regular line.  When that happened, my gondola moved into the regular first row.

When looking up near the end of the station, I saw a big wheel which was the main cable.  When reaching about halfway to the wheel, I could feel the gondola latch on to the main cable.

Inside the station the gondola ran on small wheels instead of the main cable.

I found this interesting to me.  Sachilles explained why the Disney Riviera Skyliner Station didn't have a separate handicap wheelchair and mobility loading zone like the three other Skyliner Stations.

Sachilles says the three other Skyliner Stations are a destination or end Skyliner Stations.  The Disney Riviera Skyliner Station is located between two end stations of the EPCOT Skyliner Station and the Caribbean Skyliner Station.

Here is some information about how the Riviera station works differently.



sachilles said:


> You misunderstand. You can load and unload an ECV there, it's just a different style than the other stations. The other stations have a separate area to load the ecv's. The Riviera Station doesn't have a separate area, but they can load in the general area. That has the potential to delay things, as they may have to slow the line (or stop altogether) some to accomplish it.
> The whole separate line thing is quite rare for a lift system, so many make due just fine with a station like Riviera. It just has a greater potential to slow the system down.





sachilles said:


> Its because it's in the middle of a line. It's a mid-station, so you can't really do that. You'd have to cut the line in half and have two end stations meet there. Which would cause people to have to transfer.
> What you end up with is a station where the cabins stay in it longer, which is almost as good. It's made more complex because folks arriving at that station might not get off.



I like reading all of joelkfla's posts detailing his reliable info on the gondolas.

https://forums.wdwmagic.com/threads...-been-discussed.924477/page-1095#post-8904632

Everything about wheelchair cabin management:

Wheelchair cabins are assigned at the beginning of the day, and are identified by setting a plunger near the top of the hanger.
The plunger causes the door opening rail to collapse, so the doors stay closed through the main unload platform.
The plunger also activates the track switch into the wheelchair unload area. As a flagged cabin approaches the switch, a chain drive activates and pulls the cabin across the switch.
Doors open as the cabin enters the wheelchair unload position.
Wheelchair cabins are unloaded and loaded simultaneously.
The chair is backed out.
The control podiums at both unload and load have a countdown timer.
Operators at both positions must be holding in a button on the panel when the counter reaches zero for the cabins to advance. If either is not holding in the button when the timer is approaching zero, a reminder chime sounds. (The chime can be heard in the door opener video above.)
The cabin advances from unloading to load position, while the cabin in load position moves around to prepare for re-entering the mainstream.
Doors remain open between unloading and loading.
The load operator briefly inspects the cabin, and then loads the wheelchair in a forward direction, instructing the rest of the party to wait.
Seats will never be folded during operation.
The wheelchair is instructed to move forward as far as possible. ECV’s are instructed to pull up against a guide rail along the floor.
Rubber chocks are placed behind the rear wheels.
Then the rest of the party is invited to enter.
Both operators release the cabins as described above.
Doors close immediately upon leaving the load position.
After advancing around the curve, the cabin pauses for a few seconds before re-entering the mainstream.
Empty wheelchair cabins will not be available to load at the regular load platform. Doors will remain closed, and the cabins remain empty.
Wheelchair entrance to Pop/AoA, DHS and Epcot stations is through the exit.
You may request an unwrapped cabin for better sightseeing, but the wait maybe longer.
Capacity is 1 wheelchair/ecv plus 6 more but maybe less for very large ecv, as they do not fold the seat.
I was told that the Epcot line _will _be stopped for wheelchair loading at Riviera. In fact, I was going to get off at Riviera on my ecv to look around, but they requested that I not.
CBR station has wi-fi, but it's neither Disney-Guest nor any of the resort wi-fi. Instead, they named it Disney Skyliner. You might have to connect to it the first time.
The mysterious green and red lights behind the doors are nothing more than a power indicator. Close up, they have the familiar I within a circle. When they're green, lights and sound are powered on. They look like they may actually be a push-button switch, but the cm I talked to didn't know.
I was riding on my ECV. The cabins also got a bit uncomfortable in the stations, but I attribute that to the fact that the wheelchair cabins spend a lot more time in the stations, much of it with the doors closed. There's no perceptible airflow when the cabins are moving at load speed.
Lines at the CBR station seemed to build throughout the day. As others have said, they were a tangled mess, especially the line for Epcot, which overflowed both the permanent queue and the extension taped out on the floor. It made getting to the restrooms difficult.
CM's said it's perfectly OK to request an unwrapped cabin, even in the wheelchair line. But it may take a while on the wheelchair line because there maybe only 1 or 2 unwrapped cabins assigned.
People on the board were wondering how the spurs to the storage yard connect to the main track at a 90-degree angle. It's simply 2 small radius curve tracks on both sides, with switches and a chain drive.
The CBR internal shuttle bus stops at the Skyliner station in both directions, between Trinidad and Jamaica, and on the return from Aruba to Martinique. The number of buses on the route has been increased from 1 to 2, so they're probably running about every 10 minutes.
I noticed the walkway from the bus stop to the storage yard didn't have any restrictive signs, so I rolled up and peeked through the fence. Very interesting. A chain drive moves cabins across the top of the yard. Drive tires move them through the switches onto the individual legs -- just the opposite of the switch into the wheelchair platforms. Those boxes are seen above the middle of the legs in the overhead photos shelter another set of drive tires.
The Wheelchair Accessible Vehicles can be any cabins, but they are predesignated at a specific spacing. Switching into and out of the WAV area is automatic; the cm's at the unload & load positions just need to hold in a dispatch button to enable it. A countdown timer on the consoles tells the cm's when the next WAV is expected to arrive. If either cm is not pushing the dispatch button when the timer approaches zero, a chime sounds to remind them to push it.
The WAVs are designated by a plunger being extended on the hanger. You can see the plunger next to the door opening mechanism. The plunger signals the doors to remain closed through the regular unload area and also activates the track switch into the WAV area. You can see this in action if you locate the door opening rail at the entrance to the regular unload area, and watch the rail move out of the way when a cabin with plunger extended approaches.
Since the plunger would have to be positioned by a tech person, I assume the WAVs are assigned at the beginning of the day and do not change during the day. That's when the chocks would be placed in the cabins.
You can hear the reminder chime sounding as a designated WAV approaches the regular unload area.
Question about where the wheelchair/mobility scooter chocks are kept? They stay with cabins that have been designated WAVs. It looked like they just tossed them under the seat when not in use.
Question about gondola cables outside and inside the Skyliner Stations. The cabins detach from the cable when they enter a station. Inside the stations, they run on an overhead track and are propelled by rotating tires above the track or chains in some places.
Question about the 90-degree turns in the Riviera Skyliner Station and big turn. On the turns, while the cabins are detached, the cable goes around a series of wheels which allows it to cross over itself and make the turn. It's a single cable from Epcot to CBR, powered at CBR.
Question about what joelkfla thinks the gondolas stop in the air sometimes. I don't know. A lot of people are guessing that cm's are stopping the line because Guests are not getting into or out of the cabins quickly enough. Another possibility IMO is that safety sensors are being tripped excessively.
The cabins do detach at the BW big turn. The cable goes around a series of bull wheels and crosses over itself to make the turn.  I believe the design is for each carrier to always be in contact with one or more tires, a chain, or clamped to the cable at all times.   The first and last sets of tires are turning at the same speed as the cable is moving, so the carrier can briefly be in contact with them before detaching and after attaching to the cable.
Here is the bouncing gondola part of the video. It was leaving the EPCOT Skyliner Station and then made a stop.  You can see the gondola across the way bouncing starting at hour 1:02:22 as it approaches the BW/Riviera Turn.  You can also see inside the Riviera unloading/loading areas.  I saw control panels which may be used to slow or stop the gondolas.






The photo below shows a larger ScooterBug mobility scooter entering the gondola.  This scooter almost looks like the design of the older ECV's that I used to rent from the WDW parks.



The photo below shows a larger Walker's Mobility ECV entering the gondola.



Cool video by Skip Porter showing one of the wheelchairs that Sue was talking about entering a Disney Skyliner Gondola in the station's accessible queue. The Disney cast member requests the wheelchair enter first. Then the Disney cast member places the chocks behind the rear wheelchair wheels. Then Disney cast member allows the rest of the gondola guest(s) to enter.










Please feel free to correct me if I have posted anything incorrectly.


----------



## RaySharpton

Reserved space for future info and photos.






























.


----------



## RaySharpton

Reserved space for future info and photos.


----------



## RaySharpton

I was trying to Google information about the new Disney World Skyliner Gondola cabins and what it would be like for guests with wheelchairs and mobility scooters wanting to use them.  It was all very confusing to me and I guess I wasn't using the correct set of words to Google the information I wanted.

I posted a thread on the Transportation forum and I just saw a video of what the cabin would like from the company that might be making them.

NotUrsula posted this video and explained some information for me.







NotUrsula said, 





> According to the Doppelmayr marketing materials, the door opening is designed to be exactly the width of a shipping pallet. That would be a European shipping pallet, as Doppelmayr is a Swiss company. Standard European shipping pallets are 800mm wide (31.5 inches). The bench length is 2300mm (a smidge over 90 inches). If you look closely at the video, you'll see that the doorway is a tad wider at floor level than it is a little higher up, due to the placement of the hinge bars.) Also, FWIW, while Doppelmayr advertises these gondolas as seating 5 on each bench, Disney is assuming a load factor of 4 per bench.
> 
> The trick will be backing out of the car at the station. Unlike the monorail, which has doors on both sides, the gondolas only have one, so you'll have to back it out. The benches fold up against the wall, but if you have anyone riding with you, one bench will have to be folded down so that the person can sit (no standees allowed), which means that you'll have to steer to one side when you load and then straighten out again as you back out.
> 
> The stations are made with a second load loop next to the main track so that cars can be shunted onto that section for a slower load. Ramps are not necessary; the platform is raised to the level of the gondola floor so that it is a straight roll-on.



The entrance might be 31.5 inches.

The entrance might be level with no need for a ramp.

There might be a second area to move a gondola to stop it for loading wheelchairs or mobility scooters.  (NotUrsula said,) 





> The stations are made with a second load loop next to the main track so that cars can be shunted onto that section for a slower load. Ramps are not necessary; the platform is raised to the level of the gondola floor so that it is a straight roll-on.



I mistaking wrote a question...I don't know why?...if I could drive on the moving gondola and writerguyfl said, 





> ...The gondola stations have two loading areas. Most people will enter/exit the gondolas as they slowly move through the station. But, folks like you (in a wheelchair) will use the second loading area. There, the gondolas will be completely stopped.
> 
> It's tough to see, but check out the second video you posted right around the 0:52-second point. To the left of the moving gondola, you can see a stationary one. That's the second loading area. The way the system is set up, once you and your party are safely tucked inside, your gondola will be moved onto the moving line for your journey to the next station.
> 
> The set-up is similar to how Toy Story Mania works at Disney's Hollywood Studios. When necessary, Cast Members can flip the track so that guests in wheelchairs can enter/exit the ride vehicles. Once ready, they send those vehicles onto the regular track for the ride.



Guests may not be allowed to stand in the gondola.

The two benches are about 90-inches long and they each can fold up. (NotUrsula said), 





> Doppelmayr advertises these gondolas as seating 5 on each bench, Disney is assuming a load factor of 4 per bench.



(NotUrsula said), 





> Unlike the monorail, which has doors on both sides, the gondolas only have one, so you'll have to back it out.



I also saw this video showing the gondolas moving at a faster pace in the air and slowing down when in the gondola station with the doors open.






The video first made by Disney about the gondolas below:







Here is an older article mentioning that the gondola will be accessible toward the end of the page.

https://www.inquisitr.com/5171666/d...ondola-cabins-will-not-have-air-conditioning/




.


----------



## mamabunny

I won't be riding them - especially if there's no air conditioning.  I'm claustrophobic to begin with, and the idea of being trapped in that little capsule with no air (especially when it breaks down - because, just like the Monorail, it will at some point) just hanging there... :::shudder:::  You would see me dismantle that thing from the inside...

I'm lucky; my personal mobility device can probably spin around on my right rear wheel, and I would be able to drive out.  But I can only imagine the amount of time it's going to take for our newbie ECV drivers to back out of that thing every time.  And 31-½ inches seems a bit... squeezy on the door to me.  (I need to go find a tape measure).

Thanks again, Ray - as always, you are a great source of pictures/video and information for our community! 




RaySharpton said:


> Walt Disney World Skyliner Gondola cabin video from transportation forum.
> 
> I was trying to Google information about the new Disney World Skyliner Gondola cabins and what it would be like for guests with wheelchairs and mobility scooter wanting to use them.  It was all very confusing to me and I guess I wasn't using the correct set of words to Google the information I wanted.
> 
> I posted a thread on the Transportation forum and I just saw a video of what the cabin would like from the company that might be making them.
> 
> NotUrsula posted this video and explained some information for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotUrsula said,
> 
> The entrance might be 31.5 inches.
> 
> The entrance might be level with no need for a ramp.
> 
> There might be a second area to move a gondola to stop it for loading wheelchairs or mobility scooter.  (NotUrsula said, )
> 
> I mistaking wrote a question...I don't know why?...if I could drive on the moving gondola and writerguyfl said,
> 
> Guest may not be allowed to stand in the gondola.
> 
> The two benches are about 90-inches long and they each can fold up. (NotUrsula said, )
> 
> (NotUrsula said,
> 
> I also saw this video showing the gondolas moving at a faster pace in the air and slowing down when in the gondola station with the doors open.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The video first made by Disney about the gondolas below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an older article mentioning that the gondola will be accessible toward the end of the page.
> 
> https://www.inquisitr.com/5171666/d...ondola-cabins-will-not-have-air-conditioning/
> 
> .


----------



## gap2368

I would not worry about no AC. they have windo and going 11-14 mph there will be a nice breeze and it really should not take long to get from one stop to the other a few minutes.


----------



## SueM in MN

Thanks for starting this - I was thinking we should start a thread about it to gather info.

This is something I posted in a thread from December 2017, when it was a lot of rumors.
As it turns out, Doppelmayr, which was guessed to be the most likely company for the gondolas, did turn out to be the supplier  





SueM in MN said:


> I’ll post more later, but the ADA would require that accessibility for guests using wheelchairs be included.
> 
> These are un-official blog posts that does mention accessibility for wheelchairs, strollers and small ECVs.
> http://thedisneyblog.com/2017/07/24/wdw-gondola-project-now-official-meet-disney-skyliner/
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/04/depth-speculation-disney-world-gondola-project-will-take-shape
> 
> This is from the website of one of the companies that is rumored to be in the running for providing the system. They talk about barrier free loading for guests with wheelchairs and strollers.
> https://www.doppelmayr.com/en/applications/urban/
> 
> I also have been assured that it will be accessible by someone in a position to know that information.



Regarding the just short of 32 inches width for the doors - Transportation falls under the FDA and must accommodate a wheelchair measuring 30 inches wide by 48 inches long.
These pictures are my daughter’s power wheelchair - looks huge, doesn’t it?


 
It’s actully just a tad over 25 inches wide and about 43 inches wide.
Even the huge looking WDW park rental ECVs are close to that size.


----------



## Weedy

Raysharpton I’ll start by saying I think you do a great job of posting great information for guests traveling in a wheelchair.
I’m just a bit obsessed with the Disney Skyliner and have been reading about for months.
There is a long!!! thread in Rumors and news 278 pages :0
Lots of repeat information but fun to go to the beginning and see opinions and rumors.
One of the rumors is that they will be able to pull the cabins off  for wheelchairs/scooters to load
https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...n-system-read-post-1-updated-2-22-19.3578988/


----------



## SueM in MN

These pictures are screenshots from one of the videos on the 2017 post. 
They are a larger size gondola that can hold more passengers than the ones WDW apparently ordered, but from the same company. 
These pictures show the level loading.

Articles and posts on the Transportation Board have indicated WDW will have a secondary track, similar to the accessible boarding area at Toy Story.


----------



## Weedy

Another place for information is Rob with Passport to the Parks. He does weekly updates


----------



## SueM in MN

Articles and things posted on the Transportation Board have indicated WDW will have a secondary track, similar to the track at Toy Story Mania, where a car can be removed from the main track for loading. 

These pictures are a little hard to understand, but they are screenshots from a video posted on a link the 2017 post.
https://wdwnt.com/2017/04/depth-speculation-disney-world-gondola-project-will-take-shape/


This is a direct link to the video, which shows the track transfer process, starting at about 23 seconds in. It is the Doppelmayr company, which is the company doing the WDW gondola system.





Note: the screenshots are not posted in order- I had trouble loading them


----------



## RaySharpton

SueM in MN said:


> Thanks for starting this - I was thinking we should start a thread about it to gather info.
> 
> This is something I posted in a thread from December 2017, when it was a lot of rumors.
> As it turns out, Doppelmayr, which was guessed to be the most likely company for the gondolas, did turn out to be the supplier
> 
> Regarding the just short of 32 inches width for the doors - Transportation falls under the FDA and must accommodate a wheelchair measuring 30 inches wide by 48 inches long.
> These pictures are my daughter’s power wheelchair - looks huge, doesn’t it?
> 
> View attachment 384421
> View attachment 384422
> It’s actually just a tad over 25 inches wide and about 43 inches wide.
> Even the huge looking WDW park rental ECVs are close to that size.



Hi, Sue.  Thanks.  I've been curious about the gondolas ever since the DHS started all of their construction with the new bus stops and gondola station and the temporary sidewalk from DHS to EPCOT.  They finished the sidewalk.

Your wheelchair seems to be a much wider look in the photo, just like the photo of the gondola doors look much slimmer compared to their height to me.


----------



## RaySharpton

Weedy said:


> Raysharpton I’ll start by saying I think you do a great job of posting great information for guests traveling in a wheelchair.
> I’m just a bit obsessed with the Disney Skyliner and have been reading about for months.
> There is a long!!! thread in Rumors and news 278 pages :0
> Lots of repeat information but fun to go to the beginning and see opinions and rumors.
> One of the rumors is that they will be able to pull the cabins off  for wheelchairs/scooters to load
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...n-system-read-post-1-updated-2-22-19.3578988/



Thanks, Weedy.  That is what I read, too.


----------



## RaySharpton

Hi, Sue. Thank you for the photos and video.  The feature to pull a gondola off to the side for the wheelchair, mobility scooter, stroller, etc. will be very helpful for those worried about getting on board a moving gondola even though it is moving slowly.

I like the idea that one or both of the benches could be folded up to make a little more room if needed.  


SueM in MN said:


> View attachment 384437 View attachment 384438 View attachment 384439 View attachment 384440 View attachment 384441 View attachment 384442 Articles and things posted on the Transportation Board have indicated WDW will have a secondary track, similar to the track at Toy Story Mania, where a car can be removed from the main track for loading.
> 
> These pictures are a little hard to understand, but they are screenshots from a video posted on a link the 2017 post.
> https://wdwnt.com/2017/04/depth-speculation-disney-world-gondola-project-will-take-shape/
> 
> 
> This is a direct link to the video, which shows the track transfer process, starting at about 23 seconds in. It is the Doppelmayr company, which is the company doing the WDW gondola system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note: the screenshots are not posted in order- I had trouble loading them


----------



## SueM in MN

RaySharpton said:


> Hi, Sue.  Thanks.  I've been curious about the gondolas ever since the DHS started all of their construction with the new bus stops and gondola station and the temporary sidewalk from DHS to EPCOT.  They finished the sidewalk.
> 
> Your wheelchair seems to be a much wider look in the photo, just like the photo of the gondola doors look much slimmer compared to their height to me.


Yes
That was why I posted the wheelchair picture. Most people guess it’s at least 30 inches wide, if not wider.


----------



## Carnator

Thank you all for all the great info!!!


----------



## DisneyOma

gap2368 said:


> I would not worry about no AC. they have windo and going 11-14 mph there will be a nice breeze and it really should not take long to get from one stop to the other a few minutes.



Except when it breaks down (like the monorail) and you're stuck for an hour... Then it's a hot tin can baking in the sky. Bad decision by Disney, IMO.

____________________________________________________


So, if an ECV loads, (and it fits, barely) where are the people going to sit? It will take up the leg room the people need, right? And if it just fits, I'm thinking the seats are going to get the crap scratched out of them on a daily basis when newbie ECV users try to back out or in.


----------



## SueM in MN

DisneyOma said:


> Except when it breaks down (like the monorail) and you're stuck for an hour... Then it's a hot tin can baking in the sky. Bad decision by Disney, IMO.
> 
> ____________________________________________________
> 
> 
> So, if an ECV loads, (and it fits, barely) where are the people going to sit? It will take up the leg room the people need, right? And if it just fits, I'm thinking the seats are going to get the crap scratched out of them on a daily basis when newbie ECV users try to back out or in.


From what I can find out, the ECV and wheelchair users would be ‘pulled out’ at the loading station to get into a gondola that would be pulled out of the line for stationary loading. So, the people getting into that gondola would be with the ECV user.
It appears the seats where the ECV would be parked would fold up; that is similar to the boats that go between OKW, SSR, PO and Disney Springs. There is still leg room.


----------



## lanejudy

SueM in MN said:


> From what I can find out, the ECV and wheelchair users would be ‘pulled out’ at the loading station to get into a gondola that would be pulled out of the line for stationary loading. So, the people getting into that gondola would be with the ECV user.
> It appears the seats where the ECV would be parked would fold up; that is similar to the boats that go between OKW, SSR, PO and Disney Springs. There is still leg room.



I’ve been keeping an eye on the Rumors&News thread and this is my understanding as well.  The benches on each side can fold to accommodate ECVs, wheelchairs and strollers.  Presumably the device on 1 side with the bench folded and others in the party on the other side with the bench down.  If a party has multiple mobility devices or strollers, I think it is likely they may need to split.  That may depend on how many total in the party - I believe the gondola cars are intended for a max 8 passengers, and probably fewer with a mobility device.


----------



## gap2368

DisneyOma said:


> Except when it breaks down (like the monorail) and you're stuck for an hour... Then it's a hot tin can baking in the sky. Bad decision by Disney, IMO.
> 
> ____________________________________________________
> 
> 
> So, if an ECV loads, (and it fits, barely) where are the people going to sit? It will take up the leg room the people need, right? And if it just fits, I'm thinking the seats are going to get the crap scratched out of them on a daily basis when newbie ECV users try to back out or in.


stop will be very unlikely from what I hear  they have back up  generators that will kick in with in a minute or so  and if they fail there is a back up to them


----------



## SueM in MN

From what I’ve read over the last 18 months, these types of gondola systems are very reliable and stops are pretty unusual. 
Some of the runs in other places are many miles, high over mountains. Most of the WDW runs are going to be pretty short and fairly close to the ground.


----------



## DisneyOma

SueM in MN said:


> From what I can find out, the ECV and wheelchair users would be ‘pulled out’ at the loading station to get into a gondola that would be pulled out of the line for stationary loading. So, the people getting into that gondola would be with the ECV user.
> It appears the seats where the ECV would be parked would fold up; that is similar to the boats that go between OKW, SSR, PO and Disney Springs. There is still leg room.



That makes more sense, just limits the capacity from the start though. I just think Disney did not do a lot of follow through with their thought process on these things.



lanejudy said:


> I’ve been keeping an eye on the Rumors&News thread and this is my understanding as well.  The benches on each side can fold to accommodate ECVs, wheelchairs and strollers.  Presumably the device on 1 side with the bench folded and others in the party on the other side with the bench down.  If a party has multiple mobility devices or strollers, I think it is likely they may need to split.  That may depend on how many total in the party - I believe the gondola cars are intended for a max 8 passengers, and probably fewer with a mobility device.



That's going to be a pain in the butt to maneuver though, considering the small space. How the heck will newbies be able to get an ECV over to the side when they can't even get it on a bus? maybe they should have a practice car and people have to demonstrate they can get on and off with their vehicle?



gap2368 said:


> stop will be very unlikely from what I hear  they have back up  generators that will kick in with in a minute or so  and if they fail there is a back up to them



There are other reasons why the system would stop besides a power issue though. So they can have generators hanging out their yahoos and it wouldn't help if there was a situation at the terminal.


----------



## DisneyOma

SueM in MN said:


> From what I’ve read over the last 18 months, these types of gondola systems are very reliable and stops are pretty unusual.
> Some of the runs in other places are many miles, high over mountains. Most of the WDW runs are going to be pretty short and fairly close to the ground.



But do those places handle half as much traffic as WDW does? And high over the mountains means cool air - low to the ground means hot humid Florida air. One issue at the central terminal could cause the whole system to halt. I wouldn't want to be stuck in one of those things for a half hour while they take care of an issue at the loading dock.


----------



## lanejudy

DisneyOma said:


> That's going to be a pain in the butt to maneuver though, considering the small space. How the heck will newbies be able to get an ECV over to the side when they can't even get it on a bus? maybe they should have a practice car and people have to demonstrate they can get on and off with their vehicle?



I don’t think it’s any narrower than getting on a monorail, though admittedly I don’t have measurements to compare specifically.  No ramp, and it is expected to be pulled to a side track so it can stop for loading mobility devices.


----------



## SueM in MN

lanejudy said:


> I don’t think it’s any narrower than getting on a monorail, though admittedly I don’t have measurements to compare specifically.  No ramp, and it is expected to be pulled to a side track so it can stop for loading mobility devices.


The door size does look similar to the monorail.
Some of the buses have narrower doors and ramps than others. I think some may be closer to 30 inches than to 32.


----------



## DisneyOma

Well, as long as they learn how to slow the thing down - the swingback on the video is not good. Not sure if the added weight of passengers would make it better or worse. 

And yes, I know I sound like a Debbie Downer - just not impressed at all with this choice Disney made - it's ugly, small, and not well thought out IMO.
Should have air conditioning, and be a lot bigger if they have ECVs on them. I might try them once for the novelty, but I'll be driving to the parks for the most part if they get rid of the bus service.


----------



## mamabunny

DisneyOma said:


> Well, as long as they learn how to slow the thing down - the swingback on the video is not good. Not sure if the added weight of passengers would make it better or worse.
> 
> And yes, I know I sound like a Debbie Downer - just not impressed at all with this choice Disney made - it's ugly, small, and not well thought out IMO.
> Should have air conditioning, and be a lot bigger if they have ECVs on them. I might try them once for the novelty, but I'll be driving to the parks for the most part if they get rid of the bus service.



I'm with you all the way on this... I hate to be "that person" but I can't imagine that this will work smoothly for (newbie) ECV users.  And while I realize that the *idea* is that the because they are always moving, there will be a "cooling breeze", my experience with 95 degree days and 90% humidity tells me that there aint' gonna be nothing "cool" about that gondola.  

It's my understanding that this is just another part of the transportation system to help with increasing capacity; there will still be bus service at those Resorts (just like Poly/GF/CR all still have bus service even though they are on the Monorail, but it's often shared).


----------



## kaytieeldr

DisneyOma said:


> That makes more sense, just limits the capacity from the start though. I just think Disney did not do a lot of follow through with their thought procand pltess on these things.


I think/expect they did a LOT of research and planning before investing tens of millions of dollars into it.


DisneyOma said:


> That's going to be a pain in the butt to maneuver though, considering the small space. How the heck will newbies be able to get an ECV over to the side when they can't even get it on a bus? maybe they should have a practice car and people have to demonstrate they can get on and off with their vehicle?


Same way they get off the monorail at the resorts - back out.


DisneyOma said:


> There are other reasons why the system would stop besides a power issue though. So they can have generators hanging out their yahoos and it wouldn't help if there was a situation at the terminal.


If, if, if. If my grandmother had wheels, she'd be a trolley car.


DisneyOma said:


> Well, as long as they learn how to slow the thing down - the swingback on the video is not good.


You're right. Passengers will provide ballast.


DisneyOma said:


> Should have air conditioning,


Too expensive, too heavy, and not needed.


----------



## Hoodie

mamabunny said:


> I'm with you all the way on this... I hate to be "that person" but I can't imagine that this will work smoothly for (newbie) ECV users.  And while I realize that the *idea* is that the because they are always moving, there will be a "cooling breeze", my experience with 95 degree days and 90% humidity tells me that there aint' gonna be nothing "cool" about that gondola.
> 
> It's my understanding that this is just another part of the transportation system to help with increasing capacity; there will still be bus service at those Resorts (just like Poly/GF/CR all still have bus service even though they are on the Monorail, but it's often shared).


Don't bank on that.  Monorail resorts actually do not have bus service to MK or Epcot because of the monorail.  I think speculation right now is the gondola resorts may have limited bus service to EPCOT and DHS at first, but the gondola system is going to cover most, if not all, of the traffic.

Disney would not be investing this kind of money into a transportation system if they aren't going to to cut transportation costs elsewhere, ie. the bus fleet.


----------



## DisneyOma

kaytieeldr said:


> I think/expect they did a LOT of research and planning before investing tens of millions of dollars into it.
> 
> Same way they get off the monorail at the resorts - back out.
> 
> If, if, if. If my grandmother had wheels, she'd be a trolley car.
> 
> You're right. Passengers will provide ballast.
> 
> Too expensive, too heavy, and not needed.



Yeah, research and planning, just like they did with the Yeti, right? And a boat ride in Pandora that can't take a wheelchair, a huge attraction (FOP) that a lot of people can't even ride as they made the seating too restrictive, etc. Still not impressed with Disney's "planning and research".

I hope the gondola seats aren't padded - they are going to get ripped to shreds when people have to maneuver not just in straight, but at an angle to get over to the side with the lifted seats, and then back out again. Just PPP, IMO. Why not just have gondolas big enough to fit an ECV and passengers without having to go over to one side? And how is that going to affect the gondola when it comes in - one side is going to be heavier than the other, potentially, and have quite a swing when it hits the brakes. People mention how this system is used to go up mountains - how many ECV users go up mountains? 

Unbalanced ballast causes big problems. 

I just got back from Florida in February - 85'F, and incredibly humid. Riding in a car with the windows down, and it was uncomfortable, especially when we stopped. August? These things are pretty low to the ground, right? That's what SueM stated. So, the air is not going to be cool at all, even with completely open sides. I rode the MK gondolas, and they were miserable in the summer.

And someone pointed out that I stated "if". Okay, _when_ there is an issue at one of the loading platforms, the system will have to stop to deal with it. When someone falls, when someone passes out from the heat, when someone can't get off fast enough, when someone freaks about getting on, when someone has a medical emergency... need more?


----------



## gap2368

DisneyOma said:


> And someone pointed out that I stated "if". Okay, _when_ there is an issue at one of the loading platforms, the system will have to stop to deal with it. When someone falls, when someone passes out from the heat, when someone can't get off fast enough, when someone freaks about getting on, when someone has a medical emergency... need more?



for most of your what if there are two loads unload area in each station the front of the station where most guest will get on and off and back where guests that need more time will get on and off. I have read they can load 10 cars at a time and unload 10 cars at a time ( this does not count the back in witch my guess is 10 each too) I just can not see it stopping and if the line does ( more likely power outage then they have back up generators.

since you are so concerned I would not stay at a Skyliner resort until you are sure there will be bus service or just pay to go to the park, I am not and I have a number of medical problems the heat make worst.


----------



## RaySharpton

joelkfla said:


> These systems are marketed as urban transit solutions that can accommodate wheelchairs and strollers.  The cabins have a 35" 32.28" door opening and fold-up seats. I can't see any reason that a power chair or scooter would be a problem, as long as it can fit thru the door.
> 
> Extensive discussion of the Skyliner is here:
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...tem-read-post-1-updated-2-8-19.3578988/unread





joelkfla said:


> I just found out that this is the previous model cabin, so the door opening is 32.28", not 35" as I had said earlier.
> 
> Minimum width for ADA compliance is 32".





writerguyfl said:


> That won't happen.  The gondola stations have two loading areas.  Most people will enter/exit the gondolas as they slowly move through the station.  But, folks like you (in a wheelchair) will use the secondary loading area.  There, the gondolas will be completely stopped.
> 
> It's tough to see, but check out the second video you posted right around the 0:52 second point.  To the left of the moving gondola, you can see a stationary one.  That's the secondary loading area.  The way the system is set up, once you and your party are safely tucked inside, your gondola will be moved onto the moving line for your journey to the next station.
> 
> The set-up is similar to how Toy Story Mania works at Disney's Hollywood Studios.  When necessary, Cast Members can flip the track so that guests in wheelchairs can enter/exit the ride vehicles.  Once ready, they send those vehicles onto the regular track for the ride.


----------



## ttintagel

Personally, I think that they'll raise the price of Skyliner resorts before they cut spending on buses. Well, maybe they'll do a little of both, but I don't see them cutting the buses TOO deeply. As it is now, the bus system between those resorts and parks seems overcrowded to the point of unsustainability, and that's before all the remaining planned additions to DHS and EPCOT by 2021. 
I want to ride the Skyliner because it's cool and I miss the Skyway, but a less crowded bus experience from POP sounds pretty sweet, too. I don't know, I'm not always the best at guessing how they think!


----------



## Groot

SueM in MN said:


> View attachment 384428 View attachment 384429 These pictures are screenshots from one of the videos on the 2017 post.
> They are a larger size gondola that can hold more passengers than the ones WDW apparently ordered, but from the same company.
> These pictures show the level loading.
> 
> Articles and posts on the Transportation Board have indicated WDW will have a secondary track, similar to the accessible boarding area at Toy Story.



But some people have manual chairs with TINY (3-4 inch) caster wheels in the front that can easily get stuck.


----------



## RaySharpton

Groot said:


> But some people have manual chairs with TINY (3-4 inch) caster wheels in the front that can easily get stuck.



Hi, Groot.  I don't understand your statement about a wheelchair front caster wheels getting stuck.  Do you mean entering or turning or exiting the gondola?

Just my opinion, but I believe the entrance will be level requiring no ramp like the monorails or buses or some boats.

And I believe the gondola will be pulled to the second loading area which will stop and is located behind the main loading area to allow guests to load and unload strollers, wheelchairs and mobility scooter.

Whereas the main gondola loading area will slowly move on their track so other guests can walk on.

Then the gondola with the strollers or wheelchair or mobility scooters will be moved on the main gondola cable line to continue on to their destination.

I believe from the descriptions, if the two seats are not folded up, I can only back up and not turn around inside the gondola.  But that is okay with me because I can back up like on some of the WDW attraction rides or some monorail stations.

If both benches are left down, then I can pull all of the way up to the other side of the gondola. Guests can sit in whatever space behind my wheelchair.   

I believe the gondola benches are a little over seven feet long and could fit up to four guests on each side even though I hear that WDW might consider three adults on each side.  With those dimensions, maybe one guest could sit behind the wheelchair on each side.  But I am just guessing.

It will be interesting what the policy will be with the benches and why they would lift them up.  Maybe they may think that the stroller or wheelchair or mobility scooter could pull toward the raised bench side to create more room for the other bench.

When I use the WDW boats that go from WDW MK to Fort Wilderness Campground, the entrance to those boats are very doable after several experiences.  Sometime the lake is lower or higher.  And the lip of the boat entrance curves up making is a somewhat uneven entrance and after entering I have to turn right or left in a narrow space.  Sometimes I have to back up and make two 90-degree turns to exit always with the direction of the boa's cast member.

I assume either way that I would be driving straight ahead onto the gondola and not turn my position facing the other guests on the other bench.

But this is just my opinion and I am just surmising what may happen.


----------



## gap2368

Groot said:


> But some people have manual chairs with TINY (3-4 inch) caster wheels in the front that can easily get stuck.


It probably will be like the gap of  getting on and off an elevator


----------



## RaySharpton

gap2368 said:


> It probably will be like the gap of  getting on and off an elevator



Hi, gap2368.  From the first video, I agree.  

I tried to figure out to take a still photo from the first video of what the WDW gondola would look like of the floor and benches, etc., but I didn't know how.


----------



## gap2368

RaySharpton said:


> Hi, gap2368.  From the first video, I agree.
> 
> I tried to figure out to take a still photo from the first video of what the WDW gondola would look like of the floor and benches, etc., but I didn't know how.


we will not know for sure until the sky liner is open. but it will be accessible so the gap if one will not be that big


----------



## RaySharpton

03/06/2019-I wonder if the WDW Skyliner Gondolas will have windows like these?  I see slits areas for spaces for windows in the photo.  I didn't realize these might be windows.  BlogMickey photos show similar gondolas with the windows on both sides, the two benches and one photo with one bench folded up.  Some of the photos appear from WDW that are yellow gondolas and some of the photos from a convention setting shows the same type gondola that orange in color.  It looks very interesting to me.





























.


----------



## kaytieeldr

Wouldn't surprise me. Safe *and* ventilated!


----------



## SueM in MN

These are screenshots from the Doppelmayr website (the gondola builders).
The video showed wheelchair and stroller loading while it was moving,but everything 
I have seen says that Disney’s system will have track at each station where a gondola can be  taken off line for stationary loading.


----------



## Lilsia

SueM in MN said:


> View attachment 387102 View attachment 387103 View attachment 387104 These are screenshots from the Doppelmayr website (the gondola builders).
> The video showed wheelchair and stroller loading while it was moving,but everything
> I have seen says that Disney’s system will have track at each station where a gondola can be  taken off line for stationary loading.



I really don't see an issue with loading strollers and wheelchairs. But ECVs are different. You are not manually positioning these things and they have a greater speed in which they are moving. We have all seen people trying to load onto a bus in these things. They jerk to a start and stop so getting them in tight areas from a standstill is a bit difficult, especially with those who only use them at WDW and not every day. I can see the sides of the openings getting banged up really bad by ECV drivers. On a side note, I hope they don't try to fill these to maximum capacity. They seem like very tight quarters and I don't want some stranger practically in my lap.


----------



## mamabunny

Lilsia said:


> ...On a side note, I hope they don't try to fill these to maximum capacity. They seem like very tight quarters and I don't want some stranger practically in my lap.



If you don't need to ride with someone in an ECV/Wheelchair/stroller (or someone who requires the car to be stopped for loading/unloading then you have no worries; you will simply proceed through the standard line, and board/disembark with everyone else.

If you do choose to ride with a mobility device of some type, and go to the area where the cabins are stopped for boarding, chances are pretty good that you will know everyone in your cabin, just by virtue of how the system is set up.  

I do agree with you about folks who only use ECVs at WDW; I think that pulling into the cabin might not be too bad, but backing out may be difficult for some of them.  In those cases, family members can help (or transportation CMs can verbally guide them.  It may slow things a bit, but those cars will already be off the rails, so to speak, so it doesn't matter as much - it won't slow down the vast majority of riders.  Honestly, I was expecting that they would be set up with a door on both sides, so that mobility devices would enter from one side, and drive through the cabin (straight out) the opposite door.  Doing that, however would limit the amount of bench seating in the units, so it makes sense to have only one door, since the majority of people at WDW would not benefit from (and might find confusing) a door that does not open for them on the "regular" side.


----------



## NotUrsula

Since my name was mentioned at the start of this thread, I've come over to chime in & clarify on a mistake I made.  A poster on the Rumor Board thread noticed that I'd mis-interpreted the door opening width because of the Doppelmayr emphasis, in their promo video, on accommodating pallet width. The (Euro) delivery pallet measures 31.5, so the door must have some additional width in order to allow it to move through; therefore it does meet ADA requirements of at least 32" (which, if I'd really been thinking about it, makes perfect sense. If they knew at the design stage that they would be marketing these to ski resorts in the US, they would have had to design it that way.)

Anyway, interesting news is, a poster on that same thread [Jade1] took a brief video of the secondary (stationary) track loop at the DHS station, with test cars coming off of it to be slotted in to the main line: Disney Skyliner (Gondola Transportation System) Read Post 1 Updated 3/4/19  Thought you folks might be particularly interested in seeing it.  The video is in the 4th message from the bottom of that page, post #5957.


----------



## Groot

Another question, if there is a reason to evacuate the gondolas in between stations, how will people in wheelchairs/scooters get out?


----------



## RaySharpton

Hi, NotUrsula.  Thank you for your post.  I always enjoy reading them.

Interesting video of how the gondola works and serviced by their maintenance with a person describing the workings of the gondola in the station and how each gondola separates from the cable inside the stations.  I know that this isn't the Disney gondola, but it looks similar.  Sometimes I have seen photos of the Disney Skyliner Gondolas all removed from the cable and then put back on the cable.

https://www.slopeedge.net/content/behind-the-scenes-how-detachable-ski-lifts-work








NotUrsula said:


> Since my name was mentioned at the start of this thread, I've come over to chime in & clarify on a mistake I made.  A poster on the Rumor Board thread noticed that I'd misinterpreted the door opening width because of the Doppelmayr emphasis, in their promo video, on accommodating pallet width. The (Euro) delivery pallet measures 31.5, so the door must have some additional width in order to allow it to move through; therefore it does meet ADA requirements of at least 32" (which, if I'd really been thinking about it, makes perfect sense. If they knew at the design stage that they would be marketing these to ski resorts in the US, they would have had to design it that way.)
> 
> Anyway, interesting news is, a poster on that same thread [Jade1] took a brief video of the secondary (stationary) track loop at the DHS station, with test cars coming off of it to be slotted in to the main line: Disney Skyliner (Gondola Transportation System) Read Post 1 Updated 3/4/19  Thought you folks might be particularly interested in seeing it.  The video is in the 4th message from the bottom of that page, post #5957.


----------



## lanejudy

Groot said:


> Another question, if there is a reason to evacuate the gondolas in between stations, how will people in wheelchairs/scooters get out?



If necessary, EMS would evacuate people probably in a similar manner as monorail evacuation.  However, my understanding is that risk of need for evacuation from the gondolas is quite minimal.  There is a back-up power system in place.


----------



## RaySharpton

Jade1 posted a phone video of the second track used for stopping the Disney Skyliner Gondola video behind the slow-moving Disney Skyliner Gondola.  I surmise that the gondolas can be stopped here to allow wheelchairs and mobility scooters, etc. to board.



jade1 said:


> Ok not great but you can see the "left" side (curve) cabin come through past the curve, and the next one takes the first curve-although I quit a hair to soon.



The Disney Caribbean Resort Skyliner Station also showing storage area for removable gondolas.










BlogMickey has a very good series on the Disney Skyliner from early on and I presume that they will continue updating news.






It looks like they filled up with gondolas.

It appears to be easy to move around the gondolas and maybe that is why it may be easy to move the gondolas in the station to the second row where they can stop them to allow wheelchairs and mobility scooters to enter and exit.
















.


----------



## Lilsia

mamabunny said:


> If you don't need to ride with someone in an ECV/Wheelchair/stroller (or someone who requires the car to be stopped for loading/unloading then you have no worries; you will simply proceed through the standard line, and board/disembark with everyone else.
> 
> If you do choose to ride with a mobility device of some type, and go to the area where the cabins are stopped for boarding, chances are pretty good that you will know everyone in your cabin, just by virtue of how the system is set up.
> 
> I do agree with you about folks who only use ECVs at WDW; I think that pulling into the cabin might not be too bad, but backing out may be difficult for some of them.  In those cases, family members can help (or transportation CMs can verbally guide them.  It may slow things a bit, but those cars will already be off the rails, so to speak, so it doesn't matter as much - it won't slow down the vast majority of riders.  Honestly, I was expecting that they would be set up with a door on both sides, so that mobility devices would enter from one side, and drive through the cabin (straight out) the opposite door.  Doing that, however would limit the amount of bench seating in the units, so it makes sense to have only one door, since the majority of people at WDW would not benefit from (and might find confusing) a door that does not open for them on the "regular" side.



My comment about filling the gondolas to capacity is a totally separate issue from ECVs. I did say that it was a side note that I hope they do not fill the gondolas to maximum capacity. It does not look like they have anywhere for people to hold on to if they are standing so I am assuming that everyone will be seated. Those seats do not look like they will hold more then 3-4 people on each side.


----------



## lanejudy

Supposedly max is 8-10 passengers with 4-5 per bench.  However, expectations are that they are unlikely to combine groups just to max capacity.  You are likely to only have your own party in the same gondola car.  If you have a larger party, you’ll need to split (and may opt to do so if near that max anyway).


----------



## RaySharpton

Speeding Tests...looks like a thrill ride to me...ha...ha...ha.






From Mousesteps and Jim Hill


----------



## Lilsia

RaySharpton said:


> Speeding Tests...looks like a thrill ride to me...ha...ha...ha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Mousesteps and Jim Hill



Holy cow! At first I thought that they sped up the video and then saw the people walking. That is fast!


----------



## mamabunny

Lilsia said:


> Holy cow! At first I thought that they sped up the video and then saw the people walking. That is fast!



I had the same reaction!  LOL Let's hope they never have to run them that fast in daily operation LOL! Can you imagine the traffic jam that would result?


----------



## gap2368

mamabunny said:


> I had the same reaction!  LOL Let's hope they never have to run them that fast in daily operation LOL! Can you imagine the traffic jam that would result?


They are made to go 11-14 MPI so my guess is they will run this fast and slow down once they reach the station I hard going from POP AOA to the hub will take about 2 minutes. And the hub to HS about two minutes the hub to EPCOT will take longer at about 9 minutes.   I am happy it is going this fast. Getting place will not take an hour.


----------



## cobright

mamabunny said:


> I won't be riding them - especially if there's no air conditioning. I'm claustrophobic to begin with, and the idea of being trapped in that little capsule with no air (especially when it breaks down - because, just like the Monorail, it will at some point) just hanging there... :::shudder::: You would see me dismantle that thing from the inside...


I'm with you on this. For well over half the year the humidity in Orlando makes even a good breeze moot. I don't tolerate heat well anyway and this looks to be a real problem.


----------



## GramToEmandKenn

Just wondering if anyone knows if the gondolas are wheelchair or ECV friendly.  I cannot walk more than 10 feet because of a paralyzed lung and will be in an ECV/wheelchair the entire trip.  We will be there May 5-12.  Thank you.


----------



## lanejudy

Yes, they are.  However if your trip is next month (May 2019), the Skyliner won’t be open for use yet.  Expected opening date is “fall 2019” with some hoping for late summer.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## gap2368

guess is the gondola will be opened before GE opens but not in May  and yes it will be wheelchair ECV their is a pull off for them to load so you will not have to hurry


----------



## RaySharpton

Yes, everything that I have read about the Disney Skyliner will be accessible to wheelchairs, mobility scooters and strollers as the previous posters have said.

The gondola will be pulled back to a second roll loading area so that you can drive on without it moving from what I have read.

Here is another thread about the Disney Skyliner gondolas with photos and videos at 

https://www.disboards.com/threads/w...abin-video-from-transportation-forum.3736137/

I'll be down in May and I will try and get better photos if I can.  I will try and ask someone if I can.

I'll be down in December and I hope that they will all be running.  I am really looking forward to using them as I usually stay that the Pop Century resort.


----------



## cmwade77

They will be accessible and will have a separate load space for those in wheelchairs as it may take a few extra minutes to secure them properly, then others can continue boarding while you are getting on.


----------



## lanejudy

I haven't read anything about "securing" mobility devices, presumably they will just drive onboard.  The bench seats do fold up to make space.  There is a second line through the stations which has been speculated to be used to pull cars off for stationary boarding of those with mobility devices.  However, to my knowledge, WDW has not officially commented about that aspect.  It is expected, but remains to be seen exactly how that will work.


----------



## cmwade77

lanejudy said:


> I haven't read anything about "securing" mobility devices, presumably they will just drive onboard.  The bench seats do fold up to make space.  There is a second line through the stations which has been speculated to be used to pull cars off for stationary boarding of those with mobility devices.  However, to my knowledge, WDW has not officially commented about that aspect.  It is expected, but remains to be seen exactly how that will work.


I saw a youtube video where someone from Disney was saying that was how it would work, so I figure that should be good enough to go off of. I would assume the devices would have to be secured, similar to how they are secured on Mickey's Funwheel, which is basically wheel blocks, not tie downs. After all the gondolas still have the potential to swing back and forth some.


----------



## SueM in MN

I’ve watched a lot of videos from the company that makes the gondolas Disney is using.
Many are in urban areas and show boarding of strollers, wheelchairs and ECVs. I have not seen any with any type of tiedown, wheelblocks or securement.
Interesting piece of trivia - in the early days of the monorail, they had hooks that were used to secure wheelchairs. I don’t remember exactly when they stopped using them, but it was at least 20 years ago.


----------



## lanejudy

I'm not doubting you saw a video or the accuracy of it, but I'd be highly surprised if the person in the video had authority to speak on behalf of WDW.  Disney simply has not released much in the way of specifics _at all_ about the operations of the gondola system.  Most information has been gleaned via inside contacts or knowledge of other (similar) systems.  Rteetz on the Rumors & News Forum has been following this topic very closely for over 2 years now.  There has been nothing indicating wheel blocks or tie downs; it is speculated to be similar to the monorail - drive on, park, drive off.  I'm not an engineer and don't understand all the dynamics, but these are not expected to have much "swing" despite hanging from a wire.


----------



## cmwade77

SueM in MN said:


> I’ve watched a lot of videos from the company that makes the gondolas Disney is using.
> Many are in urban areas and show boarding of strollers, wheelchairs and ECVs. I have not seen any with any type of tiedown, wheelblocks or securement.
> Interesting piece of trivia - in the early days of the monorail, they had hooks that were used to secure wheelchairs. I don’t remember exactly when they stopped using them, but it was at least 20 years ago.


Interesting, I would have expected there to be at least wheel blocks for safety, of course Disney may still opt to use such even if others don't.


----------



## KPeterso

SueM in MN said:


> I’ve watched a lot of videos from the company that makes the gondolas Disney is using.
> Many are in urban areas and show boarding of strollers, wheelchairs and ECVs. I have not seen any with any type of tiedown, wheelblocks or securement.
> Interesting piece of trivia - in the early days of the monorail, they had hooks that were used to secure wheelchairs. I don’t remember exactly when they stopped using them, but it was at least 20 years ago.



That is interesting about the monorail and now that I think about it true. At Disneyland though on the Monorail, they do still put wheelblocks on wheelchairs on the monorail. I have ridden with my Mom in a wheelchair a lot of time and that is the case. Wonder why the difference. Sorry - did not mean to derail. No idea on the gondolas!


----------



## bearybubba

I'm excited to hear that I may be able to use the Skyliner now! I thought for sure that they would not be wheelchair accessible since it would take some time to load and unload them. If it's a separate loading/unloading area and doesn't stop others from continuing on, that makes me feel even better.


----------



## RaySharpton

I keep looking for official Disney info about their gondola and accessibility statements, but I haven't found any written verifiable info from Google.

Here is a similar gondola video with a manual wheelchair user rolling into another gondola with both gondola seats folded up.

It shows him entering the gondola and turning around 180 degrees to face the gondola door.

https://media.giphy.com/media/hGbBZ6697Esx2/giphy.gif

I would imagine a mobility scooter would drive straight on and exit backward like on some of the Disney Monorail station stops.

Some of the monorail stops allow you to drive on forward and drive off forward like getting on at the Polynesian and getting off at the Magic Kingdom.

But depending where you get on and where you get off, you would have to back up on a ramp from the monorail.

The gondola does not use a ramp.

The video doesn't show any way to tie it down, but I assume that the wheelchair user locks his wheelchair as a mobility scooter turns of his unit locking the rear wheels.

I have been on the monorail plenty of times when I have had to hold onto the metal poles because of the shaking on some occasions.

Even though I haven't found any official writing from Disney about wheelchair accessibility, I saw several websites commenting what they heard from a Disney event introducing the Disney Skyliner Gondola, but no one quotes the name of the person saying what they quoted.  I'll keep looking.

https://www.orlandosentinel.com/tra...y-skyliner-update-gondola-20181120-story.html

https://www.mynews13.com/fl/orlando...liner-gondolas-will-not-have-air-conditioning

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...-video-shows-disney-skyliner-gondola-testing/

.


----------



## DisneyOma

If you watch the videos there's a lot of swing at departure - people unsteady on their feet would want to make sure they are seated well before the gondola leaves the platform. It might not be safe for a person to sit on an ECV either.


----------



## danikoski

DisneyOma said:


> If you watch the videos there's a lot of swing at departure - people unsteady on their feet would want to make sure they are seated well before the gondola leaves the platform. It might not be safe for a person to sit on an ECV either.



I've watched a lot of videos of the Doppelmayr gondolas, and they don't really swing at departure. Here's a link that has videos of gondolas very similar to the ones Disney has.
https://www.doppelmayr.com/en/products/detachable-gondola-lift/


----------



## danikoski

cobright said:


> I'm with you on this. For well over half the year the humidity in Orlando makes even a good breeze moot. I don't tolerate heat well anyway and this looks to be a real problem.



Just out of curiosity, do you wait 20 minutes for the bus transportation in the heat? The gondolas will be much faster than that, with the expected travel time 2-5 minutes between the Pop/CBR and CBR/DHS stations and around 8-9 minutes for CBR/Epcot stations. The line to load will be constantly moving, and waits to board should be minimal except maybe right at park open and close. If you can wait in the heat for a bus, you'll probably be fine on the gondolas.


----------



## gap2368

ECV wheelchair should be loaded so that you travel sideways and if you have the break on the wheelchair and are not moving the ECV the slight sway at the beginning should not effect the ECV or wheelchair in side.  I can not see them doing any type of tie down.  And with the weight of people the swaying should be less.


----------



## Starwind

bearybubba said:


> I'm excited to hear that I may be able to use the Skyliner now! I thought for sure that they would not be wheelchair accessible since it would take some time to load and unload them. If it's a separate loading/unloading area and doesn't stop others from continuing on, that makes me feel even better.



All the stations except Riviera appear to have the double loops that are what is expected to be used for slower loading needs [eg wheelchairs, ECVs] because the slow loop can actually be stopped to allow loading.

For Riviera, it doesn't appear there is a second loop, so on the large threat about the gondolas they aren't sure how ECV/wheelchair/etc loading would happen there.  IT is entirely possible they have  a way to do it there that just isn't immediately obvious like the second loops are.

SW


----------



## Starwind

RaySharpton said:


> I'll be down in December and I hope that they will all be running.  I am really looking forward to using them as I usually stay that the Pop Century resort.



We will be staying in December and part of our plan is to bus or Uber to Pop Century, eat there, and then do a Gondola Hop and visit resorts on the Gondola trail, ending with visiting BC/YC/BW.   It will be a nice compliment to our Monorail Hop elsewhere in the trip.

SW


----------



## SueM in MN

Starwind said:


> All the stations except Riviera appear to have the double loops that are what is expected to be used for slower loading needs [eg wheelchairs, ECVs] because the slow loop can actually be stopped to allow loading.
> 
> For Riviera, it doesn't appear there is a second loop, so on the large threat about the gondolas they aren't sure how ECV/wheelchair/etc loading would happen there.  IT is entirely possible they have  a way to do it there that just isn't immediately obvious like the second loops are.
> 
> SW


Or the second loop is just not visible from the pictures that are available


----------



## cobright

danikoski said:


> Just out of curiosity, do you wait 20 minutes for the bus transportation in the heat? The gondolas will be much faster than that, with the expected travel time 2-5 minutes between the Pop/CBR and CBR/DHS stations and around 8-9 minutes for CBR/Epcot stations. The line to load will be constantly moving, and waits to board should be minimal except maybe right at park open and close. If you can wait in the heat for a bus, you'll probably be fine on the gondolas.



Boarding at AoA, one source estimates a travel time of 12 minutes to DHS and 17 minutes to Epcot. Compared to 12min and 12 min respectively, so either the same or slower than the bus travel time.
Boarding at CBR, the same site estimates about a 4 minute ride to DHS and 9 minutes to Epcot. Saving 8 minutes and 3 minutes travel time respectively.
So there is potential for some modest travel time savings. But, I would not be so quick to equate standing in an open line and sitting in a 6x8 glass and metal pod, even considering a vent on the front.

Watching the video of it running it looks like 2 or 3 gondolas come into the station every minute. If they plan to keep up with the loading of cabins then they will likely load single parties in each unless two small parties happen to be right there ready to go. It will not be like at the front of a ride where they are calling out for singles or doubles to fill ride seats. These things come in steady and don't stop. But they don't come in very often, so I'm dubious that there will be no line to get on this. It will just be a line that you have to constantly shuffle forward in. If the fact that it loads constantly means there's no line then the same would be said for Spaceship Earth.

But if the Skyliner is added to the transportation network and the existing bus routes are left in place, then there is some real opportunity to improve the WDW transit experience. I suspect that bus routes will be dropped and the lines to get on the skyliner will resemble the wait times for the buses. I hope not. I'm hopeful for the skyliner system and anything that might make getting around easier.


----------



## cmwade77

cobright said:


> Boarding at AoA, one source estimates a travel time of 12 minutes to DHS and 17 minutes to Epcot. Compared to 12min and 12 min respectively, so either the same or slower than the bus travel time.
> Boarding at CBR, the same site estimates about a 4 minute ride to DHS and 9 minutes to Epcot. Saving 8 minutes and 3 minutes travel time respectively.
> So there is potential for some modest travel time savings. But, I would not be so quick to equate standing in an open line and sitting in a 6x8 glass and metal pod, even considering a vent on the front.
> 
> Watching the video of it running it looks like 2 or 3 gondolas come into the station every minute. If they plan to keep up with the loading of cabins then they will likely load single parties in each unless two small parties happen to be right there ready to go. It will not be like at the front of a ride where they are calling out for singles or doubles to fill ride seats. These things come in steady and don't stop. But they don't come in very often, so I'm dubious that there will be no line to get on this. It will just be a line that you have to constantly shuffle forward in. If the fact that it loads constantly means there's no line then the same would be said for Spaceship Earth.
> 
> But if the Skyliner is added to the transportation network and the existing bus routes are left in place, then there is some real opportunity to improve the WDW transit experience. I suspect that bus routes will be dropped and the lines to get on the skyliner will resemble the wait times for the buses. I hope not. I'm hopeful for the skyliner system and anything that might make getting around easier.


Well, if it is indeed true that wheelchairs and ECVs will have a separate load spot, I could see them having their own line, but I could also seem them being integrated.

As for time savings, the other fact that you are ignoring is how long you have to wait for a bus to come, sometimes 15 to 20 minutes, so actively moving in a queue, even if the wait is the same may be better for some.

I think Disney will end up having to figure out how to add AC of some form to these, but hopefully I am proven wrong.

Spaceship Earth has a line because of FP, otherwise the line would be very minimal there. Omnimover systems are one type of attraction where FP really does increase the standby lines dramatically due to the nature of the continuous loading, they wouldn't normally have more than a 10 minute queue at most.

As for bus routes being dropped, I don't really see how they can, there are ECVs that would fit the buses and within the park rules that will not fit on the Gondolas by all accounts. Additionally, you have people who are afraid of heights that will not use these no matter what and that would be problematic for Disney. I could see it reducing the frequency of buses on those routes, but I don't see them dropping them entirely.


----------



## Weedy

I wouldn’t think it would be a separate line because any car can be pulled off. So when the wheelchairs/EVC arrives at the loading area that cabin will be pulled off and loaded. Or they may have a few waiting and when one is loaded they can replace it with another


----------



## SueM in MN

I merged the thread that was started yesterday with the one that had been started previously.


----------



## cmwade77

Weedy said:


> I wouldn’t think it would be a separate line because any car can be pulled off. So when the wheelchairs/EVC arrives at the loading area that cabin will be pulled off and loaded. Or they may have a few waiting and when one is loaded they can replace it with another


I only say that because they may only be allowed to load so many on the line at once due to evacuation procedures and may need a separate queue as a result. Honestly I can see it going either way, especially if they can put as many ECVs on the line as they want at once.


----------



## mamabunny

cmwade77 said:


> ...As for bus routes being dropped, I don't really see how they can, there are ECVs that would fit the buses and within the park rules that will not fit on the Gondolas by all accounts. Additionally, you have people who are afraid of heights that will not use these no matter what and that would be problematic for Disney. I could see it reducing the frequency of buses on those routes, but I don't see them dropping them entirely.



I agree.  Poly, CR, and GF all still have (limited) bus service, even though they are served by both the Monorail and boats.  I think it might be reasonable to assume that we could see some of the Gondola hotels have a consolidated bus service that runs to more than one hotel, but I will be genuinely surprised if bus service is discontinued entirely to those hotels, especially at park closing time.


----------



## lanejudy

mamabunny said:


> I agree. Poly, CR, and GF all still have (limited) bus service, even though they are served by both the Monorail and boats.



The bus service provided from those resorts only runs to DHS and AK.  Those resorts _don't_ offer bus service as an option to get to MK or Epcot.  Monorail or boat are the options to MK from those resorts, and monorail is the only option to get to Epcot.  Only if the monorail is down do they run buses as an alternate form of transportation from those resorts to MK or Epcot.  Similarly, Epcot-area resorts do not have a bus option to Epcot or DHS, only the boats. 

What happens with bus service from the Skyliner resorts remains to be seen.  I doubt it would remain as-is.  Maybe less frequent.  They may phase out the bus service over time, offering both bus or gondola initially but gradually reducing the bus frequency in subsequent months.  But it's also possible bus services to DHS and Epcot will be discontinued from these resorts.


----------



## DisneyOma

RaySharpton said:


> I keep looking for official Disney info about their gondola and accessibility statements, but I haven't found any written verifiable info from Google.
> 
> Here is a similar gondola video with a manual wheelchair user rolling into another gondola with both gondola seats folded up.
> 
> It shows him entering the gondola and turning around 180 degrees to face the gondola door.



So no one can sit in that gondola? it's just a person in a wheelchair, and then what - the rest of the guests stand? That doesn't seem safe, especially with the angle that occurs when the gondolas enter and exit the stations. Or do they put the seats down after? That would make sense.



danikoski said:


> I've watched a lot of videos of the Doppelmayr gondolas, and they don't really swing at departure. Here's a link that has videos of gondolas very similar to the ones Disney has.
> https://www.doppelmayr.com/en/products/detachable-gondola-lift/



The videos I've seen have the gondola entering and exiting the load area at an angle, with a swing back down as it leaves.


----------



## RaySharpton

DisneyOma said:


> So no one can sit in that gondola?



I don't know.



DisneyOma said:


> it's just a person in a wheelchair, and then what - the rest of the guests stand?



I don't know.



DisneyOma said:


> That doesn't seem safe, especially with the angle that occurs when the gondolas enter and exit the stations. Or do they put the seats down after? That would make sense.



I don't know.

https://media.giphy.com/media/hGbBZ6697Esx2/giphy.gif

I was just showing a video showing what the Disney Skyliner gondola might look like with a manual wheelchair entering the gondola and turning around to give us an idea of what it would look like for a mobility scooter or a stroller to enter the gondola.

I don't know if the seats would be raised or lowered.

I don't know if this is the same gondola, but it just looks similar and it gives a different view from what I have seen so far of someone in a wheelchair rolling themselves in and actually turning around.

The Disney Skyliner gondola may be wider.

I think that you are right that it would be possible to fold down the seat or seats afterward.

And it looks like there might be extra space for seating since the wheelchair doesn't take up the whole length of the interior space of the gondola.

Just a thought.

I wish someone could take a closer view of the gondola with a wheelchair or mobility scooter or stroller.

I wish someone could take a closer view of the gondola on the second row where they might possible load them.





.


----------



## RaySharpton

I found the video from the gif was made of the wheelchair entering a similar gondola.

https://media.giphy.com/media/hGbBZ6697Esx2/giphy.gif

But this gondola doesn't seem to be made by the same company that is making the Disney Skyliner gondolas.  

The video is over nine minutes long and talks about a ski gondola.  I notice that the station does not have a second loading area like the Disney Skyliner gondola will have, but it shows a manual wheelchair and a stroller entering the gondolas with a lady sitting on the two folded down benches with her stroller while it was moving instead of stopping.  But I don't know if Disney's Skyliner gondola's second row will stop either or just go very slowly.

If you want to skip the video to the part about the wheelchair and stroller, go to 4-minute and 52-seconds.

But I liked watching all the other parts of the gondola stuff, too.

Like watching one person moving a gondola offline by himself to a different area.  It looked pretty easy for one person to move it around.

And the mechanics of above and below the moving parts, backup diesel generators if there is a loss of power, etc.






They say this one can carry over 2800 guests over an hour, but I don't know, because I didn't see them always completely filled in the video.

I know this is not the Disney Skyliner gondola, but it is so hard to find photos of any gondola similar using showing a wheelchair entering and turning around or a stroller entering with a guest sitting down next to it.








.


----------



## danikoski

DisneyOma said:


> The videos I've seen have the gondola entering and exiting the load area at an angle, with a swing back down as it leaves



Are they the Doppelmayr gondolas? Even the videos showing the Disney ones coming into the DHS station don't show a lot of swing. These gondolas are designed for mass commuting, and although they come in at an angle, the bar is hinged to keep them level. The only jar really would most likely be when detaching and reattaching the gondola on the cable because of slow down and speed up. The small amount of swing that might be associated with that isn't going to be enough to drastically move wheelchairs and strollers, let alone ECVs or electric wheelchairs.


----------



## danikoski

RaySharpton said:


> I found the video from the gif was made of the wheelchair entering a similar gondola.
> 
> https://media.giphy.com/media/hGbBZ6697Esx2/giphy.gif
> 
> But this gondola doesn't seem to be made by the same company that is making the Disney Skyliner gondolas.
> 
> The video is over nine minutes long and talks about a ski gondola.  I notice that the station does not have a second loading area like the Disney Skyliner gondola will have, but it shows a manual wheelchair and a stroller entering the gondolas with a lady sitting on the two folded down benches with her stroller while it was moving instead of stopping.  But I don't know if Disney's Skyliner gondola's second row will stop either or just go very slowly.
> 
> If you want to skip the video to the part about the wheelchair and stroller, go to 4-minute and 52-seconds.
> 
> But I liked watching all the other parts of the gondola stuff, too.
> 
> Like watching one person moving a gondola offline by himself to a different area.  It looked pretty easy for one person to move it around.
> 
> And the mechanics of above and below the moving parts, backup diesel generators if there is a loss of power, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They say this one can carry over 2800 guests over an hour, but I don't know, because I didn't see them always completely filled in the video.
> 
> I know this is not the Disney Skyliner gondola, but it is so hard to find photos of any gondola similar using showing a wheelchair entering and turning around or a stroller entering with a guest sitting down next to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Here's a good article about a power wheelchair user on the London cable car. The gondolas for the London Emirates cable car line are pretty similar to the Disney ones and also made by Doppelmayr.

https://wheelchairtravel.org/london-cable-car-emirates-aviation-experience/

ETA: it's a short article, and no video, but gives the perspective of a wheelchair user actually using the gondola.


----------



## RaySharpton

Here is a video today, 04/12/2019 by Jeff Lange showing video of the Disney Skyliner gondolas and station at Disney's Art of Animation Resort and Disney's Pop Century Resort.

They have a white wall blocking the back part of the station where there would be an area where gondolas could be pulled off to the second loading site.

I never noticed that from the photos from DHS, but maybe there were walls there, too.

I'll be at Pop in three weeks so maybe I can get more info about the wheelchair, mobility scooter, and stroller loading and unloading.








.


----------



## gap2368

RaySharpton said:


> Here is a video today, 04/12/2019 by Jeff Lange showing video of the Disney Skyliner gondolas and station at Disney's Art of Animation Resort and Disney's Pop Century Resort.
> 
> They have a white wall blocking the back part of the station where there would be an area where gondolas could be pulled off to the second loading site.
> 
> I never noticed that from the photos from DHS, but maybe there were walls there, too.
> 
> I'll be at Pop in three weeks so maybe I can get more info about the wheelchair, mobility scooter, and stroller loading and unloading.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


What days are you going to be at pop I think I might be there the same time


----------



## RaySharpton

I arrive on Tuesday, April 30th, how about you?



gap2368 said:


> What days are you going to be at pop I think I might be there the same time


----------



## SueM in MN

These are the dimensions from the Doppelmayr website video of the model cabin that Disney is using. The video shows the measurements in light grey and I screenshotted to get pictures showing the measurements 
There is a clear  door opening of 32.25 inches (ADA is 32 
The inside fits a standard pallet, which is 800 mm wide with the seats down - the picture shows space on each side of the pallet graphic - so the space is larger. I think they were just using a pallet as a size people could picture/relate to.

The width of the cabin is 6.33 feet and then it says +50 mm. It’s not clear exactly how wide the floor area is. 5 feet is considered turning space for a wheelchair. Most can turn in a shorter space; within their length, so my daughter’s can turn around in a space about 4 feet long. With the benches folded up temporarily, many wheelchairs and ECVs should be able to turn around.
Some ECVs will be too wide to fit (can be up to 36 inches wide and the doorway is just a tad larger than 32 inches.
Largest length is 52 inches, which would leave about 4 feet on each for seating when the seats are folded back down and the mobility device is all the way to the back wall.


----------



## gap2368

RaySharpton said:


> I arrive on Tuesday, April 30th, how about you?


April 27. I will be at pop until the May the 4


----------



## RaySharpton

SueM in MN said:


> View attachment 394103 View attachment 394104 View attachment 394105 View attachment 394106 These are the dimensions from the Doppelmayr website video of the model cabin that Disney is using. The video shows the measurements in light grey and I screenshotted to get pictures showing the measurements
> There is a clear  door opening of 32.25 inches (ADA is 32
> The inside fits a standard pallet, which is 800 mm wide with the seats down - the picture shows space on each side of the pallet graphic - so the space is larger. I think they were just using a pallet as a size people could picture/relate to.
> 
> The width of the cabin is 6.33 feet and then it says +50 mm. It’s not clear exactly how wide the floor area is. 5 feet is considered turning space for a wheelchair. Most can turn in a shorter space; within their length, so my daughter’s can turn around in a space about 4 feet long. With the benches folded up temporarily, many wheelchairs and ECVs should be able to turn around.
> Some ECVs will be too wide to fit (can be up to 36 inches wide and the doorway is just a tad larger than 32 inches.
> Largest length is 52 inches, which would leave about 4 feet on each for seating when the seats are folded back down and the mobility device is all the way to the back wall.
> 
> 
> View attachment 394114



Thank you, Sue.  I didn't realize they won't allow 3-wheel mobility scooters. I'm glad that I don't have to bring my old 3-wheel Pride REVO mobility scooter anymore.  I keep it at home as a backup.

I wonder if the three wheels apply to three wheel strollers, too.

I wonder if the "walking pace" comment means that the gondola will still be moving when boarding the gondola.

The video with the wheelchair turning uses a different manufacturer than Disney, but it was interesting to see it turn around in the gondola even though I don't know the dimensions of that particular gondola.



gap2368 said:


> April 27. I will be at pop until the May the 4



We'll have to meet up.


----------



## lanejudy

RaySharpton said:


> Thank you, Sue. I didn't realize they won't allow 3-wheel mobility scooters. I'm glad that I don't have to bring my old 3-wheel Pride REVO mobility scooter anymore. I keep it at home as a backup.
> 
> I wonder if the three wheels apply to three wheel strollers, too.



3-wheeled devices are fine.  The rules prohibit devices with _less than _3 wheels (i.e. Segways or other).

The question will be how easily any ECV can turn, or if it can.  ECVs typically take a larger footprint turning radius than a wheelchair. 

And aren't the bus rules for wheelchairs/ECVs tighter than the park rules?  I'm thinking of the white box painted on the ground, and dimensions weren't as wide as 36" but maybe I'm mistaken.


----------



## RaySharpton

lanejudy said:


> 3-wheeled devices are fine.  The rules prohibit devices with _less than _3 wheels (i.e. Segways or other).
> 
> The question will be how easily any ECV can turn, or if it can.  ECVs typically take a larger footprint turning radius than a wheelchair.
> 
> And aren't the bus rules for wheelchairs/ECVs tighter than the park rules?  I'm thinking of the white box painted on the ground, and dimensions weren't as wide as 36" but maybe I'm mistaken.



Thank you lanejudy.  I missed reading the words "less than".

And 36-inches doesn't sound right to me either.  I can't remember.


----------



## lanejudy

I found several threads info about ECV/wheelchair size limits for buses -- all reference 30" x 48" and many indicate this is ADA standard for for transportation.  So I wouldn't be surprised if the gondolas use the same reference, which provides for 2.25" clearance through the door opening using Sue's measurements above.  

36" x 52" is the size allowed in the parks, but that will not necessarily fit on transportation.  At least one vendor used to rent something larger than the bus boxes, though the vast majority of rentals are ok.


----------



## RaySharpton

lanejudy said:


> I found several threads info about ECV/wheelchair size limits for buses -- all reference 30" x 48" and many indicate this is ADA standard for for transportation.  So I wouldn't be surprised if the gondolas use the same reference, which provides for 2.25" clearance through the door opening using Sue's measurements above.
> 
> 36" x 52" is the size allowed in the parks, but that will not necessarily fit on transportation.  At least one vendor used to rent something larger than the bus boxes, though the vast majority of rentals are ok.



Thank you, lanejudy.


----------



## gap2368

RaySharpton said:


> We'll have to meet up.



I PMed you are I hope I PMed you


----------



## Firsttimer15

The way they work here in Europe is that they keep moving slowly for boarding and unboarding. Otherwise you will get long lines and never get to the promised capacity. It works fine but with a stroller it always made nervous not making it fast enough. Although they can stop of course. 
With an Ecv I think it won’t work while moving. Given that the people operating them are usually old and unexperienced


----------



## Weedy

Here is some more good video.
It’s from Rob at Passport to the parks.
 He’s at the Caribbean Beach. At the beginning of the video you can see the Gondolas going in two different directions. It’s a long video. At 38:23 there is a great shot of the Station at Riviera Resort.


----------



## RaySharpton

Hi, Weedy.  Thank you for the photo.  That is one thing that I will enjoy is visiting the two other resorts using the monorail instead of having to transfer via a bus.  



Weedy said:


> Here is some more good video.
> It’s from Rob at Passport to the parks.
> He’s at the Caribbean Beach. At the beginning of the video you can see the Gondolas going in two different directions. It’s a long video. At 38:23 there is a great shot of the Station at Riviera Resort.


----------



## DisneyOma

danikoski said:


> Are they the Doppelmayr gondolas? Even the videos showing the Disney ones coming into the DHS station don't show a lot of swing. These gondolas are designed for mass commuting, and although they come in at an angle, the bar is hinged to keep them level. The only jar really would most likely be when detaching and reattaching the gondola on the cable because of slow down and speed up. The small amount of swing that might be associated with that isn't going to be enough to drastically move wheelchairs and strollers, let alone ECVs or electric wheelchairs.



They were videos of WDW gondolas in action. Even the last video posted here says "there's a little kick from it" and you can see a tip in the angle when one approaches the loading area/turn.


----------



## lanejudy

WDW is testing the gondolas at various speeds -- likely both faster and slower than what will be the "usual" speed.  One video RaySharpton posted shows both a fast run with considerably swing at the beginning of the video and then towards the end of the same video is an obviously much slower run with very little if any swing noticeable.  I don't know that we can rely on videos of the test runs to be indicative of swing during actual use with guests.  There is also recent discussion taking place on the Rumors & News board that gets into the mathematics of calculating the estimated swing.  General consensus seems to be the amount of swing felt in the gondola car may be similar to an elevator.


----------



## SueM in MN

They are also testing things besides speed - like load and weight.


----------



## mamabunny

SueM in MN said:


> They are also testing things besides speed - like load and weight.



And the weight *distribution* within each gondola will presumably affect how much (if at all) it "tips".


----------



## RaySharpton

I saw another BlogMickey photo of the Pop Century Resort Skyliner Gondola Station with a photo looking head on into the station, but I can't determine if there is a second row in the rear like people have been mentioning for loading wheelchairs.  These photos appeared 4/16/2019 and are recent.

http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/disney-skyliner-gondola-testing-over-hourglass-lake/



> We made it out to Disney’s Art of Animation Resort recently and found that the Disney Skyliner gondola system was testing over hourglass lake that day. While we’ve extensively covered testing at Disney’s Hollywood Studios, this was our first time watching the gondola cabins hover over the lake.
> 
> First, we’ll take a look at the station, where the finishing details are being applied. Here’s a look at it from across the water. The station is connected to the Generation Gap bridge that connects Disney’s Art of Animation Resort and Pop Century. That will allow guests from both resorts to access the Disney Skyliner gondola system towards Disney’s Hollywood Studios and on to Epcot.








Side view of the station with white walls blocking the view of where the second row may be located.






Long distance photo of a head-on view of the gondola station view toward the bridge connecting Pop and Animator resorts.  I see the two white walls on either side and behind the scaffolding two gondolas, but since it is head-on I can't tell if there is a second row.






Side view of the station with a partial view of the white wall to the left.  This is what most photos show.  Maybe I can get a better view when I visit WDW in a few weeks.










Another head-on view toward the bridge connecting Pop and Animator resorts


----------



## kaytieeldr

RaySharpton said:


> Long distance photo of head-on view of the gondola station. I see the two white walls on either side and behind the scaffolding two gondolas, but since it is head-on I can't tell if there is a second row.


I don't see anywhere there could be an additional track. If you look at the heasld-on picture, therr are two cars on the left, one behind the other, with a gray or blue wall behind the second one, parallel to the white walls. It sort of looks like a bank of lockers (which I know it's not ). To the right of that wall at the far end of the platform is another car. The area between each line and its adjacent white wall is the boarding queue.


----------



## RaySharpton

kaytieeldr said:


> I don't see anywhere there could be an additional track. If you look at the heasld-on picture, therr are two cars on the left, one behind the other, with a gray or blue wall behind the second one, parallel to the white walls. It sort of looks like a bank of lockers (which I know it's not ). To the right of that wall at the far end of the platform is another car. The area between each line and its adjacent white wall is the boarding queue.








I know, right.  I couldn't tell either.   But it is difficult to tell with a head-on view.








> Detailed aerial view of the landing of the Disney Skyliner's DHS line, in the Caribbean Beach station.
> by bioreconstruct on  7:15 PM - May 4, 2018



I googled again and found this photo during construction before roofs and side were installed showing the gondola path. 

It appears to have two sections.  To the right of the yellow crane, I can see two curved paths.  Maybe the first path is the regular path and the second is the second row where gondolas can be pulled off for wheelchairs, mobility scooters, and strollers.

I am looking at the little blue things along the gondola path.

This is just a guess on my part.

I don't know.


----------



## Weedy

The Orlando paper got a peak of the inside of a cabin. 
So exciting!!
https://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/os-bz-gondolas-disney-sneak-preview-20190416-story.html


----------



## RaySharpton

Hi, Weedy.  You are the very first one to post a video with photos of the interior of the real Disney Skyliner Gondola with benches and the Disney spokesman actually saying that it is "Wheelchair Accessible".

Thank you, Weedy.



Weedy said:


> The Orlando paper got a peak of the inside of a cabin.
> So exciting!!
> https://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/os-bz-gondolas-disney-sneak-preview-20190416-story.html


----------



## Weedy

One annoying thing. The Orlando Sentinel site will only let you login their site 3 or 4 times a month and then it locks you out Grrrr. 
But you can go on a different device and see the article


----------



## RaySharpton

Thanks to Weedy and the Orlando Sentinal by Gabrielle RussonContact Reporter, today, Dean Huspen, a principal architect with Walt Disney Imagineering, announced that the Disney Skyliner Gondolas will be wheelchair accessible.  See the video below to hear him.

http://pvp.trb.com/media/3690581442001/2019/04/3690581442001_6026820838001_6026802548001.mp4



> Soon the Disney Skyliner system of 300 gondolas, opening to the public later this fall, will carry enough Disney-goers to roughly match the capacity of its monorail trains*, *company officials said.





> Inside a gondola, twin wooden benches can carry up to 10 people.
> On social media, some theme park followers have criticized the lack of air conditioning in the gondolas.
> But Mazloum argued the ride is “absolutely comfortable.”
> 
> “We have specifically designed them with the Florida climate in mind,” he said, pointing to reflective windows that block out the sunlight and the mesh screens on both sides to bring in a breeze.





> “Our vision is, this is the most magical flight on Earth,” said Dean Huspen, a principal architect with Walt Disney Imagineering.
> 
> Disney leaders gave a construction update Tuesday on the gondolas, which are in testing. All but one was covered in plastic, protecting them like a new car. They will gradually be unveiled starting around May to show off the eight bright colors and 22 Disney characters themes.





> But don’t expect to catch a ride anytime soon.
> 
> By August, Disney employees could be among the first passengers during the testing process that will run for months around-the-clock.
> 
> Running on more than six miles of cable, the gondolas will travel about 11 mph, giving passengers a bird’s eye view of Walt Disney World Resort’s lakes, roads, woods and into Epcot and Hollywood Studios. The typical ride will last between five to 15 minutes as gondolas fly from 15 feet up to about 60 feet in the air.
> 
> “They are fabulous views,” said Thomas Mazloum, a Disney senior vice president who oversees transportation and resorts, who said the ride will feel much faster than 11 mph.





> At the stations, gondolas will pull in, constantly moving, for guests to climb on. Disney will have the capacity to pause the gondolas for people in wheelchairs and those who need extra time to board.
> 
> Some cabins will be decorated in plain colors, like a vibrant teal or purple, while the other gondolas feature characters from Disney movies and attractions.
> 
> On Tuesday, Disney showed off a red gondola with images of Pluto and the chipmunks Chip ‘n Dale.
> 
> Huspen’s favorite is an orange cabin decorated from characters in the 2017 movie “Coco.”
> 
> “They all have their own personality,” he said.


----------



## Weedy

WDW news article 
Yes I’m obsessed lol
https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/photos-di...dola-interior-passive-ventilation-technology/


----------



## joelkfla

RaySharpton said:


> Long distance photo of a head-on view of the gondola station view toward the bridge connecting Pop and Animator resorts. I see the two white walls on either side and behind the scaffolding two gondolas, but since it is head-on I can't tell if there is a second row.


The nearest gondola cabin is stopped at the bottom of the secondary loop.  It is in the wheelchair boarding position.  The direction of travel is left to right.

You can see just the edge of another cabin passing behind it on the main loop, partially obscured by a pillar.  It is moving between the main unload area on the left and the main load area on the right.

The cabin on the right is in the main boarding area, moving away from the camera.

When loading of the cabin on the secondary loop is complete, it would advance 90 degrees and pause just short of the main loop, waiting for an opening to enter the main loop. It will move thru the main boarding area with its doors closed.  At the same time, another cabin would take its place to be ready for the next wheelchair to load.

This video I shot at DHS shows cabins moving thru the secondary loop and rejoining the main line:


----------



## kaytieeldr

Awesome video, @joelkfla!


----------



## joelkfla

kaytieeldr said:


> Awesome video, @joelkfla!


Thanks, I appreciate it.


----------



## RaySharpton

Weedy said:


> WDW news article
> Yes I’m obsessed lol
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/photos-di...dola-interior-passive-ventilation-technology/



Hi, Weedy.  It looks like that used the same info and photos from the Orlando Sentinel today.  Thanks again for the link.


----------



## RaySharpton

Hi, joelkfla.  Thank you for the video.  As far as I know this is the only video on the internet showing the second row.

It doesn't look like anyone is pushing it, so it must be electronically made to go to enter the second row and then back to the main line.  Very cool.

I saw another video of a person pushing the gondola at the Caribbean Resort station.



joelkfla said:


> The nearest gondola cabin is stopped at the bottom of the secondary loop.  It is in the wheelchair boarding position.  The direction of travel is left to right.
> 
> You can see just the edge of another cabin passing behind it on the main loop, partially obscured by a pillar.  It is moving between the main unload area on the left and the main load area on the right.
> 
> The cabin on the right is in the main boarding area, moving away from the camera.
> 
> When loading of the cabin on the secondary loop is complete, it would advance 90 degrees and pause just short of the main loop, waiting for an opening to enter the main loop. It will move thru the main boarding area with its doors closed.  At the same time, another cabin would take its place to be ready for the next wheelchair to load.
> 
> This video I shot at DHS shows cabins moving thru the secondary loop and rejoining the main line:



Thank you.


----------



## joelkfla

RaySharpton said:


> Hi, joelkfla. Thank you for the video. As far as I know this is the only video on the internet showing the second row.


I know.  It was something I wanted to see, and I couldn't find, so I went and made it myself.   All the vloggers shoot "beauty" shots, but nobody covers the technical stuff that I find fascinating.


RaySharpton said:


> It doesn't look like anyone is pushing it, so it must be electronically made to go to enter the second row and then back to the main line. Very cool.


Yes, apparently the drive wheels above the second loop are individually controlled.  I believe they would have to be computer controlled to get the timing right of up to 3 cabins on the loop, and move them safely onto the main line.


RaySharpton said:


> I saw another video of a person pushing the gondola at the Caribbean Resort station.


I haven't seen that, but it was probably moving a cabin around in the storage area. There don't appear to be drive wheels above the storage rails.


----------



## RaySharpton

http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2019/...accessibility-and-seating-questions-answered/

The food blog also posted info on the Disney Skyliner Gondola from the Orlando Sentenial.








> The Orlando Sentinel reported today — with video!! — that the Skyliner system will consist of 300 gondolas in 8 bright colors with 22 character cars and will travel nearly 60 feet in the air over Walt Disney World at the system’s highest point! This will afford riders with one-of-a-kind views overlooking lakes, trees, parks, and more!










> And that’s just the system by the numbers! The Sentinel spoke to Thomas Mazloum, the Disney senior vice president who oversees resorts and transportation, who explained that the gondolas will feature thoughtfully designed cross-ventilation crafted with the Florida climate in mind.










> Additionally, the windows of the gondolas are designed to reflect sunlight away from the vehicles, maintaining a comfortable temperature inside the cabin.










> Disney’s Skyliner with vented, reflecting windows










> Seating will consist of wooden benches capable of holding ten passengers, with accessibility for wheelchairs. (ECVs were not specifically mentioned, but we expect they, too, will be accommodated in the cabins.)





> As we’ve reported, the gondolas have been in testing for weeks, with guests of the parks looking skyward to take in the new transportation vehicles as they whizz by — as fast as 11mph!! — in their white plastic coverings. Trips from Skyliner resorts and theme parks will take between 5-15 minutes, depending on the distance you’re traveling, and loading is described as continuous in the Skyliner stations, with the capability to pause the system to allow wheelchairs to board.





> No opening date has been announced for the Skyliner system (just “fall 2019”), but the Sentinel reports that cast members are expected to begin riding the vehicles in August, and the timeline for testing is described to be “months” long.


----------



## DisneyOma

lanejudy said:


> WDW is testing the gondolas at various speeds -- likely both faster and slower than what will be the "usual" speed.  One video RaySharpton posted shows both a fast run with considerably swing at the beginning of the video and then towards the end of the same video is an obviously much slower run with very little if any swing noticeable.  I don't know that we can rely on videos of the test runs to be indicative of swing during actual use with guests.  There is also recent discussion taking place on the Rumors & News board that gets into the mathematics of calculating the estimated swing.  General consensus seems to be the amount of swing felt in the gondola car may be similar to an elevator.



Swing in an elevator? Um, no.

Anyways, I'm not impressed. The quote by Dean Huspen makes me realize why Disney is headed down the tubes - riding in a tin can on wooden benches, crammed in with 9 other people (looks comfortable for about 6, max) is not my idea of “Our vision is, this is the most magical flight on Earth,” said Dean Huspen, a principal architect with Walt Disney Imagineering. The destruction at CBR continues, with trees being torn down and piles of debris everywhere, with the huge towers plunked down in the middle of what used to be a quiet oasis. The new blood just doesn't get it, IMO. I think these gondolas and stations are ugly. No Imagineer worth their ears should have developed this.


----------



## RaySharpton

Disney Parks Blog has a video of the gondola, too.



> *There’s Magic in the Air as Progress Continues on Disney Skyliner at Walt Disney World Resort*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Thomas Smith, Editorial Content Director, Disney Parks
> 
> Disney Skyliner is an all-new transportation experience set to debut this fall at Walt Disney World Resort. Testing of the system’s nearly 300 guest cabins and other elements is well underway, and today we have new details to share about this innovative transportation system.
> 
> Disney Skyliner will offer guests sweeping views while whisking them between Epcot, Disney’s Hollywood Studios and four Disney resort hotels. Each cabin can accommodate up to 10 guests, including those traveling with wheelchairs or assistive devices. And with the system constantly in motion, guests will arrive at their selected destinations in minutes while enjoying the comfort of cabins specifically tailored for the Florida climate.
> 
> Check out the video below for a peek inside a Disney Skyliner cabin and to hear Walt Disney World Resort Senior Vice President Thomas Mazloum and Walt Disney Imagineering Principal Architect Dean Huspen tell you more about this unique transportation system.






























I like the wooden type benches that can fold up.  I saw the same gondola that came with just plain metal benches.






















































I can't wait to try them out in December 2019.

.


----------



## gap2368

DisneyOma said:


> Swing in an elevator? Um, no.
> 
> Anyways, I'm not impressed. The quote by Dean Huspen makes me realize why Disney is headed down the tubes - riding in a tin can on wooden benches, crammed in with 9 other people (looks comfortable for about 6, max) is not my idea of “Our vision is, this is the most magical flight on Earth,” said Dean Huspen, a principal architect with Walt Disney Imagineering. The destruction at CBR continues, with trees being torn down and piles of debris everywhere, with the huge towers plunked down in the middle of what used to be a quiet oasis. The new blood just doesn't get it, IMO. I think these gondolas and stations are ugly. No Imagineer worth their ears should have developed this.


Guess what you do not have to ride it. So do not ride it find another way around.  I sure will and I will have a great time


----------



## RaySharpton

MouseSteps just posted some photos of the Caribbean Beach Resort Disney Skyliner Gondola Station.

It shows the rear section with two rows.  No white wall like at Pop.

I can tell that there is a second row by looking at rolling wheels above the gondolas

There is a section to the left of the center poles in the photo that shows the first row turning to the center and the second row continues at the end.  You might be able to see that there aren't the same continuous rolling wheels all of the way across.

That station looks to be huge.  I guess because they store a lot of the gondolas behind the building too.

So far, I have seen two photos and one video showing the possibility of a second loading zone for wheelchairs, etc.


----------



## lanejudy

RaySharpton said:


> That station looks to be huge. I guess because they store a lot of the gondolas behind the building too.



Yes, CBR is the "hub" station and also has storage for all the gondolas - I think I've read ~300 cars.


----------



## kaytieeldr

DisneyOma said:


> Swing in an elevator? Um, no.


Elevators swing. You may or may not feel it depending on the size of the shaft, height of the building, and possibly outside 2ind speed - but they swing. If you can't feel it the 3levator, it would ne unusual to feel it in the gondola.


DisneyOma said:


> riding in a tin can on wooden benches, crammed in with 9 other people (looks comfortable for about 6, max) is not my idea of “Our vision is, this is the most magical flight on Earth,”


I think the gondola depth is eight feet. Let's say the benches are seven feet. Are you expecting each person in your party to need two-plus feet of seat? 


DisneyOma said:


> The destruction at CBR continues


Respectfully, you seem so unhappy with this efficient transpottation option, maybe it's time to vacation elsewhere?


----------



## gap2368

I do not think they will have any type of tie down for wheelchair or ECV there is a slight sway when it starts and ends but the boat at Disney have more sway and bump then the gondola will and they do not strap them down.


----------



## joelkfla

gap2368 said:


> I do not think they will have any type of tie down for wheelchair or ECV there is a slight sway when it starts and ends but the boat at Disney have more sway and bump then the gondola will and they do not strap them down.



Buses at WDW travel up to 50 mph,and sometimes have to make sudden maneuvers to avoid other traffic, or stop quickly if the driver doesn't anticipate a red light.  Gondola lifts at WDW will max out at 11.2 mph, and have no interfering traffic.

Tie-downs on buses are required by FDOT regulations; there's no such requirement on gondola lifts.
I don't know how quickly the gondolas will decelerate for an emergency stop, but consider the physics: 
When a bus stops, all of the inertial force on the riders is directed forwards.  

When a gondola stops or decelerates, the gondola will swing forward and tilt, causing the inertial force to be at an angle partially towards the floor, or downward from the rider's perspective.




kaytieeldr said:


> I think the gondola depth is eight feet. Let's say the benches are seven feet. Are you expecting each person in your party to need two-plus feet of seat?


The vendor, Doppelmayr, says the seat width is 460 mm per person, which is 18.11".  Economy seat width on almost all airlines is 17"-18".


----------



## RaySharpton

lanejudy said:


> Yes, CBR is the "hub" station and also has storage for all the gondolas - I think I've read ~300 cars.













This was some months ago of the rear with some gondolas in the upper right side.






A few weeks ago the lower half seems full of gondolas.

I would be interested in getting a closer look of the moving around of the gondolas from this storage to the cable.


----------



## RaySharpton

joelkfla said:


> Buses at WDW travel up to 50 mph, and sometimes have to make sudden maneuvers to avoid other traffic, or stop quickly if the driver doesn't anticipate a red light.  Gondola lifts at WDW will max out at 11.2 mph, and have no interfering traffic.
> 
> Tie-downs on buses are required by FDOT regulations; there's no such requirement on gondola lifts.
> I don't know how quickly the gondolas will decelerate for an emergency stop, but consider the physics:
> When a bus stops, all of the inertial force on the riders is directed forwards.
> 
> When a gondola stops or decelerates, the gondola will swing forward and tilt, causing the inertial force to be at an angle partially towards the floor, or downward from the rider's perspective.
> 
> The vendor, Doppelmayr, says the seat width is 460 mm per person, which is 18.11".  Economy seat width on almost all airlines is 17"-18".








This is not the actual Disney Skyliner Gondola, but similar in size with photos of three guests on the left and two guests on the right with what appears to one guest taking the selfie.  It looks like the photo is taken of the sliding doors in the background.  And everyone seems to lean toward the center of a photo since one guest's head is passed one the sliding glass doors.

I am not saying this is what guest would look like in the Disney Skyliner Gondola, but it is just a suggestion of what it may look like.






This is an actual photo of the Disney Skyliner Gondola looking from the sliding glass doors.  I like the extra expense on the wooden benches.  It reminds of the decades ago when they used to have resting and people watching all over Magic Kingdom park.






They could have used these cheaper aluminum benches that appear to be the same gondola by the same manufacturer shown by BlogMickey at a convention show floor.  I think that I would rather sit on wood than metal.

It looks like they added a lot more to the design of the Disney Skyliner Gondola.

Since I learned to "snip" photos from a video.  I took these photos for the first post video.






The measurements for height show 2,220 mm = 87.4 inches or 7.2 feet.

I'm not sure what the two lengths mean.  Maybe one is an interior length and the added length might be the total outside length.

I don't know.

The measurements for length show 2,256 mm = 87.4 inches or 7.2 feet.

The measurements for length show 2,256 mm + 220 mm = 2,476 mm

The measurements for length show 2,476mm = 97.4 inches or 8.1 feet.






The measurements for entrance show 80 mm = 31.4 inches or 2.6 feet.

I don't know if this is also the exact measurement of the Disney Skyliner Gondola.






Another photo of the entrance measurement between the Disney Skyliner Gondola sliding doors open.

The measurements for entrance show 800 mm = 31.4 inches or 2.6 feet.






These are two photos of one video scanning across the bench showing their estimate of seat width.  The white lines are showing their estimate of seat width.






There were a total of four spaces in the video.  They estimate a 460 mm width per seat.

The measurements for one seat area show 460 mm = 18.1 inches or 1.5 feet.

So the whole bench is 6 feet long.


I repeat that I don't know if this will be the same measurements as the Disney Skyliner Gondola as this is a similar gondola made by Doppelmayr.

I am getting excited about seeing them in action when I visit in a few weeks.




.


----------



## RaySharpton

BlogMickey posted some updates.






The Disney Hollywood Studios Skyliner Gondola Station sure has come a long way since construction began.



> As we get closer to an opening date for the Disney Skyliner gondola system at Walt Disney World, many guests have wondered what the travel time will be between the stations located at various parks and resorts. Today, Disney released information on the Disney Skyliner travel times between all of the resorts and theme parks. Here’s a breakdown of the times:
> 
> 
> Disney’s Caribbean Beach to Disney’s Hollywood Studios: 6-7 minutes
> Disney’s Caribbean Beach Resort to Disney’s Pop Century Resort or Disney’s Art of Animation Resort: under six minutes
> Disney’s Caribbean Beach Resort to Disney’s Riviera Resort: about 5 minutes
> Disney’s Caribbean Beach Resort to International Gateway at Epcot: approximately 15 minutes
> Disney’s Riviera Resort to International Gateway at Epcot: approximately nine minutes
> One bit of interesting information is that time is listed for Disney’s Caribbean Beach Resort straight to Epcot, confirming that you’ll be able to stay on the gondola system through the Riviera Resort station.








The DHS Tram construction is coming along with the new security check station.











It looks like they also added Uber and Lyft ride pick up sign close to the DHS entrance, too.


Not part of the Gondola info, but boy they sure are making changes to the MK and EPCOT entrances with new construction as far as distance to the entrance with temporary tram drop-off at MK and other things at EPCOT.

















That fenced off area on the right was a sidewalk from the Handicap Parking for Magic Kingdom.



> Disney has started with the first phase of the Epcot entrance overhaul project. We made it out to Epcot today to find that the parking lot tram drop off area has been rerouted. Just like Magic Kingdom and Hollywood Studios before it, Epcot will now have a temporary drop off area for the parking lot tram. Here’s a look at the area as of this morning.
> 
> The parking lot tram no longer drops off at the usual drop off point near bag check. There are now two tram drop off areas.
> 
> First, the tram drops off between the Amaze and Journey parking lots services the Journey, Discover, Create, and Amaze lots. Of course, it would be much quicker just to walk from either the Amaze or Journey lots.










> The drop off here stops well short of the main entrance.










> The walkway from this drop off point goes through a portion of the old handicap lot and towards the East bag check.






















> Disney has started with the first phase of the Epcot entrance overhaul project. We made it out to Epcot today to find that the parking lot tram drop off area has been rerouted. Just like Magic Kingdom and Hollywood Studios before it, Epcot will now have a temporary drop off area for the parking lot tram. Here’s a look at the area as of this morning.
> 
> The parking lot tram no longer drops off at the usual drop off point near bag check. There are now two tram drop off areas.
> 
> First, the tram drops off between the Amaze and Journey parking lots services the Journey, Discover, Create, and Amaze lots. Of course, it would be much quicker just to walk from either the Amaze or Journey lots.


----------



## fabfemmeboy

gap2368 said:


> Guess what you do not have to ride it. So do not ride it find another way around. I sure will and I will have a great time



Except you do if you don't want to switch to a different resort.  That's what's frustrating me.  Pop has been our go-to place for years, in part because it was the only value resort that didn't share buses.  While there hasn't been an official statement yet about continuation of bus service at skyliner-served resorts, as others have pointed out the monorail resorts don't have bus service to MK/EPCOT because they're reachable by monorail and boat.  That means it's unlikely that Pop/AoA will continue to have bus service to DHS/EPCOT once the Skyliner is up and running.  That's going to be a problem for us because my partner is terrified of these sorts of gondola rides, as we learned by accident on our last vacation.  That means we'll need to find a new resort to call home...either bumping up to a more expensive category or going back down to All Stars which are usually louder, more crowded, and the bus situation is a nightmare.

I mostly just don't know how anyone could watch the average bus loading process at a Disney on-site resort and think that gondolas will make that process safer and more efficient.  People can't figure out how to load children and strollers (to say nothing of ECVs they aren't used to driving) onto a stationary bus one at a time; do they really think people will be able to move on and off these gondolas on the first try?


----------



## jo-jo

Anyone know the size of the doors on monorails?    Just curious  how it compares to the gondolas.


----------



## gap2368

fabfemmeboy said:


> Except you do if you don't want to switch to a different resort.  That's what's frustrating me.  Pop has been our go-to place for years, in part because it was the only value resort that didn't share buses.  While there hasn't been an official statement yet about continuation of bus service at skyliner-served resorts, as others have pointed out the monorail resorts don't have bus service to MK/EPCOT because they're reachable by monorail and boat.  That means it's unlikely that Pop/AoA will continue to have bus service to DHS/EPCOT once the Skyliner is up and running.  That's going to be a problem for us because my partner is terrified of these sorts of gondola rides, as we learned by accident on our last vacation.  That means we'll need to find a new resort to call home...either bumping up to a more expensive category or going back down to All Stars which are usually louder, more crowded, and the bus situation is a nightmare.
> 
> I mostly just don't know how anyone could watch the average bus loading process at a Disney on-site resort and think that gondolas will make that process safer and more efficient.  People can't figure out how to load children and strollers (to say nothing of ECVs they aren't used to driving) onto a stationary bus one at a time; do they really think people will be able to move on and off these gondolas on the first try?


You can always taxi to the parks if they do not do then bus also I normily stay at the all stars the only time they share bus is in the off times and this is getting less   And I think they might have less room then POP so less people on the bus.  I find staying at sport the best so hour first if they do share bus but like I said it is getting less often

There will be two load area one on the front one in the back for handicap my guess is they will make people fold stroller to board. It really should be smother then you think


----------



## kaytieeldr

gap2368 said:


> And I think they might have less room then POP so less people on the bus.


You are correct. As usual . Each All Star absolutely has less room than Pop.  Movies and Sports 1,920 each. Music 1,640. https://touringplans.com/walt-disney-world/hotels/number-rooms


----------



## gap2368

kaytieeldr said:


> You are correct. As usual . Each All Star absolutely has less room than Pop.  Movies and Sports 1,920 each. Music 1,640. https://touringplans.com/walt-disney-world/hotels/number-rooms


It as just a guess since all stars have three floor and pop has 4 it seems like the same number of building


----------



## RaySharpton

jo-jo said:


> Anyone know the size of the doors on monorails?    Just curious  how it compares to the gondolas.



The Disney Mark VI monorail has four doors that are 72-inches in height, but I can't find the width with Google search.  

The photo shows the A.D.A. 32-inch wheelchair ramp fits easily with more room to spare as seen to the left of the ramp, so the door width is wider than the gondola.


----------



## jo-jo

Thank you.   Seeing that picture makes me wonder if there are going to be a lot of banging into  the side of the gondolas getting out.   Maybe I'm just a bad driver but I felt like the ramps were small.   But at least the gondolas will be level platform, not a 4 inch drop.


----------



## RaySharpton

jo-jo said:


> Thank you.   Seeing that picture makes me wonder if there are going to be a lot of banging into the side of the gondolas getting out.   Maybe I'm just a bad driver but I felt like the ramps were small.   But at least the gondolas will be a level platform, not a 4-inch drop.



I guess for newbies, there might always be some issues entering a smaller space.

Well, I must admit I sometimes have trouble too when I am really tired after a long day or I am so excited that I forget to pay attention when exiting the bus ramp.   

And the Disney Skyliner Gondola open doors are about the same width of the ramp.  The A.D.A. usually requires the width of 32-inch ramps, I believe.  Someone could correct me if I am mistaken.

On the bus and monorail, mobility scooter drivers had to learn to drive straight up the ramp instead of turning into the raised side lip of the ramp.  This seemed to happen more when exiting and when maybe the excitement of arriving at a park they took their eyes off of driving down the ramp and turned in the lip of the ramp and possible over the ramp.

I think that if you allow yourself time to drive straight through into the gondola opened doors, instead of turning into the opened gondola doors you will be fine.

Think of it like driving your mobility scooter into your resort room straight instead of turning into the resort room door.

I know some sidewalks in front of some of the resorts are not that wide and you have to turn to get in, but you could keep your mobility scooter as far as you could on the sidewalk away from the front door so that by the time you start to enter the doorway, your mobility scooter should be fairly straight.

I don't know if you have had to drive backward off of the monorail before, but just put your speed mode in slow and exit slowly or someone could stand in front of you and put their hands on your tiller and walk the mobility scooter back and off the monorail or gondola.


----------



## fabfemmeboy

gap2368 said:


> You can always taxi to the parks if they do not do then bus also I normily stay at the all stars the only time they share bus is in the off times and this is getting less   And I think they might have less room then POP so less people on the bus.  I find staying at sport the best so hour first if they do share bus but like I said it is getting less often
> 
> There will be two load area one on the front one in the back for handicap my guess is they will make people fold stroller to board. It really should be smother then you think




Have you watched people try to fold down their strollers? It's hardly a fast process with those giant things parents wield now! 

Also taking a cab to parks seems absurd to me - free transportation is one of the perks of staying on-property! One of the bigger perks, honestly.  As for All Stars, we've stayed there numerous times before and while peak times are pretty good about getting buses in and out to each resort, anything other than morning and evening rush has been pretty dismal for us, including (perhaps in particular) heading to dinner at Disney Springs.  Not during a crowded time of year, either, but just a mess.  Again, it just seems to me like this is a lot of money spent on transportation that won't make the door-to-door experience faster and will cause more problems than would be solved by spending a comparable amount of money on other options (like adding more buses/drivers).  We'll see.  It may turn out this is faster and fabulous and there's no problem loading at all.  But at this point I can't imagine the people who can't figure out how to board a bus quickly and efficiently will do better when the whole thing is moving and swings and you have to transfer at least once.


----------



## RaySharpton

I have two curious questions and I am too tired to start Googling the info.

I believe that the Disney buses arrive to the parks or resorts every 20-minutes.

That is barring opening, closing, accidents, whatever.

How many seats are there for each Disney bus?

How many people do you think can pack into the bus?

About how many Disney Skyliner Gondolas do you think would move through a station in 20-minutes.

If the Disney Skyliner only loaded four guests with each Gondola, how many people do you think a station could transport in 20-minutes.

Let's just say we are using the Pop Century Resort Skyliner Gondola Station is being used to go to Disney Hollywood Studios.

I can't remember, but I think that the guests have to get off at the Disney Caribbean Resort before continuing on to Disney Hollywood Studios.

If not that would be even better and faster.

So...

One Disney bus holds ??-seated guests?

One Disney bus holds approximately ??-seated and standing guests to maximum?

The Disney Skyliner Gondola Station sends ??-gondolas per 1-minute?

The Disney Skyliner Gondola Station sends ??-gondolas per 20-minutes?

I am just curious.


----------



## gap2368

RaySharpton said:


> I have two curious questions and I am too tired to start Googling the info.
> 
> I believe that the Disney buses arrive to the parks or resorts every 20-minutes.
> 
> That is barring opening, closing, accidents, whatever.
> 
> How many seats are there for each Disney bus?
> 
> How many people do you think can pack into the bus?
> 
> About how many Disney Skyliner Gondolas do you think would move through a station in 20-minutes.
> 
> If the Disney Skyliner only loaded four guests with each Gondola, how many people do you think a station could transport in 20-minutes.
> 
> Let's just say we are using the Pop Century Resort Skyliner Gondola Station is being used to go to Disney Hollywood Studios.
> 
> I can't remember, but I think that the guests have to get off at the Disney Caribbean Resort before continuing on to Disney Hollywood Studios.
> 
> If not that would be even better and faster.
> 
> So...
> 
> One Disney bus holds ??-seated guests?
> 
> One Disney bus holds approximately ??-seated and standing guests to maximum?
> 
> The Disney Skyliner Gondola Station sends ??-gondolas per 1-minute?
> 
> The Disney Skyliner Gondola Station sends ??-gondolas per 20-minutes?
> 
> I am just curious.


why use google when the main skyliner thread had your anser in the first post


3 busloads = roughly 180 people

The Gondola system will take that in about 5 minutes

A full bus is about 60-70 people

Capacity is rumored to be roughly 4000-5000 people per hour each way

That's the equivalent of 40 buses worth to Epcot each hour, and 40 buses worth to DHS

Testing shows a gondola leaving the station every 10 seconds

Over 300 gondola cabins will be in this system

in all, it will be faster to use the gondola


----------



## gap2368

fabfemmeboy said:


> Have you watched people try to fold down their strollers? It's hardly a fast process with those giant things parents wield now!
> 
> Also taking a cab to parks seems absurd to me - free transportation is one of the perks of staying on-property! One of the bigger perks, honestly.  As for All Stars, we've stayed there numerous times before and while peak times are pretty good about getting buses in and out to each resort, anything other than morning and evening rush has been pretty dismal for us, including (perhaps in particular) heading to dinner at Disney Springs.  Not during a crowded time of year, either, but just a mess.  Again, it just seems to me like this is a lot of money spent on transportation that won't make the door-to-door experience faster and will cause more problems than would be solved by spending a comparable amount of money on other options (like adding more buses/drivers).  We'll see.  It may turn out this is faster and fabulous and there's no problem loading at all.  But at this point I can't imagine the people who can't figure out how to board a bus quickly and efficiently will do better when the whole thing is moving and swings and you have to transfer at least once.


Yes I have seen people fold a stroller up before getting on the bus I would say 25% can fold there without stopping 70% takes a few seconds maybe 4 or 5 and the rest maybe 10 seconds   I do not see a problem with them holding the gondola down since they will be contusly loading and I can see there being a CM at the bottom of the ramp asking people to fold there stroller

last year I stayed at all star sports for  15+ night and most days I stayed there I took an afternoon break not once did I share a bus with another resort ( I went back around 2 and left for the paks around 6  the year before this I think there was 2 or 3 times we shared a bus 

I think this will be one of the best modes of transportation at Disney I think it will be fast and fun and I have a feeling they will be expanding it to other resorts ( maybe the all-stars) and parks


----------



## lanejudy

I believe strollers will NOT need to be folded to board the gondolas.  Whether they will use the alternate loading area with ECVs and wheelchairs remains to be seen.  In cities where this type of transportation is used, people push strollers on everyday.


----------



## gap2368

lanejudy said:


> I believe strollers will NOT need to be folded to board the gondolas.  Whether they will use the alternate loading area with ECVs and wheelchairs remains to be seen.  In cities where this type of transportation is used, people push strollers on everyday.


. I can see this too. I do not think they will use the handicap load area I think then it would back it way up ( I am guessing about 30% if not more would then need it and it would back the line up.  But as fair as leaving then field or unfolded I think it could go either way.


----------



## RaySharpton

BlogMickey shows some photos of the Disney Skyliner Gondola Evacuation on land Procedure Testing Begins at Walt Disney World.

http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/photo...rocedure-testing-begins-at-walt-disney-world/



> While visiting Disney’s Hollywood Studios this morning we noticed a lot of vehicles on the newly constructed pathway under the Disney Skyliner gondola cabins. As you can see below, a variety of vehicles were being used to access the static Disney Skyliner gondola cabins as evacuation procedure testing began this morning.




















> There was even support provided by the fire department.
























> As we were heading into Disney’s Hollywood Studios we spotted the largest lift up in the air as it reached a Disney Skyliner gondola cabin.



This is new info as of today.  They haven't shown anything yet about support over water.  I can't wait to see that.
It looks like their large lift over land is large enough for wheelchairs, mobility scooter, and strollers.



.


----------



## RaySharpton

gap2368 said:


> why use google when the main skyliner thread had your anser in the first post
> 
> 
> 3 busloads = roughly 180 people
> 
> The Gondola system will take that in about 5 minutes
> 
> A full bus is about 60-70 people
> 
> Capacity is rumored to be roughly 4000-5000 people per hour each way
> 
> That's the equivalent of 40 buses worth to Epcot each hour, and 40 buses worth to DHS
> 
> Testing shows a gondola leaving the station every 10 seconds
> 
> Over 300 gondola cabins will be in this system
> in all, it will be faster to use the gondola



Thank you, gap2368.

All I can say is...boy...am I getting old or what?  I'm sorry, I didn't even remember that I posted that.

So if a gondola leaves every 10 seconds, that means possibly 120 gondolas leaving Pop Century in 20-minutes.

If they average 4-guests per gondola that means about 480-guests in about 20-minutes.

Or if they average 6-guests per gondola that means about 720-guests in about 20-minutes.

Or if they average 8-guests per gondola that means about 960-guests in about 20-minutes.

If a full bus is about 60-70 guests or 2-buses is about 120-140 guests every 20-minutes, then I think that Walt Disney World made a good decision to add the Skyliner Gondola System as an added transportation to ease road traffic.

I still don't know, unless I forgot if the Pop Century gondola can continue to DHS from the Caribbean Beach gondola station without getting off the gondola and getting on another gondola to continue on to DHS.


----------



## gap2368

RaySharpton said:


> Thank you, gap2368.
> 
> All I can say is...boy...am I getting old or what?  I'm sorry, I didn't even remember that I posted that.
> 
> So if a gondola leaves every 10 seconds, that means possibly 120 gondolas leaving Pop Century in 20-minutes.
> 
> If they average 4-guests per gondola that means about 480-guests in about 20-minutes.
> 
> Or if they average 6-guests per gondola that means about 720-guests in about 20-minutes.
> 
> Or if they average 8-guests per gondola that means about 960-guests in about 20-minutes.
> 
> If a full bus is about 60-70 people or 2-buses in about 20-minutes is 120-140 guests every 20-minutes, then I think that Walt Disney World made a good decision to add the Skyliner Gondola System as an added transportation to ease road traffic.
> 
> I still don't know, unless I forgot if the Pop Century gondola can continue to DHS from the Caribbean Beach gondola station without getting off the gondola and getting on another gondola to continue on to DHS.


You have to get off the gondola at the other resort and then get back on


----------



## Kaytie

Yeah, what @gap2368 said. All gondola riders not ending at CBR are going to need to transfer there.


----------



## RaySharpton

gap2368 said:


> You have to get off the gondola at the other resort and then get back on





Kaytie said:


> Yeah, what @gap2368 said. All gondola riders not ending at CBR are going to need to transfer there.



Thank you, gap2368 & Kaytie.

I guess that will add some more time getting off and back on the gondola to get from Pop to DHS, but not much time.


----------



## cobright

joelkfla said:


> When loading of the cabin on the secondary loop is complete, it would advance 90 degrees and pause just short of the main loop, waiting for an opening to enter the main loop. It will move thru the main boarding area with its doors closed. At the same time, another cabin would take its place to be ready for the next wheelchair to load.


This means there may be longer waits for handicap riders as even when loaded and ready to go the gondola must wait for an open spot on the cable. They can't just sneak one of these things in wherever they like.



RaySharpton said:


> So if a gondola leaves every 10 seconds, that means possibly 120 gondolas leaving Pop Century in 20-minutes.


I'm dubious of this number. A few observations I have seen put the number at 20 seconds or more between gondolas.


----------



## cmwade77

RaySharpton said:


> Thank you, gap2368.
> 
> All I can say is...boy...am I getting old or what?  I'm sorry, I didn't even remember that I posted that.
> 
> So if a gondola leaves every 10 seconds, that means possibly 120 gondolas leaving Pop Century in 20-minutes.
> 
> If they average 4-guests per gondola that means about 480-guests in about 20-minutes.
> 
> Or if they average 6-guests per gondola that means about 720-guests in about 20-minutes.
> 
> Or if they average 8-guests per gondola that means about 960-guests in about 20-minutes.
> 
> If a full bus is about 60-70 guests or 2-buses is about 120-140 guests every 20-minutes, then I think that Walt Disney World made a good decision to add the Skyliner Gondola System as an added transportation to ease road traffic.
> 
> I still don't know, unless I forgot if the Pop Century gondola can continue to DHS from the Caribbean Beach gondola station without getting off the gondola and getting on another gondola to continue on to DHS.


120 actually seems low for a modern system to me, I would peg it at about 500 per hour, so about 166 every 20 minutes, which bumps it up to 664 guests every 20 minutes.

Either way, the gondola system makes sense and something that no one really mentions, is even if it takes the same amount of time, people are constantly moving in line rather than standing there waiting for the next bus and this should reduce tempers.

What doesn't make sense is Disney not having bought the AC package (which is available for this system) for dealing with Florida heat. As one YouTube video stated, I am sure the temperature will be fine/acceptable; however, this is Disney, the goal should never be fine/acceptable, it should be going deluxe and making the ride as comfortable as possible.


----------



## cmwade77

cobright said:


> This means there may be longer waits for handicap riders as even when loaded and ready to go the gondola must wait for an open spot on the cable. They can't just sneak one of these things in wherever they like.
> 
> 
> I'm dubious of this number. A few observations I have seen put the number at 20 seconds or more between gondolas.


Actually, I was thinking his number was a little low, modern gondola systems don't have much time between gondolas at all now.

As for sneaking one in, yes it will take a short amount of time, but not that long. Basically what will happen is the Gondola coming into the station will be held for a short amount of time while the ADA one is added in. In fact you might find that the next Gondola coming in gets pulled off to be the next ADA Gondola while the ADA Gondola that was just loaded takes its place. Sounds complicated when written out, but it isn't, basically it is just trading Gondola for Gondola, Space Mountain at Disneyland uses a similar approach for their ADA vehicle to be pulled off to the side.


----------



## lanejudy

RaySharpton said:


> All I can say is...boy...am I getting old or what? I'm sorry, I didn't even remember that I posted that.



Nah, you’re fine!  I think gap’s info came from the first post of the main Skyliner thread on the Rumors & News Forum:  https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...n-system-read-post-1-updated-4-23-19.3578988/


----------



## RaySharpton

lanejudy said:


> Nah, you’re fine!  I think gap’s info came from the first post of the main Skyliner thread on the Rumors & News Forum:  https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...n-system-read-post-1-updated-4-23-19.3578988/



Wow...thanks lanejudy.  I like that thread.  Thank you for the link.


----------



## gap2368

lanejudy said:


> Nah, you’re fine!  I think gap’s info came from the first post of the main Skyliner thread on the Rumors & News Forum:  https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...n-system-read-post-1-updated-4-23-19.3578988/


Yes this is where I got it from


----------



## RaySharpton

I'm going to be at Disney's Pop Century Resort next week.

If I could find someone at Disney during my stay that is knowledgeable about the Disney Skyliner Gondola system, what would you like me to ask that person?


----------



## joelkfla

cobright said:


> This means there may be longer waits for handicap riders as even when loaded and ready to go the gondola must wait for an open spot on the cable. They can't just sneak one of these things in wherever they like.


It's not a matter of waiting for a hole; a cabin is pulled into the 2nd loop to make room for the loaded cabin.

The issue is ensuring that there is enough time to unload a cabin and advance it before the next cabin with a chair arrives.  So they have to space out cabins that will be coming into the loop, which means there is some minimum time between dispatches of cabins with chairs.  There's just no way around that.

What they might do is have a specific number, for example every 9th cabin, come into the loop whether it's needed for a chair or not.  If there are no chairs in the queue, the cabin could leave the loop with its doors open and be available for boarding in the main boarding area. But a cabin would always be available at some predetermined interval.


----------



## cmwade77

joelkfla said:


> It's not a matter of waiting for a hole; a cabin is pulled into the 2nd loop to make room for the loaded cabin.
> 
> The issue is ensuring that there is enough time to unload a cabin and advance it before the next cabin with a chair arrives.  So they have to space out cabins that will be coming into the loop, which means there is some minimum time between dispatches of cabins with chairs.  There's just no way around that.
> 
> What they might do is have a specific number, for example every 9th cabin, come into the loop whether it's needed for a chair or not.  If there are no chairs in the queue, the cabin could leave the loop with its doors open and be available for boarding in the main boarding area. But a cabin would always be available at some predetermined interval.


It depends on how the system is designed, I have seen systems where they litterally pull a cabin off and out the loaded one in its place, no need to space anything out further than normal.


----------



## mamabunny

RaySharpton said:


> I guess for newbies, there might always be some issues entering a smaller space.i
> Well, I must admit I sometimes have trouble too when I am really tired after a long day or I am so excited that I forget to pay attention when exiting the bus ramp.
> 
> And the Disney Skyliner Gondola open doors are about the same width of the ramp.  The A.D.A. usually requires the width of 32-inch ramps, I believe.  Someone could correct me if I am mistaken.
> 
> On the bus and monorail, mobility scooter drivers had to learn to drive straight up the ramp instead of turning into the raised side lip of the ramp.  This seemed to happen more when exiting and when maybe the excitement of arriving at a park they took their eyes off of driving down the ramp and turned in the lip of the ramp and possible over the ramp.
> 
> I think that if you allow yourself time to drive straight through into the gondola opened doors, instead of turning into the opened gondola doors you will be fine.
> 
> Think of it like driving your mobility scooter into your resort room straight instead of turning into the resort room door.
> 
> I know some sidewalks in front of some of the resorts are not that wide and you have to turn to get in, but you could keep your mobility scooter as far as you could on the sidewalk away from the front door so that by the time you start to enter the doorway, your mobility scooter should be fairly straight.
> 
> I don't know if you have had to drive backward off of the monorail before, but just put your speed mode in slow and exit slowly or someone could stand in front of you and put their hands on your tiller and walk the mobility scooter back and off the monorail or gondola.




*If* I ever ride the gondolas, I will most likely dismount from my personal mobility device, walk in, and then have my daughter push it in _*backwards*_.  Then I can sit down on it, and ride it straight out the door at our destination.

Based on the pictures we have seen, I think a lot of people will be better served by backing in when loading; to me it seems like it would feel safer - you wouldn't have to worry about anything except going backwards in a straight line at a slow speed; not unlike "bumper bowling", you can't really go too far astray.  The hardest part would most likely be lining up the device to back in, and there should be at least a CM to help with that.

Backing out at the end of the ride just feels more stressful to me - you are backing onto a platform where you may have very little space (realistically, there may be another group waiting to board that constrains your space) and people can be moving behind you while you are backing up.  I'm an experienced "daily driver" and until we see how it's all set up and works (not in theory, not based on any other installation in the world but the one at WDW) I'm going to advocate for backing in from the start.


----------



## mamabunny

RaySharpton said:


> I'm going to be at Disney's Pop Century Resort next week.
> 
> If I could find someone at Disney during my stay that is knowledgeable about the Disney Skyliner Gondola system, what would you like me to ask that person?



My only question is this:  How will CMs "flag" a gondola that requires the HA loop handling when coming *into* a station?   Based on what I have seen, it will have to be at that moment when the doors open, and the operators looks into each cabin?  What happens if the operator "misses" your cabin?  Do you then have to ride the entire loop again?


----------



## cmwade77

mamabunny said:


> My only question is this:  How will CMs "flag" a gondola that requires the HA loop handling when coming *into* a station?   Based on what I have seen, it will have to be at that moment when the doors open, and the operators looks into each cabin?  What happens if the operator "misses" your cabin?  Do you then have to ride the entire loop again?


They could out a literal flag on it, they could mark it electronically, it could be certain gondola numbers always go to the HC area and in a punch they can temporarily halt the gondolas to allow you to disembark from the normal location since it looks like even the standard exits don't appear to have any stairs. They could use long range RFID as well.

So, I doubt you would have to ride the loop again.


----------



## mamabunny

cmwade77 said:


> They could out a literal flag on it, they could mark it electronically, it could be certain gondola numbers always go to the HC area and in a punch they can temporarily halt the gondolas to allow you to disembark from the normal location since it looks like even the standard exits don't appear to have any stairs. They could use long range RFID as well.
> 
> So, I doubt you would have to ride the loop again.



With all due respect, I don't see them stopping the entire line, given that they have built the HA loops into each station expressly for that purpose.  It would literally suck all the efficiency out of the system as soon as they started doing that.  

Knowing Disney, I feel fairly confident that this was "sorted" a long time ago - and that it will probably be a fairly straightforward system of some sort (ie visual confirmation by an operator or a flag in the operating system that lets the next station know that gondola #xyz was last loaded at the HA loop and so needs to be routed there for the next station). My curiosity is more academic than anything; aside from a ride during the cooler months to be able to say that I did it, I likely won't ride it on a regular basis, if for no other reason than I don't typically stay at the hotels that will be served by it.


----------



## cmwade77

mamabunny said:


> With all due respect, I don't see them stopping the entire line, given that they have built the HA loops into each station expressly for that purpose.  It would literally suck all the efficiency out of the system as soon as they started doing that.
> 
> Knowing Disney, I feel fairly confident that this was "sorted" a long time ago - and that it will probably be a fairly straightforward system of some sort (ie visual confirmation by an operator or a flag in the operating system that lets the next station know that gondola #xyz was last loaded at the HA loop and so needs to be routed there for the next station). My curiosity is more academic than anything; aside from a ride during the cooler months to be able to say that I did it, I likely won't ride it on a regular basis, if for no other reason than I don't typically stay at the hotels that will be served by it.


I didnt say they would do it frequently, just in a punch if the missed pulling a vehicle off the line rather than making the person ride the entire loop a second time, this would quite literally be maybe a once a week or month occurrence if they do things right.


----------



## RaySharpton

mamabunny said:


> *If* I ever ride the gondolas, I will most likely dismount from my personal mobility device, walk in, and then have my daughter push it in _*backwards*_.  Then I can sit down on it, and ride it straight out the door at our destination.
> 
> Based on the pictures we have seen, I think a lot of people will be better served by backing in when loading; to me it seems like it would feel safer - you wouldn't have to worry about anything except going backwards in a straight line at a slow speed; not unlike "bumper bowling", you can't really go too far astray.  The hardest part would most likely be lining up the device to back in, and there should be at least a CM to help with that.
> 
> Backing out at the end of the ride just feels more stressful to me - you are backing onto a platform where you may have very little space (realistically, there may be another group waiting to board that constrains your space) and people can be moving behind you while you are backing up.  I'm an experienced "daily driver" and until we see how it's all set up and works (not in theory, not based on any other installation in the world but the one at WDW) I'm going to advocate for backing in from the start.



Hi, mamabunny.

I have been thinking about the same thing after researching on Google and seeing videos of a manual wheelchair turning around by himself in a similarly built gondola.  I don't remember, but I think that both benches were folded up and it only showed him with no other guests or family members in the gondola.

Depending on if the Disney Skyliner Gondola is still moving or completely stopped, I might either drive straight in and back off when I exit.

Or I might back in entering so that I can drive straight off when I exit.

As a solo guest, I have always seemed to be self-conscious making sure that I won't delay any other guests.  I can't help it, I guess it is from years of being yelled at by tired, angry guests.

I don't know.

I know what you mean.

I am still very nervous when I have to back off the monorail ramp in certain instances at certain monorail stations.

I try to look back at the 2-inch raised lip of the ramp and then I try to keep parallel all the way down.

It makes it difficult to also look out for guest walking or running directly behind me.

But as you said, the Disney cast members have been pretty good had helped with that.

In December 2019, I plan on using it a lot until I get bored with it since I'll be staying at the Pop and BWV.

I'll probably want to see both views whether driving forward and backward, but ultimately, I'll probably want to always back on when entering the gondola so that I can drive straight out when I exit.

That is what I do on the monorail if I can remember at the time which way the exit will be facing when I exit at the monorail station.


.


----------



## joelkfla

mamabunny said:


> My only question is this:  How will CMs "flag" a gondola that requires the HA loop handling when coming *into* a station?   Based on what I have seen, it will have to be at that moment when the doors open, and the operators looks into each cabin?  What happens if the operator "misses" your cabin?  Do you then have to ride the entire loop again?


It's likely that the cabin doors will not open until it is in the unload position in the 2nd loop.

One possibility is that every 9th cabin goes into the 2nd loop.  The same cabins would go into the loop every time.  There would be no need to track whether a cabin has a wheelchair, because every cabin that could possibly contain a chair would go into the loop on every trip.

Another possibility is that the cm loading the chair simply pushes a button to tell the computer that the cabin has to go into the loop at the other end.

In either case, I think the computer will recognize that a cabin has to go into the loop without cm intervention, and automatically switch it into the loop, or slow or stop the system if there is no room in the loop.  It may keep track of each cabin throughout the entire line, or it may identify arriving cabins by RFID or by a barcode.  With modern technology, there's really no need to rely on cast visually identifying an arriving cabin.


----------



## mamabunny

RaySharpton said:


> Hi, mamabunny.
> 
> I have been thinking about the same thing after researching on Google and seeing videos of a manual wheelchair turning around by himself in a similarly built gondola.  I don't remember, but I think that both benches were folded up and it only showed him with no other guests or family members in the gondola.
> 
> Depending on if the Disney Skyliner Gondola is still moving or completely stopped, I might either drive straight in and back off when I exit.
> 
> Or I might back in entering so that I can drive straight off when I exit.
> 
> As a solo guest, I have always seemed to be self-conscious making sure that I won't delay any other guests.  I can't help it, I guess it is from years of being yelled at by tired, angry guests.
> 
> I don't know.
> 
> I know what you mean.
> 
> I am still very nervous when I have to back off the monorail ramp in certain instances at certain monorail stations.
> 
> I try to look back at the 2-inch raised lip of the ramp and then I try to keep parallel all the way down.
> 
> It makes it difficult to also look out for guest walking or running directly behind me.
> 
> But as you said, the Disney cast members have been pretty good had helped with that.
> 
> In December 2019, I plan on using it a lot until I get bored with it since I'll be staying at the Pop and BWV.
> 
> I'll probably want to see both views whether driving forward and backward, but ultimately, I'll probably want to always back on when entering the gondola so that I can drive straight out when I exit.
> 
> That is what I do on the monorail if I can remember at the time which way the exit will be facing when I exit at the monorail station.
> 
> 
> .



Obviously we won't know until it's up and running, but right now I'm guessing that the benches won't be folded up except maybe to load personal mobility devices.  It would certainly make things much easier and faster if you could drive into an empty gondola with the benches folded up on both sides, and then turn around before the benches were lowered again!

If they really are not going to make the HA loop riders share gondolas, then you will be King of your own gondola when you ride!  (see: Tim Tracker's "King of the bus" moments when he rides buses to/from Disney Springs in the middle of the day LOL).  

All hail King Ray!


----------



## cobright

cobright said:


> I'm dubious of this number. A few observations I have seen put the number at 20 seconds or more between gondolas.


I will stand probably corrected on this. I found video of the gondola system in La Paz, Bolivia, same company and same or nearly same gondolas. The cars are moving with 10 seconds between them. It seems likely the one at Disney will run the same.


----------



## SueM in MN

SueM in MN said:


> View attachment 394103 View attachment 394104 View attachment 394105 View attachment 394106 These are the dimensions from the Doppelmayr website video of the model cabin that Disney is using. The video shows the measurements in light grey and I screenshotted to get pictures showing the measurements
> There is a clear  door opening of 32.25 inches (ADA is 32 inches)
> The inside fits a standard pallet, which is 800 mm wide with the seats down - the picture shows space on each side of the pallet graphic - so the space is larger. I think they were just using a pallet as a size people could picture/relate to.
> 
> The width of the cabin is 6.33 feet and then it says +50 mm. It’s not clear exactly how wide the floor area is. 5 feet is considered turning space for a wheelchair. Most can turn in a shorter space; within their length, so my daughter’s can turn around in a space about 4 feet long. With the benches folded up temporarily, many wheelchairs and ECVs should be able to turn around.
> Some ECVs will be too wide to fit (can be up to 36 inches wide and the doorway is just a tad larger than 32 inches.
> Largest length is 52 inches, which would leave about 4 feet on each for seating when the seats are folded back down and the mobility device is all the way to the back wall.
> 
> 
> View attachment 394114


You can click the picture attachments to open them - I posted the sizes from the company’s video earlier in the thread. The manufacturer lists a clear door opening size of 820 mm or 32.28 inches wide.



lanejudy said:


> I believe strollers will NOT need to be folded to board the gondolas.  Whether they will use the alternate loading area with ECVs and wheelchairs remains to be seen.  In cities where this type of transportation is used, people push strollers on everyday.


Strollers are folded on buses because federal law requires it.
Some of the REALLY LARGE strollers are routed to the accessible monorail cars, but the others are not. Most of the time strollers are not folded on monorails or boats (may be asked to fold when it’s really busy).
My guess is that strollers would just be routed to the regular loading area and not need to be folded.


joelkfla said:


> It's not a matter of waiting for a hole; a cabin is pulled into the 2nd loop to make room for the loaded cabin.
> 
> The issue is ensuring that there is enough time to unload a cabin and advance it before the next cabin with a chair arrives.  So they have to space out cabins that will be coming into the loop, which means there is some minimum time between dispatches of cabins with chairs.  There's just no way around that.
> 
> What they might do is have a specific number, for example every 9th cabin, come into the loop whether it's needed for a chair or not.  If there are no chairs in the queue, the cabin could leave the loop with its doors open and be available for boarding in the main boarding area. But a cabin would always be available at some predetermined interval.


That makes sense. I will be really interested in how it works out.


----------



## seashoreCM

Cabins for both lanes disengage from the cable when approaching the platforms and  are re-spaced on the cable (I expect using computerized control) when they leave the station. One picture in a preceding reply showed a series of rubber rollers along the overhead rail to move the cabin along the platform.

For the most part computerized control will also suffice for unloading and loading cabins in the non-handicapped lane. Both lanes would have the capability of speed override by a CM in case someone takes too long, and at least a few additional cabins could stop and queue up in a  lane before a backup might spill out of the station entrance and force a cable emergency stop. Given several intervening cabins between cabins carrying handicapped guests I expect that an occasional three minute cabin stop in the handicapped lane will not necessitate a cable emergency stop. Additional recovery from loading/unloading delays could be accomplished by having a cabin that took an unusually  long time to unload (and maybe also the cabin stopped and delayed behind it) go out empty rather than take another possibly long time to reload.

Whether or not Disney chose this option, it is certainly possible for cabins to stop automatically and precisely where lines were painted on the platform for someone to position a wheelchair or scooter for backing in.

I would expect that when the system shuts down for the night, most of the cabins will be left hanging on the cable rather than being disengaged and stuffed behind the Caribbean Beach station.

A reasonably foolproof and failsafe system for preventing a rider needing the handicapped lane to disembark from going into the fast lane would be a trip lever on the cabin overhead carriage, set as the cabin departs a station.. A sensor at the destination station entrance would route cabins into the appropriate lanes.


----------



## RaySharpton

> *bioreconstruct*‏ @bioreconstruct 23h23 hours ago
> Turn station in Disney Skyliner Epcot-Riviera line seems complete. Construction fence still up along Boardwalk parking, this staging area almost empty.


----------



## Weedy

All the wraps are off!!!


----------



## RaySharpton

Weedy said:


> All the wraps are off!!!



Hi, Weedy.  Two days ago, I thought I recognized him sitting on a bench at DHS across from The DHS Skyliner Gondola station.   I introduced myself and we talked. 

I told him that I have been trying to get photos of the second row and that I haven't really gotten any good photos because of the high fences and the white wall at Pop Century Resort.

He said he would take some photos or video and I see it in his video.  I took similar photos, not video.  He has a fancy set up for filming.

That Tuesday they had two gondolas with the wraps off and the rest still had wraps.

It was cool to get to talk to him and he was very aware of the second row that I was talking about.






This is the best photo that I could get of the second row on the left and gondolas on the first or main row on the right from Disney Hollywood Studios Skyliner Gondola station.  I had to put my camera over my head and shoot blindly.





























































I just got back today and it appears that they took all of the coverings off of all of the gondolas today.  I missed it by two days.

No castmembers would answer any of my questions and security kept keeping me from taking photos as I was trying to peek between the door that construction crew uses.






This is me looking up the tall wall on around the Pop Century Resort Skyliner Gondola Station.   It is about 10-feet tall.






That's one of the doors that was unlocked, but I couldn't really see anything when the construction crew walked in and out.  It is a combination lock door.  And security must have been watching me since they came out to talk to me.  Everyone says that I will just have to wait until it opens whenever I asked questions.





















On the Pop side in the smoking area, this is a close up with the white wall blocking the second row.
















Another close up a little to the right away from the bridge and toward the lake.


----------



## Weedy

I went today to see the unwrapped Gondolas. They are beautiful.
I got some video of the second line. I’ll  try and post it. I’ve never posted video. Any helpful hints?


----------



## RaySharpton

Very cool, Weedy.  You look great.



Weedy said:


> I went today to see the unwrapped Gondolas. They are beautiful.
> I got some video of the second line. I’ll try and post it. I’ve never posted a video. Any helpful hints?
> View attachment 399726



I have only copy and pasted other folks videos from u-tube.  I haven't taken videos before.


----------



## Weedy

Ray here it is. This is at Hollywood Studios. There are two cabins waiting in the “second line”. Watch as the third cabin comes into the second line the first car goes back onto the main line


----------



## Weedy

Here’s two of the unwrapped cabins


----------



## RaySharpton

From BlogMickey


----------



## RaySharpton




----------



## RaySharpton

> *Disney Characters Fill the Skies with Unwrapping of 55 Disney Skyliner Gondolas at Walt Disney World Resort*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Thomas Smith, Editorial Content Director, Disney Parks
> 
> Did you see?  Earlier today, we unwrapped 55 stunning Disney-themed gondolas for special test runs in another exciting step forward for our Disney Skyliner system that’ll transport guests at Walt Disney World Resort later this fall.





> The unwrapped cabins, some of which feature stunning graphics based on Disney films, attractions, and characters, are now making test runs back-and-forth between Disney’s Caribbean Beach Resort and Disney’s Hollywood Studios.  And yes,_ we have a first look for you!_





> The latest test-runs of the unwrapped Disney Skyliner gondolas are a significant milestone for the overall testing process of the state-of-the-art transportation system.  Walt Disney Imagineering began testing the gondolas at the Resort just months ago.





> When fall arrives, guests of Disney Skyliner Resorts – Disney’s Riviera Resort, Disney’s Caribbean Beach Resort, Disney’s Pop Century Resort and Disney’s Art of Animation Resort – will be able to enjoy the benefit of being whisked between Epcot, Disney’s Hollywood Studios.  Guests will ride alongside favorites such as Mickey Mouse, Minnie Mouse, Lilo & Stitch, and the Hitchhiking Ghosts from the Haunted Mansion.


----------



## Weedy

Another video


----------



## RaySharpton

Cool!  Thank you, Weedy.



Weedy said:


> Another video


----------



## ttintagel

The character cabins are adorable! I was secretly hoping one of the orange ones would have the Orange Bird and/or one purple one might have my beloved Figment, since they're specifically park-based characters, but I knew it wasn't very likely. Still very happy with how they turned out!


----------



## RaySharpton

https://www.wesh.com/article/images...ndolas-revealed-as-testing-continues/27433899



> Walt Disney World has unwrapped and begun testing its new gondola transportation system.
> 
> Chopper 2 was overhead, getting a first look at some of the unwrapped gondolas that will take guests to different theme parks and resorts.
> 
> The gondolas had images featuring characters from Mickey to Tigger and even a scene depicted in the Haunted Mansion.
> 
> The gondola system, named Skyliner, will connect Hollywood Studios and Epcot to Disney's Art of Animation Resort, Disney's Pop Century Resort, Disney's Caribbean Beach Resort and a proposed vacation club property called Disney's Riviera Resort.



WESH-TV showing a new video from the air of the Disney Skyliner Gondolas without the coverings at DHS and over the roads of Walt Disney World.


----------



## kaytieeldr

@Weedy and @RaySharpton - thank you!


----------



## RaySharpton

MouseSteps.com video of all the gondolas.


----------



## RaySharpton

Passport to the Parks just posted a video of the heavy rain and strong winds at the EPCOT International Gateway Skyliner Gondola Station.  The gondolas were not moving. I like his videos and know that this particular one isn't very informative.  It is just about the rain and nothing much else.  Not a big deal if you ask me.  I have been at the Magic Kingdom with those sideways rain and wind and this looks pretty tame if guests are worried about the gondolas.  If you advance to a little after one minute you can see the heavy winds slightly moving the gondolas.


----------



## cmwade77

I am more worries about how hot those Gondolas will get during the summer when severe weather causes them to stop with no AC.


----------



## RaySharpton

The Disney Skyliner Gondola entrance is 820mm or 32.2-inches wide and the interior length is 1840mm or 72.4" long. Disney limits for a wheelchair or ECV is 30" by 48".  And the seats do fold up if needed.  Plenty of room for any size wheelchair or ECV that meets the Disney requirements for buses, etc.  I can't wait to use them.  I am not worried about the heat at all.


----------



## gap2368

cmwade77 said:


> I am more worries about how hot those Gondolas will get during the summer when severe weather causes them to stop with no AC.


If you are concerned then do not ride them. Simple as that


----------



## Hoodie

cmwade77 said:


> I am more worries about how hot those Gondolas will get during the summer when severe weather causes them to stop with no AC.


They will likely be emptied.  Like other outdoor attractions, CMs will stop loading and just wait for them to empty before stopping.  Time between each station is only 5 minutes, so they only really need a 5-10 minute alert to an incoming storm before stopping.


----------



## cmwade77

Hoodie said:


> They will likely be emptied.  Like other outdoor attractions, CMs will stop loading and just wait for them to empty before stopping.  Time between each station is only 5 minutes, so they only really need a 5-10 minute alert to an incoming storm before stopping.


What happens during a catastrophic failure like what happened at Sea World San Diego where it takes 5+ hours to get everyone off? This WILL happen at some point in time.


----------



## gap2368

cmwade77 said:


> What happens during a catastrophic failure like what happened at Sea World San Diego where it takes 5+ hours to get everyone off? This WILL happen at some point in time.


Disney is  prepared taking 5 hours will not happen. An hour if everything in the world goes wrong maybe but not 5

Like I said you have a chose to ride it or not since you are so concerned I would go with not riding it and taking another mode of transportation


----------



## gap2368

Testing the vents on them. https://wdwnt.com/2019/05/photos-di...tem-for-high-temps-on-hollywood-studios-line/


----------



## Groot

I’m more interested in how are they supposed to get someone in a mobility device off.


----------



## RaySharpton

cmwade77 said:


> I am more worries about how hot those Gondolas will get during the summer when severe weather causes them to stop with no AC.



Hi, cmwade77.  I have seen a lot of other posters say the same thing.  Just my opinion, I am okay with it.



Groot said:


> I’m more interested in how are they supposed to get someone in a mobility device off.



You might have missed those photos in this thread showing the Disney staff and Fire Department practicing emergency procedures showing them with there large machines capable of evacuating guests and a surface platform much larger than any mobility scooter.































This last photo looks like it could hold all guests onboard the one gondola with a wheelchair, mobility scooter or strollers plus all six of the men in the photo above. 

I haven't seen photos about any rescue over the water like at Pop Century lake and Epcot lake, but I will keep an eye out in the future and post those when available.

I know every person has their own concerns for their own reasons and I am certainly not discounting those concerns or anyone's feelings posting on the forums.  They are all real concerns for that individual.

I have a fear of falling because of imbalance when using my cane.  I travel solo and I have no family, and it is just my personal feeling of not liking to depend on strangers to help me if I fall down and I can't get up by myself.  I have been helped many times before by many kind strangers.  But I just don't like to put myself in that situation and it is one of fears and concerns.

Guests have their own right to communicate their own concerns on these forums as I am sure all of us can agree.

I hope that my printed words do not indicate that I am commenting on anyone else's personal concerns or that I am commenting on anyone else's personal feelings.

Typed words cannot replace a face to face conversation with facial expressions and tone of voice.


----------



## mamabunny

Those emergency evacuation platforms are an E-ticket ride for sure! Personally, I will be quite interested to see what the plan will be if there is an over-water rescue required.  

Like @cmwade77 I have real concerns about the heat of summer; where we live (eastern Oklahoma) we often have high humidity and high temperatures in the summertime, very similar to WDW.  From about 10:30 am to about 6:30 pm, it's miserable in an open un-airconditioned vehicle until you reach at least 35 to 40 MPH, I don't care if every window is open, or if it's a convertible.  

When we dismiss someone's (very real) fears or concerns out of hand (by saying "Just don't do X", for example) we send a message that that member of our group doesn't matter, and we all know that's not the case.

An example (for me) is that I can't get into or out of the majority of the boat rides at WDW.  My mobility issues won't allow it, and so as a result, I can't ride Pirates at MK, or Frozen at Epcot, or NRJ at Pandora.  Telling me to just "get over it" or to "just do something else" doesn't address the issue.  It just tries to shut me up.  I can't sit down, or stand from a sitting position in those boats; it just doesn't work with my mobility issues.  I would *love* to ride those rides, but I can't, and there is no (official) alternative for me to be able to even experience, short of watching someone's POV YouTube video, and saying "Oh, I see why you love it so much" to my family.

I don't speak for @cmwade77, but for me, the reason that I have very real concerns about the temperature and air quality in a gondola cabin is because I don't tolerate heat at all any more; something I have learned the hard way very recently.  So, no - until someone I know and trust can ride and tell me personally about their experience, I just won't ride the gondolas.  But in the interim, at times, it feels like being punished for not being able to.  

We need to all extend the same compassion to each other *here* that we want to experience from others, both here and in the Parks.


----------



## RaySharpton

Your words are always what I want to try and say.


----------



## gap2368

mamabunny said:


> Those emergency evacuation platforms are an E-ticket ride for sure! Personally, I will be quite interested to see what the plan will be if there is an over-water rescue required.
> 
> Like @cmwade77 I have real concerns about the heat of summer; where we live (eastern Oklahoma) we often have high humidity and high temperatures in the summertime, very similar to WDW.  From about 10:30 am to about 6:30 pm, it's miserable in an open un-airconditioned vehicle until you reach at least 35 to 40 MPH, I don't care if every window is open, or if it's a convertible.
> 
> When we dismiss someone's (very real) fears or concerns out of hand (by saying "Just don't do X", for example) we send a message that that member of our group doesn't matter, and we all know that's not the case.
> 
> An example (for me) is that I can't get into or out of the majority of the boat rides at WDW.  My mobility issues won't allow it, and so as a result, I can't ride Pirates at MK, or Frozen at Epcot, or NRJ at Pandora.  Telling me to just "get over it" or to "just do something else" doesn't address the issue.  It just tries to shut me up.  I can't sit down, or stand from a sitting position in those boats; it just doesn't work with my mobility issues.  I would *love* to ride those rides, but I can't, and there is no (official) alternative for me to be able to even experience, short of watching someone's POV YouTube video, and saying "Oh, I see why you love it so much" to my family.
> 
> I don't speak for @cmwade77, but for me, the reason that I have very real concerns about the temperature and air quality in a gondola cabin is because I don't tolerate heat at all any more; something I have learned the hard way very recently.  So, no - until someone I know and trust can ride and tell me personally about their experience, I just won't ride the gondolas.  But in the interim, at times, it feels like being punished for not being able to.
> 
> We need to all extend the same compassion to each other *here* that we want to experience from others, both here and in the Parks.


I guess for me when I can’t do something I just do not complain about it. There is a lot I will never be able to do. And I just move on with my life. The PP had said a number of time they are concerned about the heat and a number of time someone has said that it will not be as bad. These will be different then a vehicle that has to stop move often ( to let people on for red light and so on. When those slow down they are under cover not out in the open and beside the wheelchair ECV ( that might stop for a minute ) they really do not stop so the passive cooling works better.   Will it be like being in an AC room no will it be like standing in the shade with a breeze yes.  They normily do not break down and saying tht becuse one system did and it took 5 hour to get people off so this is going to happen at Disney I feel is just not right. We have no idea if that system thought about oh what happens if this breaks and Hs to come up with a plan on the fly ( witch we have seen Disney doing. Evacuation testing they have even built a board for water rescues ) I just can not see it taking 5 hours   I am more concerned about the old run down  monorails going down because the AC ( if you can call it AC any more) stops working then you have to clear the line of other ones get out the thing that pullls it back and those have the smallest window that barely open.  


Yes I get your point the first few times but at some time you have to take responsibility for your self and say ok this is not going to work for me what are my other options.


----------



## Weedy

More video of the EPCOT line and a Snow White Cabin


----------



## Weedy

Interesting Q&A  with the Gondola Project in Rio de Janeiro. Doppelmayr built both 

http://gondolaproject.com/faqs/


----------



## Weedy

In case you haven’t guessed it I’m a bit obsessed with the Skyliner.
I found this video from a Gondola system in Germany it seems to be busy like Disney with strollers and wheelchairs. This was a temporary system and no longer in service

Just for fun to see the loading 
Although Disney’s is supposed to have a second loop for loading wheelchairs/ECV’s


----------



## gap2368

Safety on the gondola

So the good news the highest they will be is 60 feet Disney has spent 1.4 Million on equipment and a truck that can go up to 116 feet another truck for 840,000 that can go 173 feet and a barge for water rescues and as of today they have  2,500 hours of training on the new equipment ( now this is not just for the gondola but also the rides at Disney) but still they do have training on how to use it,

now the not so good news

they need more firefighter they are stretched thin and with new lands new hotel opening soon   not sure how long it would take to hire more people how long training would take ( I think it really depends on what training they already have too)   it did say they  made a budget  for 40 new people but only two have been hired and they were administration.  they do have an agreement with orange county for help when need be so I think this is also good but it does sound like more people is what is needed and soon.


Here is the article.   https://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/tourism/os-bz-disney-firefighters-reedy-creek-20190517-wuin256jerdohkngcufsdsltnu-story


----------



## gap2368

And now there is a sign. Oh how exciting


----------



## Simba's Mom

I'm just curious, will those of us with ECVs be asked to transfer to seats, like on buses?  Or will we stay on the ECV, like on monorails?  And are there tie downs for the ECVs or are they freewheeling, able to roll around on the gondola?  If they can roll around, that might be an Eticket ride for sure!


----------



## gap2368

Simba's Mom said:


> I'm just curious, will those of us with ECVs be asked to transfer to seats, like on buses?  Or will we stay on the ECV, like on monorails?  And are there tie downs for the ECVs or are they freewheeling, able to roll around on the gondola?  If they can roll around, that might be an Eticket ride for sure!


No one know for sure but my guess is you will be able to stay in your ECV and there will be no tie down for ECV.


----------



## mamabunny

gap2368 said:


> No one know for sure but my guess is you will be able to stay in your ECV and there will be no tie down for ECV.



That's my best guess too.  I think they are going to rely upon ECVs that will use the system to have passive braking when the ECV is stopped/turned off.  

Parents will need to hold on to strollers, and any device with active braking can engage that as well.

If the system operates at the speed I think it is going to, there shouldn't be too much "sway" overall.  There might be a little when the cars enter/leave the stations, but even then, I have a feeling it's going to be pretty steady.  

@gap2368, I like that sign you found a picture of!  Is that from HS?   I never really considered that the stations will likely be themed to their locale; in my head, it's all been kind of generic until now.


----------



## RaySharpton

mamabunny said:


> That's my best guess too.  I think they are going to rely upon ECVs that will use the system to have passive braking when the ECV is stopped/turned off.
> 
> Parents will need to hold on to strollers, and any device with active braking can engage that as well.
> 
> If the system operates at the speed I think it is going to, there shouldn't be too much "sway" overall.  There might be a little when the cars enter/leave the stations, but even then, I have a feeling it's going to be pretty steady.
> 
> @gap2368, I like that sign you found a picture of!  Is that from HS?   I never really considered that the stations will likely be themed to their locale; in my head, it's all been kind of generic until now.








20190518 from BlogMickey.com



> While visiting Disney’s Hollywood Studios today, we noticed that signage has been installed for the Disney Skyliner gondola station. The signage is still wrapped, but it’s pretty easy to make out “Disney” in small font, and then “Skyliner” in the larger font.










> It may just be how it’s wrapped, but Skyliner almost looks like two words here. Of course, in all of the verbiage so far, Disney has formatted it as a single word. We’ll reserve judgement until it’s fully unwrapped.
> 
> As closer inspection of the wrapping reveals the project codename “Italian Job”, indicating gondola work.










> Also new in the station is another piece of signage that we’re not sure of the usage yet.










> Disney has stated that the Disney Skyliner gondola system will open this fall, but it looks like it could open well before Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge opens on August 29th.


----------



## Toffeewoffy

Okay. I have just been through the entire 11 pages on this thread and would like to give some observations, some from experience and others just concern or thoughts.  In no particular order of importance:

1.  I have ridden the monorail in my scooter many times and have just driven straight on and turned my scooter off.  There is very little movement - possibly an inch or two back and forth, which is all the gearing in the wheels will allow without releasing the gear system.  So, no need to be tied down - also as there's no forward or backward motion as you're loaded sideways, movement is absolutely minimal anyway.

2.  Some bus drivers prefer to let me remain on the scooter while they stand in front and manually ease me into place.  This is usually when I haven't got on at the start of the route and there are already people sitting down.  Alternatively, I get off and let them move it themselves.

3.  The last couple of years, I have remained in my scooter for the entire journey from resort to park and back.  It frees up a seat for someone else to sit in - and is far more comfortable, too (apart from the seatbelt).

4.  While buses do not run from the monorail loop resorts to MK during the monorail operating hours, they absolutely do put buses on after the monorail shuts down at approximately 10.30pm.  We had to return to GFV by bus after a late evening event as there was no other mode of transport available.

5.  Scooters are not that heavy in themselves - I doubt one would weigh more than a good sized person, so saying that one of them on one side of the gondola would unbalance the ride is not true.  If we can lift the front of a scooter to put it into the back of a SUV and then between two of us lift the entire back section up and run it forward in one piece (because hubby thought it took too long to dismantle it all), then it won't be a problem.  This is a Pride 10 we're talking about here.  Those humping great park scooters aren't allowed out of the parks anyway.

6.  I was concerned about backing out of a gondola myself, but bearing in mind you can get off, slip the gear lever and carefully run it in backwards to load before putting the gear lever back, that would be so much easier.  I also reckon that in the same way CMs can help physically guide you on and off vehicles for other modes of transport, they'll be able to help you out on the gondola, as well.

7.  Any swinging you see is bound to be lessened once the gondolas are loaded, as the weight will stabilise them.

8.  One photo/video talked about the great view.  Sorry, but there is obscuring film over every single window, so unless you're able to see down out of an open end window slat, you're not going to be able to see anything.  I was very disappointed on our return journey to the airport in the DME because of the film over the glass: I couldn't see a thing.  Even if you are able to see something at a distance (because of the magnificent way our eyes work in conjunction with our brains), you can probably forget about taking videos/photos out of the windows, as they'll just focus on the first solid thing they see - which will be the film.

9.  I very much doubt they'll stop running buses from these resorts.  I have read time and time again that the bus capacity is at maximum and they just can't put any more into the system.  So, the gondolas really were the only solution.  Not everyone will be able to go on a gondola, anyway - anyone with any sort of fear of heights, claustrophobia, being in the kind of mobility 'transport' which means you take up considerably more room than a wheelchair or scooter etc, they will have no other option.  Actually, forget that last category - they won't fit in the buses in any event.  I'm sure the families of such people have vans they transport them in.

10. Some posters keep talking about how narrow the seats will be and how cramped they'll be if more than 6 people get on.  Think about the bus seats.  They are incredibly narrow and uncomfortable - another reason why I prefer to stay in my scooter for the journey.  And at least you won't have someone's backpack in your face or their giant 'folding' stroller parked on your foot!  Also, don't forget that many family dynamics will include small children who take up much less space widthways.

11.  Finally, and something which give me a bit of a 'duh' moment at some comments I've read about multiple scooters or wheelchairs holding everyone else up.  Come on, seriously - how many times have you been at a bus stop at a resort (or at a park to return to a resort) and seen more than half a dozen scooters/wheelchairs lined up ready to take every available seat/slot on the next bus?  There have only been two times, ever, when there were a couple of people ahead of me in the queue and I had to wait for the next bus because they can only take 2 at a time.  With this system of sliding a gondola out to the next loop and loading you stationary, and then slotting you back into the correct place for the return journey, it will be very little wait.  Yes, you can see many many scooters over a day in a park, but they don't all want to travel on the same bus to the same resort at the same time as you!  And with this constantly moving thing, there'll be very little delay for anyone.  Thing about the TTA which sometimes has incredibly long queues but moves very quickly.

Just a few of my thoughts on the matter.  We're next over in Disney in February 2020 by which time the gondolas will be up and running.  However, we're staying at AKL anyway, so unless we want to go on a 'gondola jaunt' just to ride it, I can't see it being a problem for us.  This time!  Anyway, if we did just want to ride it in a big 'circle' just to try it out, I'd just leave my scooter somewhere safe at whichever park and then go using my walking stick - which is fine as long as I don't have a lot of walking to do, or try to stand on a moving mode of transport.

We may potentially stay at Riviera at some point (as we're DVC members) and then might want to use it, but it should be in full running order with all the bugs ironed out by then.


----------



## mamabunny

RaySharpton said:


> As closer inspection of the wrapping reveals the project codename “Italian Job”, indicating gondola work.



I *literally* laughed out loud when I saw that... The Italian Job has been one of the the hubs favorite movies for a long time, and so around our house, it is spoken of with great reverence! LOL


----------



## jec6613

Toffeewoffy said:


> 8.  One photo/video talked about the great view.  Sorry, but there is obscuring film over every single window, so unless you're able to see down out of an open end window slat, you're not going to be able to see anything.  I was very disappointed on our return journey to the airport in the DME because of the film over the glass: I couldn't see a thing.  Even if you are able to see something at a distance (because of the magnificent way our eyes work in conjunction with our brains), you can probably forget about taking videos/photos out of the windows, as they'll just focus on the first solid thing they see - which will be the film.


Photos can certainly be done with a little know-how.  The trick is to get a shallow depth of field with a wide aperture or large sensor (both is better), and put the lens almost up to the glass.  I like to actually have my lens hood touching the glass, which also minimizes any reflections on the glass as well.  They even sell special accessories that suction cup onto the glass and then wrap around the lens to remove all reflections.

Since the camera/lens combo won't be able to physically focus on the glass or anything on it, it will focus beyond, and it simply acts to degrade the contrast of the image much like a dirty lens would.  This works even on perforated overlays with advertisements on them.  And if you have trouble seeing through the glass because you can't focus beyond the film (which is uncommon but not unheard of), you can use the camera's screen to see out. 

Video is iffier, since to get a wide aperture and a large sensor you'd need to change the crank angle.  Ordinarily, the shutter in video is open for half of the frame rate - so a 30 FPS video has a shutter open for 1/60 of a second; in cinema this is known as a 180 degree shutter angle.  Decreasing the shutter speed leads to choppy looking video, like in the battle scenes of Saving Private Ryan where they used a shutter speed of 1/96th with a frame rate of 24 FPS (90 degrees).  But with a wide aperture, getting an acceptable shutter speed can be problematic without additional accessories to reduce the exposure.


----------



## RaySharpton

> Walls Removed Around Disney Skyliner Station at Epcot’s International Gateway 20190520





> Disney has begun the process of removing the construction walls from around the Disney Skyliner station at Epcot’s International Gateway. The station will not only service Epcot, but also guests looking to travel to Disney’s Hollywood Studios via the air from the Epcot area resorts. Disney’s been hitting a lot of milestones with the Disney Skyliner project, including testing on all lines and unwrapping their character gondola cabins.

























> Disney has stated that the Disney Skyliner gondola system will open this fall at Walt Disney World.


----------



## Weedy

More video. Thanks to Rob from Passport to the Parks


----------



## RaySharpton

Thank you, Weedy and Rob Jack Rob.

Interesting thoughts on video arriving at the Disney Riviera Resort Skyliner Gondola Station and how to depart and possible loading and loading.

 Rob Jack Rob. stays that he didn't see any "second row" in this Disney Riviera Resort Skyliner Gondola Station and the gondola actually stops to allow exiting of guests, wheelchairs, mobility scooters, and strollers.  He says this because he doesn't see a second row and the gondola does actually stop at the station.

This is news to me because I just assumed all of the Disney Skyliner Gondola Station would have a second row for this purpose.   Very interesting.

I can't wait to see inside the Disney Caribbean Beach Resort Skyliner Gondola Station that is supposed to have the three gondolas arriving from three different locations.

Hmmm...sorry...I was trying to say that three times in a row and confused myself.

Plus, for some reason, I thought that you would have to get off the gondola when arriving at the Riviera Resort and get on another gondola to go to EPCOT.  He explains that instead of getting off at Riviera just stay on and continue to EPCOT.  I think that is what he said.

 Rob Jack Rob. says please take this as speculation.

 Rob Jack Rob. takes a lot of his time to make these videos.  And the brief time that I met him at DHS on my May 2019 WDW vacation he was just as nice in person as he is in his videos.



Weedy said:


> More video. Thanks to Rob from Passport to the Parks


----------



## Weedy

His name is Jack?? I thought it was Rob?


----------



## gap2368

Weedy said:


> His name is Jack?? I thought it was Rob?


Well since he start each video with hi this is Rob with passport to the park ( I think I have that right) I am going to go out on a limb and say his name is Rob.


----------



## seashoreCM

If the CMs can vary the speed of each gondola within Riviera station then it would be easier to handle wheelchairs without a separate loop track or second row.

Possible strategy:

Most guests would get off at the back of the station and most guests would board from the middle of the station.

Gondola for wheelchair guests would not board anyone in the middle, tailgates its predecessor to the front of the station, speeds up if possible, and then stops.  This allows more time for wheelchair loading before too many other gondolas could back up behind.

Sometimes there will not be enough time to board a new wheelchair guest after letting off another wheelchair guest so the gondola takes off empty.

Sometimes there would not be enough time for a wheelchair guest to get up and move to one of the built in benches.

The film on the windows is supposed to reduce heat infiltration and in so doing the film will also darken the interior during the daytime.  For taking pictures including out the window, the camera will be treating a sunny day as light overcast and treating a light overcast day as heavily overcast. Pictures taken with an inexpensive point and shoot camera will be more vulnerable to motion blur.


----------



## RaySharpton

I can't wait until December 2019 when I get to Disney Pop Century Resort to ride the Disney Skyliner Gondola from Pop to DHS.


----------



## RaySharpton

> *First Look at Disney Skyliner Water Evacuation Boat*



http://blogmickey.com/2019/06/first-look-at-disney-skyliner-water-evacuation-boat/



> As work on the Disney Skyliner gondola system progresses, Disney is in the process of putting some finishing touches on their construction. One element that we haven’t seen much chatter on yet is how a water evacuation would work over Hourglass Lake between Disney’s Art of Animation Resort and Disney’s Pop Century Resort. As you might remember, we already covered the land evacuation testing quite extensively at Disney’s Hollywood Studios. Today, we have a first look for you at the Disney Skyliner water evacuation boat that will be used should an evacuation over Hourglass Lake be necessary.
> The boat is a heavily equipped pontoon boat with platforms that would get to the various heights that the Disney Skyliner gondola cabins will be at over the water. The boat (and small dock) are on the west side of Hourglass Lake, near the 7000 blocks of rooms at The Little Mermaid section.










> A few closer looks at the boat appear to show a fixed platform about 10-12 feet off of the water.










> There appears to be plenty of space on the pontoon for at least a few full Disney Skyliner cabins worth of guests, if not more. While we haven’t seen the boat in action yet, it appears that there might be two platform levels that the gondola cabin could rest on as they navigate under the cabin. We’ll have more on the logistics of an evacuation once we see Disney begin testing.













I don't see any kind of lift on the pontoon boat, but maybe they might use a portable ramp for wheelchairs or mobility scooters.  If not, they will probably call EMS for folks that might need a mode of transport by an EMS ambulance stretcher and the professionals to move the patient.


----------



## kaytieeldr

Weedy said:


> case you haven’t guessed it I’m a bit obsessed with the Skyliner.



 for your obsession and the resulting posts!

@Ray_Sharpton, where the article linked states, "The station will not only service Epcot, but also guests looking to travel to Disney’s Hollywood Studios via the air from the Epcot area resorts." do you think the author realizes how cumbersome /time-consuming that will be? Especially since there are already three ways to get between the two paks, and two ways to get from their resorts to either park?


----------



## RaySharpton




----------



## Weedy

Pop and Art gondolas unwrapped 
http://passporttotheparks.com/disne...olas-at-pop-and-art-full-construction-update/


----------



## RaySharpton

Weedy said:


> Pop and Art gondolas unwrapped
> http://passporttotheparks.com/disne...olas-at-pop-and-art-full-construction-update/



At the 12-minute mark, they show they have built a restroom building by the bridge.  I didn't know they were doing this.

And I guess that they are going to leave those white walls up in the Pop Skyliner station until construction is done.

I can't wait to take photos using the gondolas in December.


----------



## sweetpeama

I just want to know since the cast members doing the rescue practice had hard hats on are they going to provide hard hats for the guests when there is a rescue.


----------



## mamabunny

sweetpeama said:


> I just want to know since the cast members doing the rescue practice had hard hats on are they going to provide hard hats for the guests when there is a rescue.



Typically, in a true rescue situation, the first responders will have on appropriate safety gear, and their first goal is simply to get everyone to safety as fast as possible.  There isn't time to hand out hard hats, and make sure everyone's hat is adjusted correctly, etc.  

When you look at ride & attraction evacuations at WDW, historically the Cast Members involved don't have a lot of safety gear on at the time. The Gondolas are a bit different, because they are a form of transportation, they are outside, they are overhead, etc.  However, we don't yet know if they are wearing hard hats during training for safety, but won't be expected to wear them in an emergency - or if they will have them all the time, either on their person, or at their work station.

Additionally, I don't believe they have ever given Guests hard hats during Monorail evacuations, for example.  Based on that alone, I would presume that the folks who rescue you won't stop to hand out hard hats; they will be focused on getting you out on the platform, and back to terra firma.


----------



## sweetpeama

mamabunny said:


> Typically, in a true rescue situation, the first responders will have on appropriate safety gear, and their first goal is simply to get everyone to safety as fast as possible.  There isn't time to hand out hard hats, and make sure everyone's hat is adjusted correctly, etc.
> 
> When you look at ride & attraction evacuations at WDW, historically the Cast Members involved don't have a lot of safety gear on at the time. The Gondolas are a bit different, because they are a form of transportation, they are outside, they are overhead, etc.  However, we don't yet know if they are wearing hard hats during training for safety, but won't be expected to wear them in an emergency - or if they will have them all the time, either on their person, or at their work station.
> 
> Additionally, I don't believe they have ever given Guests hard hats during Monorail evacuations, for example.  Based on that alone, I would presume that the folks who rescue you won't stop to hand out hard hats; they will be focused on getting you out on the platform, and back to terra firma.



I was going on the fact that for years my dad worked heavy highway construction on an asphalt crew. (background on where I am coming from) When we would go to a job site sometimes several hours away either because we needed to get the camper keys from him or we were just going through to some where else (my mom and us kids) we were not allowed out of our vehicle without a hard hat on. Dad would have to grab a spare either out of his work vehicle or out of the control house. We also had to have closed toed shoes but we didn't have to have steel toed reinforced composite ones like her had to have. We were on the ground with the exception of the 3 steps into the control house which also served as the office. (I have more steps into my house). 

I have never been evacuated off a ride or Disney Transportation or even off a ride at my local fair for that matter so I had no idea how those work, when I have seen videos of ones it seems it is the this is what this attraction looks like with all the lights on walking out and not the actual rescue.


----------



## kaytieeldr

sweetpeama said:


> we were not allowed out of our vehicle without a hard hat on. Dad would have to grab a spare either out of his work vehicle or out of the control house. We also had to have closed toed shoes


That's to avoid or minimize injury if something fell *ON* you.


----------



## Euby

This is purely speculation...  For evacuations over land, I have seen videos showing a large scissor lift truck, which seems pretty straight forward.  I've been wondering how an evacuation with the boat would work with ECV and wheelchairs.  From what I can see on other videos, there aren't any kind of ramps or lifts on it.  It just appears to be platforms of different levels with stairs.  The above video (@ the 9:48 mark) shows an ramp that appears to be able to used at different levels of the evac boat.  I'm thinking that they would use that for ECV and wheelchairs to roll down from the top of the platform down to the actual dock.  What do you guys think?

I'm not really worried about evac.  This is more a of an engineering "how would they do that?" kind of question.


----------



## gap2368

Euby said:


> This is purely speculation...  For evacuations over land, I have seen videos showing a large scissor lift truck, which seems pretty straight forward.  I've been wondering how an evacuation with the boat would work with ECV and wheelchairs.  From what I can see on other videos, there aren't any kind of ramps or lifts on it.  It just appears to be platforms of different levels with stairs.  The above video (@ the 9:48 mark) shows an ramp that appears to be able to used at different levels of the evac boat.  I'm thinking that they would use that for ECV and wheelchairs to roll down from the top of the platform down to the actual dock.  What do you guys think?
> 
> I'm not really worried about evac.  This is more a of an engineering "how would they do that?" kind of question.




My guess is that over the water if someone was in an ECV or wheelchair they would just carry the person and there ECV  or wheelchair out more then likely put it on the boat on what ever leave was closest to them and do all of the gondola and then go back to shore and unload everyone and carry the person off   I do not think carrying someone down what looks like one float would be thst hard. They do this all the time when there is an emergency at a building 

I think one of the biggest reason why it is taking so long to open ( yes they do have work at the station but if they really wanted to all that could be done in a week or two) is because they are going over safely evacuation and what to do if ABC or XYZ happens.


----------



## lanejudy

sweetpeama said:


> we were not allowed out of our vehicle without a hard hat on.



That's a standard construction zone rule (if not law).  Nobody is allowed within a construction zone without a hard hat, no matter how peripherally you enter or for how short a time.  

It might explain why workers were wearing hard hats when testing the evacuation boat - I'd assume the gondola system is still considered a construction zone.  Possibly rescue crew may not be required to wear them in the event of an actual rescue, or they may.  I'm not sure if general CMs would be tasked with the boat rescues or if that would more likely be emergency personnel (such as Reedy Creek - that's who was practicing land rescues earlier).

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## kaytieeldr

gap2368 said:


> My guess is that over the water if someone was in an ECV or wheelchair they would just carry the person and there ECV or wheelchair out


It appears there's not a lot over over-water routing. Mainly Hourglass Lake. At CBR, it looks like the tracking is close enough to shore that the scissor truck will work.

if Hourglass Lake is deep enough, I'm willing to jump and swim, then just lie on the sidewalk drying off until they can get the ECV to me.


----------



## RaySharpton

> [B]bioreconstruct[/B]‏ @[B]bioreconstruct[/B] 13h13 hours ago
> More
> A splice in the wire rope of Disney Skyliner. Multiple spools of rope have been spliced to make continuous lines. A rare photo. Splices will be near impossible to spot when the system is operating.


----------



## RaySharpton

> Disney Cast Members Take Over Operation of the Disney Skyliner



from blogmickey.



> While visiting Disney’s Hollywood Studios today, we noticed that the Disney Skyliner wasn’t being operated by the construction crews that we’ve seen in the past. Now, Disney Cast Members with name tags have begun training and taking over the operations of Disney’s newest transportation system. While they may not be in the Disney Skyliner costumes yet, this is another big milestone for the project as guest-facing Cast Members take control. Of course, we’re still months away from the Disney Skyliner actually transporting guests, but training has begun!













> Here’s a wider look at the departer and return view for the Disney Skyliner station at Disney’s Hollywood Studios.


----------



## jo-jo

Ray, when the gondolas are up and running, what's going to be your next project?     You are just a well spring of information.


----------



## RaySharpton

Hi, jo-jo.  I'll be down in December and I will be staying at Pop again.  I hope to take photos of entering all of the Skyliner Gondola Stations in my wheelchair and anything to do with wheelchairs entering the gondola itself.

I will transfer to BWV for a few days.  I only own 50-points.  I will take measurements of a BWV Standard Roll-in Shower Studio.


----------



## RaySharpton




----------



## mamabunny

Well, that does seem to be a big milestone, seeing the CMs working the stations!


----------



## Weedy

Another great video from Rob. 
At 1:30 in the video it shows how the second line works. As a cabin enters the second line in allows a space in the main line so that a cabin waiting in the second line has a space to enter. Very cool


----------



## RaySharpton




----------



## RaySharpton

Joelkfla and DanBoris have interesting drawings on how the Skyliner Gondolas move between the two rows.



joelkfla said:


> There is virtually no space at all between the cabins in the load and unload area -- certainly not enough space to insert another cabin.  The cabins speed up slightly as they leave the unload area to open up some space between them thru the turnaround, and decelerate to close up that space as they enter the load area.
> 
> The way the 2nd loop works is that there are 3 positions.  There are 2 cabins in the loop, at position A (presumably unload) and at position B (load).  When loading is complete, those 2 cabins simultaneously move forward to positions B & C.  A few seconds later, the next cabin enters the loop from the main unload and stops at position A, creating a gap on the mainline. When the gap reaches the exit from the 2nd loop, the newly loaded cabin leaves position C, filling the gap, and the loop is back to 2 cabins where we started.
> View attachment 411529
> BTW, there is no pushing of cabins in regular operations. All cabins in the station are driven by tires above the track which I assume are controlled by the computer.





DanBoris said:


> Yeah, that looks like what is happening in this video. The sequence looks like this.
> 
> 1. A unloading, B loading, C waiting to enter the line, D about to enter the loop.
> 2. A moves up to make room for D and C moves onto the line in the gap left by D.
> 3. B moves up to get ready to enter the line A moves up to load and the cycle repeats.
> View attachment 412066


----------



## mamabunny

RaySharpton said:


> Joelkfla and DanBoris have interesting drawings on how the Skyliner Gondolas move between the two rows.



That description you quoted (and your handy annotated photos above) confirm what I thought might happen.  Thanks, Ray!


----------



## RaySharpton

> *Disney Skyliner Gondolas at the Boardwalk Turn Station*



from disneyfoodblog.


----------



## gap2368

I know not official but WDW news today said part of the skyline should open August 28. Every thing but EPCOT line. Here is what part of it said

According to construction personnel working on the project, the Disney Skyliner will open to guests on August 28th, the day before the official opening of Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge at Disney’s Hollywood Studios. They expect that the Disney’s Hollywood Studios, Disney’s Caribbean Beach

Make since with the amount of people exspect at HS

Sorry the link dose not seem to work. I will try latter


----------



## RaySharpton

Passport to the Parks posted a video at Disney Pop Century Resort with half of the construction wall down to show the second row for loading wheelchairs.


----------



## mamabunny

Well, they are cutting it close on getting it open for SWGE! LOL

@gap2368 if you ride it, will take pix for us?


----------



## gap2368

mamabunny said:


> Well, they are cutting it close on getting it open for SWGE! LOL
> 
> @gap2368 if you ride it, will take pix for us?


I do not think they are cutting it close I think very well could open when they said ( note they said the EPCOT will not open then)

Yes I will take pictures of it.  The 28 is my MK day but if it dose open that day I will more then likely go to HS instead.


----------



## RaySharpton

> Disney Skyliner Construction Walls Removed at Hourglass Lake Station; A Look Inside



from blogmickey.

http://blogmickey.com/2019/07/more-...e-disney-skyliner-station-restrooms-revealed/



> ...Disney Skyliner gondola system at Walt Disney World, construction crews are wrapping up their work on the stations. We made it out to Disney’s Art of Animation Resort today to find that some of the walls have been removed around the Disney Skyliner station that sits on Hourglass Lake between Art of Animation and Pop Century. Officially located on Generation Gap bridge, the station sits over the water, allowing for scenic arrival and departure views when traveling to Disney’s Caribbean Beach Resort and on to Epcot or Disney’s Hollywood Studios. Here’s a look at the latest progress for the project.
> When walking towards the station, guests will find new restrooms on the Art of Animation side of Hourglass Lake.




















> Here’s a reverse view of the restrooms, with Art of Animation in the background.











> Making our way past the restrooms and towards Hourglass Lake, we find some of the walls are now down. Previously, half of the walkway was behind walls in this area.















> While we’ve seen Disney Cast Members operating the Disney Skyliner system at Disney’s Hollywood Studios, all was quiet today on Hourglass Lake.
> Getting closer to the Disney Skyliner station we can see many elements are completed, such as a switchback queue and gate to keep guests out during non-operating hours.




















> Disney has publicly stated that the Disney Skyliner system will open in “fall 2019”, but current progress on the project would suggest an opening date before Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge opens on August 29th.


----------



## RaySharpton

> *Disney Skyliner Confirmed Target Opening Date - More Walls Come Down*



Another wonderful video from Robert at his Passport to the Parks.

He talks about the orange cones being removed on the left side of the Pop Century Skyliner Station and a little closer view of the exit side of the Skyliner.

Also, the possible opening on August 28, 2019, although not officially confirmed by Disney, for the Skyliners from Pop to the Caribbean and to DHS.  He says the Epcot side is not opening because of the further construction at the International Gateway entrance, etc.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

The wheelchair loading is very nice. How will they know to route that gondola into wheelchair unloading once it reaches CBR? Or any link between the Skyliner destinations for that matter?


----------



## RaySharpton

I don't know.  I know on the monorails the cast members ask me which stop that I am going too and the cast member at the other end pulls the ramp out for me to get out.  I know they signal ahead by phone or radio and they used to pull a flag on that particular monorail.

It may be more high tech or it may be simple for the Skyliner gondolas.

I can't wait to try it in December.

I wish I was there on August 28th to go from Pop to DHS.  Maybe by December the rest of the Skyliner stations may be open.


----------



## lanejudy

It is expected that CMs in the pull-off loading area will either signal the Control Room, or have an iPad right there to note which cars need the stationary unload at the next stop.


----------



## Simba's Mom

It's probably burried somewhere in here, but if I go from DHS to Art of Animation, do I have to get off at CBR?  Also, are AoA and Pop the same stop?  What I'm trying to decide is, if I just want to take a ride to "check it out" and maybe get something to eat in the food court there,should I take a gondola ride from DHS to Pop, AoA, or CBR?


----------



## gap2368

Simba's Mom said:


> It's probably burried somewhere in here, but if I go from DHS to Art of Animation, do I have to get off at CBR?  Also, are AoA and Pop the same stop?  What I'm trying to decide is, if I just want to take a ride to "check it out" and maybe get something to eat in the food court there,should I take a gondola ride from DHS to Pop, AoA, or CBR?


Pop and AoA is the same stop ( the lake between the two resorts). Yes you will need to get off at CBR. The red dot is close to where the Skyliner is pop is on the right AoA is on your left


----------



## RaySharpton

If it opens up on August 28th.  There will be three stations open.   You can get on at Pop/Animator station on the bridge between the two resorts, supposedly stay on the gondola at the Caribbean station and continue on to DHS.

Since they are still in the construction phase at Epcot with the International Gateway, they said they aren't opening that part yet.

If you wanted to get off at Caribbean Resort you could.

I believe the Caribbean will have three loading zones to eventually go to different Skyliner stations.






See how Pop/Animator station goes to the Caribbean station which has three lines.  I believe that you can stay on the gondola to go to DHS.  But because of construction, the third line to Riviera and EPCOT won't open up until later.

If you were staying at Caribbean Resort you would have three lines to choose from eventually or two lines on August 28th.

I'll be at Pop in December and I may just pop over to see the Caribbean Resort.   It sure beats taking a bus from Pop to a park and from a park to the Caribbean.




.


----------



## lanejudy

RaySharpton said:


> supposedly stay on the gondola at the Caribbean station



No, I believe they are 3 entirely separate lines with CBR as the center "hub."  Everybody will need to transfer at CBR to go anywhere else - DHS, Epcot/Riviera, or AoA/POP.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## RaySharpton

lanejudy said:


> No, I believe they are 3 entirely separate lines with CBR as the center "hub."  Everybody will need to transfer at CBR to go anywhere else - DHS, Epcot/Riviera, or AoA/POP.
> 
> Enjoy your vacation!



Hi, lanejudy.  You are correct.  I was thinking of the Riviera video and I got confused with the Caribbean video.


----------



## mamabunny

@RaySharpton *another* great post!  Thank you so much - especially for the annotations to the screen grabs 

Also, FYI - found out that Skitch is available for iPad and iPhone users as well!


----------



## RaySharpton

> Disney Skyliner Opening Date Set for September 29th at Walt Disney World



from disneyparks

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...y-world-resort/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q4wo0711190028A



> The dawn of a new era in Disney transportation is right around the corner! On September 29, Disney Skyliner gondolas will take flight and officially begin transporting guests around Walt Disney World Resort.



from blogmickey

https://blogmickey.com/2019/07/disn...-set-for-september-29th-at-walt-disney-world/



> Disney has just officially announced that the Disney Skyliner opening date is set for September 29th. Inaccurate dates have been floating around that suggested that the Disney Skyliner would open in late August, but we finally have official word that Disney’s newest transportation system will open one month after Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge opens at Disney’s Hollywood Studios.
> Disney Skyliner connects Disney’s Hollywood Studios and Epcot to four resort hotels- Disney’s Art of Animation Resort, Disney’s Pop Century Resort, Disney’s Caribbean Beach Resort and the new Disney’s Riviera Resort scheduled to open in December 2019.





> he Disney Skyliner gondola system has been installed by Doppelmayr and will feature some of the latest tech from the gondola giant. The cabins will seat eight to ten guests and they are all 100% accessible for wheelchairs and ECVs. The cabins will not feature air conditioning, but rather a passive ventilation system that is said to keep guests comfortable during their journey.
> The Disney Skyliner gondola system will operate in addition to Disney buses from the affected parks and resorts. Here are the official travel times between the various stations:





> Disney’s Caribbean Beach to Disney’s Hollywood Studios: 5-6 minutes
> Disney’s Caribbean Beach Resort to Disney’s Pop Century Resort or Disney’s Art of Animation Resort: under 6 minutes
> Disney’s Caribbean Beach Resort to Disney’s Riviera Resort: 5 minutes
> Disney’s Caribbean Beach Resort to International Gateway at Epcot: 15 minutes
> Disney’s Riviera Resort to International Gateway at Epcot: 9 minutes


----------



## RaySharpton

> Behind-the-Scenes Disney Skyliner Evacuation Testing Posted Online



from blogmickey



> The Reedy Creek Fire Department reportedly posted a couple of photos to their Facebook page of Disney Skyliner evacuation testing. The photos, which have since been deleted, were taken from atop the Disney Skyliner cabins. The photos show crews rappelling down from the cabins, with a boat on the water underneath them.
















> The evacuations seen here are not typical of what we’ve seen elsewhere. When over land, various lifts can be used to retrieve guests who might be stuck on the Disney Skyliner gondola system. On hourglass lake, Disney has a specialized boat that will be used to evacuate guests from the Disney Skyliner cabins.













> The section of the Disney Skyliner seen above is over the canal that runs between Epcot and the Epcot area resorts. We have yet to see a specialized boat for over-water evacuations in this area. If there is no boat like what we’ve seen on hourglass lake, it’s possible that rappelling down from the cabin might be the only solution in an evacuation scenario. Of course, it could be that Disney was simply testing this method as one of the multiple methods under consideration. Either way, Disney has until the announced opening date of September 29th to perfect their evacuation procedures along the entire line.


----------



## Groot

We got a date! Yay!


----------



## mamabunny

RaySharpton said:


> from blogmickey



I...

Well...

:::shudder:::

So, that's just a whole lot of NOPE for me!  They would just have to leave me there, and periodically send up a carrier pigeon with a Diet Coke and a Micky-Shaped Rice Krispy treat!

(Can you tell?  I don't have a fear of heights - I have a fear of *falling* from heights! LOL)


----------



## RaySharpton

> Disney Skyliner Stations Nearing Completion at Disney’s Riviera Resort and Disney’s Caribbean Beach Resort



https://blogmickey.com/2019/07/disney-skyliner-station-at-disneys-riviera-resort-nearing-completion/

by blogmickey



> *Disney’s Riviera Resort Skyliner Station*
> We’ll start with the station closest to Disney’s Riviera Resort. Interestingly enough, this station will service both the Riviera Resort and the Aruba section of Disney’s Caribbean Beach Resort. At least, Disney has built out pathways that run from Aruba directly into the station, and Riviera Resort beyond that. Of course, Disney has yet to officially comment on the exact logistics of the Disney Skyliner gondola system, but it would appear that guests will be able to freely walk up to this station, or the station over near the main entrance to the resort.
> Here’s a look at the Disney Skyliner at the Riviera Resort as seen from the Aruba section of Disney’s Caribbean Beach Resort.










> Taking a look to the left side of the above image, we see patterns on the ground as well as astroturf.










> Here’s a view of the Epcot (left) side of the station. This line will take guests through a turn station in the Boardwalk Resort parking lot and straight on to the International Gateway station.










> As you may have noticed, the Disney Skyliner signage has been added to the main entrance ramp.




















> Shifting our perspective a bit, we can get a better view of the front of the station.










> A wider view from the same angle can be found below.










> Looking even further right of the above photo, we can see the connecting pathway to Disney’s Riviera Resort.










> Here’s a ground-level view of the same angle.










> Here’s a closer look at the pathway that we can see above.


----------



## RaySharpton

> Disney Skyliner Stations Nearing Completion at Disney’s Riviera Resort and Disney’s Caribbean Beach Resort



https://blogmickey.com/2019/07/disney-skyliner-station-at-disneys-riviera-resort-nearing-completion/

by blogmickey








> Here’s a more concentrated view of the line that leads to the central Caribbean Beach station.










> Speaking of the central station at Disney’s Caribbean Beach Resort, let’s go take a look at that station now. This station is the powerhouse of the entire system. It houses the central drive that powers all of the lines. It’s also the parking space for all 300+ gondola cabins. With the impending storm, work for the day had ended, and all of the gondola cabins were in storage.
> 
> You can see the thunderstorm north of Walt Disney World property below. We’ll take the opportunity to talk about the Disney Skyliner and the consistent afternoon storms that roll through Walt Disney World in the summers. First, the entire system is grounded. That means that while Disney won’t operate the system during storms, it would still be reasonably safe to do so as far as lightning is concerned. Next, the line will operate similar to how the outdoor attractions do in the parks. There are two radiuses that the operators of the system will take into consideration with regards to operation of the system. The outer radius will be wider than the attractions, and that’s when Disney will consider cycling the system to empty. A lightning strike within the “attraction radius” would prompt a mandatory cycle to empty. Guests won’t be stranded in gondola cabins out on the line during a storm, Disney will cycle to empty, which means simply not loading new guests until a storm passes. On to the photos.










> Here’s a very wide photo of the station and the storage area seen above.










> An elevated view shows that the station has what appears to be a bus stop. We can also see how far along the station is. It looks like all major work on the station has been completed.










> Here’s a closer look at what appears to be a bus stop.










> Here are a couple closer looks inside the station, showing off some lighting elements and a few Disney Skyliner gondola cabins on the lines.















> Finally, here are a few more ground photos of the station from the parking lot and yet-to-open walkways.




















> Disney has announced that the Disney Skyliner gondola system will open on September 29th at Walt Disney World.


----------



## RaySharpton




----------



## mamabunny

I do like the theming that each station has - it's one of the areas where Disney shines, and they have not disappointed with these stations.

It's also good to see confirmation that they will "cycle to empty" when storms are approaching.  I know that safety is always a very high priority with Disney, so that really isn't surprising - I'm just a nerd for details.   I like to know things like that.  They make feel all warm and fuzzy (and safe!)!


----------



## DisneyOma

mamabunny said:


> I do like the theming that each station has - it's one of the areas where Disney shines, and they have not disappointed with these stations.
> 
> It's also good to see confirmation that they will "cycle to empty" when storms are approaching.  I know that safety is always a very high priority with Disney, so that really isn't surprising - I'm just a nerd for details.   I like to know things like that.  They make feel all warm and fuzzy (and safe!)!



 Too bad the cables and towers are so ugly though. Takes away the theming of the resorts they cut through, IMO.

If they cycle to empty for storms, they'll be empty pretty much every afternoon in the summer?


----------



## ZJ5/9D47

DisneyOma said:


> If they cycle to empty for storms, they'll be empty pretty much every afternoon in the summer?



I worry about this happening.  When the Friendship boats are down it takes 20-30 minutes for the busses to start (we were advised this by the boat captain since we were stuck at the Swan/Dolphin mid-trip).  Since the busses and gondolas load in completely different sides of the park and resorts, it seems a frequent possibility of planning on finishing the day at the gondola station in Epcot and then being forced to walk all the way to the front where the busses load if a bad enough storm rolls in.  Guests can't plan to end the day at the front of the park either if they don't always have busses running at 20 minute intervals to the gondola-serviced resorts.


----------



## mamabunny

ZJ5/9D47 said:


> ... Guests can't plan to end the day at the front of the park either if they don't always have busses running at 20 minute intervals to the gondola-serviced resorts.



But have we ever gotten confirmation from Disney that they intend to fully discontinue bus service to/from all of the Skyliner Resorts?

I know that (for example) even though the 3 "old ladies" (what my hubby calls them LOL) Contemporary, Poly & Grand Floridian have monorail service, they also have bus service.  Sometimes shared with other nearby hotels - but they do still have bus service.


----------



## lanejudy

mamabunny said:


> But have we ever gotten confirmation from Disney that they intend to fully discontinue bus service to/from all of the Skyliner Resorts?
> 
> I know that (for example) even though the 3 "old ladies" (what my hubby calls them LOL) Contemporary, Poly & Grand Floridian have monorail service, they also have bus service.  Sometimes shared with other nearby hotels - but they do still have bus service.



WDW has not stated anything definitive regarding buses to/from Skyliner resorts and DHS or Epcot.  There is a lot of speculation on both sides of that question, but no answers.

The monorail resorts only offer bus service to MK or Epcot if the monorail is down.  Bus is not generally an option for those resorts from to/from those parks.

Likewise, there are no regular buses to/from the Epcot-area resorts for DHS as they are generally serviced by boat.  If the boats are shut down long enough, then buses will be put into use.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## RaySharpton

> Job Posting Gives More Details on Disney Skyliner Gondola System



By blogmickey













> Disney has posted a job online for an hourly Cast Member position for the Disney Skyliner gondola system. The job posting contains a lot of the wording we’ve seen before from marketing materials, but it does contain a couple of interesting tidbits that we highlight below.
> 
> First, if you haven’t heard yet, Disney is opening a new transportation method at the end of September that will connect four resorts to two theme parks. Disney’s Art of Animation Resort, Disney’s Pop Century Resort, Disney’s Caribbean Beach Resort, and Disney’s Riviera Resort will connect, via various stations, to Disney’s Hollywood Studios and Epcot.
> 
> The gondola system will reach about 100 feet off the ground and it’s highest and sweep low over Hourglass Lake at its lowest. Travel times will be anywhere from 5 to 15 minutes between resorts and parks. The system is constantly loading and moving, meaning that waits for the system shouldn’t get as overwhelming as some bus lines can be. As far as capacity, Doppelmayr (and Disney) state that each cabin can hold up to 10 guests. Of course, the reality of the situation will likely lead to a cabin of 6 guests considered “full”.
> 
> Ok, with some of the groundwork out of the way, let’s take a look at some of the newer information.
> 
> First, Cast Members will earn a starting hourly wage of $12/hour, moving up to $13/hour when the system opens on September 29th.
> 
> The second new piece of information and perhaps the most interesting is the hours that Cast will be expected to work. Keep in mind that this position is considered a guest-facing position (read: not maintenance). According to the job listing, Cast Members will be asked to not only work first and second shifts, but also third shift where applicable. Disney goes on to list hours “as early as 5 am” and “as late as 3 am, 4 am, or 5 am”. Disney notes that the Walt Disney World Resort operates 24 hours a day, even if the parks aren’t open. Now, that’s not to say that the gondolas will operate 24 hours a day because they likely won’t. That said, Disney looks to be anticipating long hours, if not for the Cast Members alone.



This is interesting in how long the Disney Skyliner Gondola Stations may be open during each day.

I am also not saying that the Disney Skyliner Gondolas are going to be running all of those hours that the Disney cast members might be working.

But it is interesting information.

*"Cast Members will be asked to not only work first and second shifts, but also third shift where applicable. Disney goes on to list hours “as early as 5 am” and “as late as 3 am, 4 am, or 5 am”."*

"*Now, that’s not to say that the gondolas will operate 24 hours a day because they likely won’t. That said, Disney looks to be anticipating long hours, if not for the Cast Members alone*."


----------



## lanejudy

I think the longer hours are for times where there are After Hours events which can end as late as midnight or 1am or maybe even 2am depending on time of year.  I suppose a 5am shift end might be if they ever offer a 24-hour event.  Presumably this means they are expecting the Skyliner to be operational as late as the park(s) served are open, plus a period of time after to get people back to resorts.  (By comparison, the monorail has stated running times that may not correspond to the parks' hours.)


----------



## mamabunny

lanejudy said:


> I think the longer hours are for times where there are After Hours events which can end as late as midnight or 1am or maybe even 2am depending on time of year.  I suppose a 5am shift end might be if they ever offer a 24-hour event.  Presumably this means they are expecting the Skyliner to be operational as late as the park(s) served are open, plus a period of time after to get people back to resorts.  (By comparison, the monorail has stated running times that may not correspond to the parks' hours.)



Exactly!  Don't they run the buses for something like 2 hours after closing?  They even still run Park-to-Park buses in addition to Resort buses because they know that some folks will have parked at (for example) MK, but finished the day at AK.


----------



## gap2368

mamabunny said:


> Exactly!  Don't they run the buses for something like 2 hours after closing?  They even still run Park-to-Park buses in addition to Resort buses because they know that some folks will have parked at (for example) MK, but finished the day at AK.


They run the buses until the last guest is back to where they need to be whether thst is 3 hours after park closes or 5 ( I really hope it is not 5) you will move then likely share a bus with other resorts at this time

I was leaving the MK very late one night when I was staying at AKL I got on the AK buss thank goodness I realized my   Mistake Before the bus left


----------



## DisneyOma

I think they are also planning on having a backlog of guests who need to be transported in case they have to shut the system down for an extended period of time, and to have coverage at the stations if they need to have an evacuation - those could run on for hours.


----------



## RaySharpton

It's been a while since I've seen anything posted about wheelchairs and the Disney Skyliner Gondola system.

On a side note.

I plan on driving down to Florida for four weeks at the end of August.

I usually fly to places like WDW.

I haven't driven down to Florida since I lost my car about six years ago now.

I am going to rent a car for the whole time instead of flying and stay in Daytona Beach, Florida for two weeks and then drive to Orlando, Florida for two weeks staying offsite for the first time in decades.

It should be interesting to me.  I mean driving everywhere on vacation and loading and unloading my wheelchair each time.

I don't plan on activating my WDW Annual Pass until my December trip which I already have bought a Delta Airline flight and staying at the Disney Pop Century Resort.

I am going to visit WDW without going to the parks.

At least that is my plan.

I may watch Illuminations from the bridge near the Boardwalk Resort or the Magic Kingdom fireworks from the Polynesian Resort beach or pier.

I guess I will visit areas that I haven't spent much time at when I went to the parks like Disney Springs, etc.

My main plan is to check out the Disney Skyliner Gondola Stations and hope that they might have a soft opening that might allow me access.

Wouldn't that be cool!

Actually, my main plan is to just relax.

Maybe visiting the resorts like the Disney Caribbean Beach Resort, I might ask to take some photos and tape measurements of one of their refurbished Roll-in Shower Resort Rooms.

I will also try and visit all of the Disney Skyliner Gondola Stations.

I would like to take photos of each area entering the stations and going to the spot where they would load and unload the wheelchairs and mobility scooters.

While in Daytona Beach, Florida, I plan a two-day visit to the Kennedy Space Center and I will take some photos of accessibility with my wheelchair from parking to using their bus tours, etc.

While in Orlando, Florida, besides visiting WDW, I would like to visit Universal Studios Florida and check out their accessibility.  I haven't decided to buy tickets, yet.  I'll wait and see.

Anyone else visiting WDW in September?


----------



## Simba's Mom

RaySharpton said:


> Anyone else visiting WDW in September?



I am!


----------



## gap2368

Disney just did a video on the costume the CM will be wearing

Costume 

Enjoy


----------



## mamabunny

gap2368 said:


> Disney just did a video on the costume the CM will be wearing
> 
> Costume
> 
> Enjoy



I saw those outfits - I really like them!


----------



## Simba's Mom

Simba's Mom said:


> I am!



Ray, I'm really hoping to meet you in September.  Actually, first I'm hoping that your recent accident hasn't derailed your plans for heading to Florida and WDW at the end of the month.  I'll be the solo on an ECV, planning to be at both the Poly Beach and Boardwalk area.  Maybe we can share a gondola over to CBR!


----------



## Simba's Mom

Actually, that brings up a general question about the gondola system and multiple mobility devices.  Does anyone know whether the gondolas are large enough so that more than one ECV/wheelchair can fit per gondola?  What if 2 ECVs are traveling together?  I know the monorails can per car.  I've been on the monorail with another ECV right next to me.  And each bus can carry 2 ECVs.  What about the gondolas?


----------



## lanejudy

Simba's Mom said:


> Does anyone know whether the gondolas are large enough so that more than one ECV/wheelchair can fit per gondola?



Nobody knows for sure.  If 1 fits with a bench folded up, 2 should fit with both benches folded.  But that might mean no other passengers.  It’s been discussed on the big thread on the Rumors board, but nothing official from WDW.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## seashoreCM

If ECVs have to turn after entering, say to let another on, then that will greatly impede unloading.


----------



## mamabunny

seashoreCM said:


> If ECVs have to turn after entering, say to let another on, then that will greatly impede unloading.



Given the number of people who have a hard time backing up in a straight line, it is going to be a slow process regardless  of whether you back in when loading or unloading 

Personally, in situations like that, I prefer to back in, so that I can drive out when unloading.  I do this regularly with elevators, especially ones that I know are smaller; that way I don't have to worry about the (inevitably) impatient people waiting for me to vacate the elevator when I reach my floor.


----------



## raelshark

RaySharpton said:


> Anyone else visiting WDW in September?



Hey @RaySharpton - new here, but I'll be going next week with a friend. He uses a wheelchair and I use a cane and have trouble standing or walking for long periods (I have a nervous system condition). This has been really useful information.

Unfortunately it looks like we'll be there barely too soon to use the Skyliner, although I did see that they're doing cast member previews next week while we're there. Have you heard of any possibility of getting in on a preview period like that as a guest, on the basis of disability? Either as an accommodation need, or even to provide feedback? I figure it's a long shot, but I'm eager to check it out and avoid a fair amount of walking.


----------



## DL1WDW2

Castmembers will be able to bring one invited guest for previews. 
Need to find a cast friend .... For your trip.


----------



## lanejudy

raelshark said:


> Have you heard of any possibility of getting in on a preview period like that as a guest, on the basis of disability? Either as an accommodation need, or even to provide feedback?



You can always ask, but I would say this is highly unlikely; it won't be considered an accommodation for a disability because they already offer accessible transportation.  As PP mentions, if you know a cast member you may get to ride during the preview -- but next week's preview days are only for HS CMs so I'd be highly surprised if it opened to regular guests next week.  Lots of folks are still holding out hope for a soft-opening after the All Cast Member preview days (Sept. 23rd-26th), so depending on the length of your vacation that may be possible.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## raelshark

Thanks, that's pretty much what I thought. If it soft-opens the following week we'll just miss it! All good - was curious about that but would be very pleasantly surprised for a chance to use it.


----------



## bdarling

I hope to be able to get our party on this for an afternoon ride not really for transportation, but just to ride it.  I think it will be relaxing if not in a busy time.  Maybe we will have lunch on the Boardwalk near Epcot and just do a loop for the fun of it.  If crowds are too much, we're out, but I want to try it because the autistic adult in my party will enjoy it, and it seems relaxing to me.   No A/C in January may be OK.


----------



## Groot

Disney just released a video of guests riding the gondolas, including showing how someone in a wheelchair/scooter gets on. (Although, I really wish that they showed a scooter boarding) It seems that the black bumper located underneath the opening doors act as a gap reducer so that a mobility device can board with no difficulty. And depending on the width of the mobility device, either one or both benches can be left down, but this might not be possible for larger devices/scooters.


----------



## Euby

Thanks for the share!  I have to admit that the cynic in me came out as I watched it.  When was the last time you saw a stroller that small at WDW?!  Also, they used a transport chair instead of a wheelchair as an example?!

Looking forward to my trip in a year to try it out for myself.


----------



## SueM in MN

Groot beat me to it.

I do see a lot of umbrella strollers at WDW. Not everyone uses a huge one. 
The transport wheelchair they showed in the video looks about the same size as my daughter’s regular wheelchair. They have shown in other things that the seats can fold up, which might be necessary for larger devices.
It does show that there is a flat, roll in entry, which is really helpful information.


----------



## Groot

SueM in MN said:


> Groot beat me to it.
> 
> I do see a lot of umbrella strollers at WDW. Not everyone uses a huge one.
> The transport wheelchair they showed in the video looks about the same size as my daughter’s regular wheelchair. They have shown in other things that the seats can fold up, which might be necessary for larger devices.
> It does show that there is a flat, roll in entry, which is really helpful information.



Yeah, they should’ve shown a family using a stroller that you’re more likely to see in the parks with *TWO* kids in it to show that you can get a larger stroller inside.

As for the mobility part, they should’ve shown someone using a scooter as an example because you see _*a lot*_ of people using scooters more than any other mobility device in Disney. (Either rented or personally owned). 

Both of these examples could’ve given Disney the opportunity to show that the seats do flip up and how.


----------



## RaySharpton

Groot said:


> Disney just released a video of guests riding the gondolas, including showing how someone in a wheelchair/scooter gets on. (Although, I really wish that they showed a scooter boarding) It seems that the black bumper located underneath the opening doors act as a gap reducer so that a mobility device can board with no difficulty. And depending on the width of the mobility device, either one or both benches can be left down, but this might not be possible for larger devices/scooters.





Euby said:


> Thanks for the share!  I have to admit that the cynic in me came out as I watched it.  When was the last time you saw a stroller that small at WDW?!  Also, they used a transport chair instead of a wheelchair as an example?!
> 
> Looking forward to my trip in a year to try it out for myself.





SueM in MN said:


> Groot beat me to it.
> 
> I do see a lot of umbrella strollers at WDW. Not everyone uses a huge one.
> The transport wheelchair they showed in the video looks about the same size as my daughter’s regular wheelchair. They have shown in other things that the seats can fold up, which might be necessary for larger devices.
> It does show that there is a flat, roll in entry, which is really helpful information.





Groot said:


> Yeah, they should’ve shown a family using a stroller that you’re more likely to see in the parks with *TWO* kids in it to show that you can get a larger stroller inside.
> 
> As for the mobility part, they should’ve shown someone using a scooter as an example because you see _*a lot*_ of people using scooters more than any other mobility device in Disney. (Either rented or personally owned).
> 
> Both of these examples could’ve given Disney the opportunity to show that the seats do flip up and how.



Thank you for link Groot.  I wish they had added the other info that everyone mentioned



> SEPTEMBER 16, 2019 BY THARIN WHITE
> *We rode the Disney Skyliner in the hot Florida sun; here’s what you need to know*



by Attractions Magazine

https://attractionsmagazine.com/we-...4b9979d511151e5104669c5702a686#comment-806469



> SEPTEMBER 16, 2019 BY THARIN WHITE4 COMMENTS
> *We rode the Disney Skyliner in the hot Florida sun; here’s what you need to know*





> SEPTEMBER 16, 2019 BY THARIN WHITE4 COMMENTS
> 
> *We rode the Disney Skyliner in the hot Florida sun; here’s what you need to know*
> 
> The Disney Skyliner gondola is a brand new form of transportation for the Walt Disney World Resort. The Skyliner gondolas take up to 10 guests per cabin high above the Disney property on an expedited trip to Epcot, Disney’s Hollywood Studios and some nearby resorts.










> *Temperature*
> 
> As soon as it was revealed the gondolas don’t have air conditioning on board, everyone has been wondering how hot they will get. We took this to the test. The outdoor temperature today at Disney’s Hollywood Studios was 91 degrees Fahrenheit, with a real feel of 104 degrees in the direct sunlight. So, can these wind-cooled hanging glass boxes keep you relatively cool? The answer is yes!
> 
> We took a thermometer into the gondolas while riding them and saw 91 degrees as the average cabin temperature, the exact same as the exterior temperature. But, the real feel was significantly cooler, as the thermometer could not account for the strong breeze inside the cabin. These gondolas were built with lots of ventilation ports and windows. The best way to compare the real feel would be standing in full shade with a medium-to-strong wind blowing. For as hot of a day as it was, the gondola was honestly very comfortable for its temperature which was a relief to me. It isn’t as cool as AC, but it is certainly cool enough for the relatively short trip times.
> 
> But, what if you happen to get stuck in the air for a technical delay? On one trip, we were held in the air without movement for six minutes and 12 seconds and had one degree of temperature increase. But, this number also fluctuated from 91 degrees to 92 degrees in that time, and quickly went back to 91 degrees when the movement began again.










> *Sizing and Safety*
> While the gondolas don’t appear very large from the ground, they are actually pretty roomy upon boarding. They are sized for a maximum of 10 guests, or six guests with a wheelchair or ECV onboard. Ten full-sized guests would fully fill the cabin, but the advantage of the gondolas are their capacity. The cabins are constantly loading and unloading, allowing for less cramped space and more privacy for families. That is a significant improvement over the monorail system, which could have numerous families taking up the same area.
> 
> As with all things Disney, safety is a huge concern that is clearly the forefront of this project. All cabins are equipped with an emergency call box and a speaker system to relay messages from the cast members to the guests onboard. Other than entering and exiting stations the gondola was very smooth and didn’t appear very affected by the wind. The wind speed during out trip today was 10 miles per hour on ground level. The cabins do have some tilting that happens when they enter and leave a station and get fully attached to the wires.
> 
> In the Skyliner stations, guests are held in a waiting spot until an available cabin has entered the loading area. From here, they’re guided to the cabin and quickly reminded of the safety rules, like no rocking or standing while the vehicle is in motion. The cabin is also equipped with graphics that will allow the rules to be understood by people of all languages.










> *Accessibility*
> The Epcot, Hollywood Studios and Caribbean Beach Resort stations each also have a section of runoff track specifically built for guests that may need more time to embark. The Riviera Resort station and the Pop Century and Art of Animation stations may also have this, but we were unable to see during testing to know for sure.
> 
> This track area allows the gondola cabins to leave the regular loading area to come to a complete stop. This allows guests plenty of time to board. The only negative would be for parties with numerous ECVs, which would then require numerous cabins to accommodate everyone. This special track has its own loading area with separate cast members and track controls to allow for an easy transition on-and-off the gondola cabin.










> *The Views*
> What use is an elevated form of transportation without a good view? Today we were able to test ride the gondolas from Hollywood Studios to the Caribbean Beach Resort, and then over past the Riviera Station to Epcot and back. The only line not testing today was the route from the Caribbean Beach Resort to the Pop Century and Art of Animation station.
> 
> While we weren’t able to take any personal photos or videos of the experience, Disney provided sample footage of the experience and we hope to return soon for a full-ride POV video.





> The views above the Caribbean Beach resort are stunning, with looks out towards Epcot, Hollywood Studios, Bonnet Creek, Riviera Resort and much more. This will soon become one of the best ways to watch a sunset on Disney property.
> 
> Our ride into Epcot was one of the highlights of the trip, as we flew directly over the construction for the upcoming Ratatouille attraction and expansion of the France pavilion. We also flew by the Boardwalk Resort and right over the waterway at the Epcot International Gateway.
> 
> One issue with the views is that they show everything, including areas that are usually cast member-only areas backstage. These areas may need to be modified to hide the workers backstage who could be on break, or doing work that is deemed less appealing to guests such as garbage disposal.










> *The Speed*
> A new transportation system is safe, fun and offers good views, but is it actually a time-saver over buses, the Minnie Van service or driving yourself? The answer is a definitive yes. We timed our trips to each station and got around the Disney property in record time. The longest station-to-station trip was from the Riviera Resort to Epcot at six minutes and 16 seconds.
> 
> We stopped only once during our test for those six minutes and 12 seconds that we mentioned earlier. But, Disney is still testing this new system and therefore we will not add that to our times. Our exact times to each station are as follows.
> 
> 
> Disney’s Hollywood Studios to Disney’s Caribbean Beach Resort – 2:33
> Disney’s Caribbean Beach Resort to Disney’s Riviera Resort – 2:17
> Disney’s Riviera Resort to Epcot – 6:16
> Total time in the air from Epcot to Disney’s Hollywood Studios – 11:27
> Guests must disembark at Caribbean Beach Resort to transfer lines to another location. But guests may stay on to bypass the Riviera Resort station and continue on towards Epcot. We also gauged our average speed on the gondolas, which was 11 miles per hour in the air and one mile an hour around turns or in a station.










> *The Experience*
> We think this will quickly become a fan-favorite Disney transportation option. From sporadic themed character cabins (which offer a somewhat obstructed view) to unbeatable sights, the Disney Skyliner gondolas should be the first transportation choice for guests in any of the connected resorts. The privacy of the cabins allows for quiet time or for the kids to get some excited screams out on the way to the parks. The high capacity should allow for quick access and less waiting for the next bus or boat to arrive. And, fans of Disney facts will love to hear some of the quick tidbits that are talked about on the overhead speaker during the trip.
> 
> The Disney Skyliner Gondola system will be fully operational on Sept. 29, 2019. Keep an eye on our socials for more coverage leading up to the grand opening of this new transportation option at the Walt Disney World Resort.


----------



## SueM in MN

I know they recently were doing CM and their family rides.
I wonder if the people in this video might have been CM families rather than actors?


----------



## lanejudy

SueM in MN said:


> I know they recently were doing CM and their family rides.
> I wonder if the people in this video might have been CM families rather than actors?



That was my assumption as well.  They have more CM testing coming up, so there may be more videos to come.


----------



## seashoreCM

I don't think anyone needs instructions on how to flip up the seats. Just lift the edge, as with a seat in an auditorium or theater, and it flips up.


----------



## mamabunny

seashoreCM said:


> I don't think anyone needs instructions on how to flip up the seats. Just lift the edge, as with a seat in an auditorium or theater, and it flips up.



Right.  But folks traveling with a mobility device (or even stroller) for the first time will probably be unaware of that option in the future, hence the need for signage.


----------



## Weedy

Groot said:


> Yeah, they should’ve shown a family using a stroller that you’re more likely to see in the parks with *TWO* kids in it to show that you can get a larger stroller inside.


 
(Sarcasm) They made the doors of the cabins just wide enough so people have to follow the stroller size rules


----------



## Groot

Rob got his wish.


----------



## RaySharpton

Groot said:


> Rob got his wish.



Thank you so much!


----------



## lanejudy

This may have been posted earlier, but worth showing again now that it's close to opening:

]

I believe the size restriction is the same for buses, so most wheelchairs and ECVs shouldn't have a problem.  Some of the larger double strollers may, if they actively enforce the posted limit.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## DisneyOma

Only good thing about the Skyliner is that maybe the buses for Pop Century will be less crowded!

I don't believe the info about them feeling cool in 90'F heat. I don't see them running well in the summer - thunderstorms mean everyone has to get off, even if you are not at the location you are aiming for. 

They are going to get trashed, literally. Do they pull them off line if someone spills a drink, dumps food?

I noticed they do have screens in the windows, so that should keep some people from tossing trash out, but I bet there will be some trash litter along the route. The route looks pretty ugly, BTW. I think they are just ugly anyways, especially the poles in the middle of CBR resort.


----------



## gap2368

DisneyOma said:


> Only good thing about the Skyliner is that maybe the buses for Pop Century will be less crowded!
> 
> I don't believe the info about them feeling cool in 90'F heat. I don't see them running well in the summer - thunderstorms mean everyone has to get off, even if you are not at the location you are aiming for.
> 
> They are going to get trashed, literally. Do they pull them off line if someone spills a drink, dumps food?
> 
> I noticed they do have screens in the windows, so that should keep some people from tossing trash out, but I bet there will be some trash litter along the route. The route looks pretty ugly, BTW. I think they are just ugly anyways, especially the poles in the middle of CBR resort.


Well I can see you do not like the Skyliner.   But let’s think about your issue with trash ( since the heat issue has been talked about a lot.  What is the difference between the Skyliner and the  monorail why is there no ( or very little) trash on them. They have windo ( you can get your hand out of them ) why is there no trash along the route of the monorail.   No one is going to make you ride the Skyliner and you will not have too. That is a good thing for you.   I on the other hand will and I am very excited too


----------



## mamabunny

DisneyOma said:


> Only good thing about the Skyliner is that maybe the buses for Pop Century will be less crowded!
> 
> I don't believe the info about them feeling cool in 90'F heat. I don't see them running well in the summer - thunderstorms mean everyone has to get off, even if you are not at the location you are aiming for.
> 
> They are going to get trashed, literally. Do they pull them off line if someone spills a drink, dumps food?
> 
> I noticed they do have screens in the windows, so that should keep some people from tossing trash out, but I bet there will be some trash litter along the route. The route looks pretty ugly, BTW. I think they are just ugly anyways, especially the poles in the middle of CBR resort.



It's no secret that I am also quite concerned about temperatures inside the Skyliners, especially in the summertime; if you were to be stopped for more than 10 minutes or so out there in the direct sunlight, I fear it might become very uncomfortable.  

But... maybe not.  I'm not a good judge of temperature, given my personal sensitivity issues, as well as my PMLE.  So, what is horrifying for me might be only mildly bothersome to others.  I always presume (until I can judge otherwise) that I am going to be "that person" who is always too cold, or too hot. 

In the video that was posted above, we see the Skyliner stop for ?maybe? 3 to 5 minutes?  and they all seemed fine, and we *know* how hot it is down there this time of year.

As far as trash/food/spills, etc. goes, I feel like @gap2368 is correct - it will be no different than the monorail or the buses. (or the boats, for that matter)   There may be some accidents where someone spills, or some trash gets left behind in the rush out the door at the station, but I have a feeling that overall it's not going to be a big problem.  If a particular unit got to be too messy (say from someone being nauseated) I imagine that they could loop it as "out of service" where the doors don't open around to a barn/storage location where it could be taken off the line and cleaned.  And they may even just do that in the HA loops between Guests.  Who knows?

The screens will prevent people from dropping things out the windows, so no worries there.  I was glad to see them just so that Guests who ride don't have to worry about hitting a cloud of Love Bugs this time of year!

In time, I have a feeling we will see some landscape remediation occur along the path that will help hide the trails of gravel beneath.... but frankly, I think most Guests won't be looking down unless they are out over the water, and maybe not even then.  And as far as the poles go, I remember a lot of adults who thought the Monorail was ugly as sin when WDW opened all those years ago.  I rode it for the first time in 1972, and as a kid, I thought it was the most wonderful, glamorous way to travel around Disney World, ever.  Now a whole new group of travelers get to have that same awestruck feeling as they go soaring off over the landscape on the Skyliner.  

I may ride it from time to time in the future - I probably won't ever be one of those Guests who plans their transportation largely around the Skyliner, but that's OK.  For the people who are excited about it, however, I am happy.  I hope they get that same happy heart that I have when I ride the Monorail to this day.


----------



## DisneyOma

mamabunny said:


> As far as trash/food/spills, etc. goes, I feel like @gap2368 is correct - it will be no different than the monorail or the buses. (or the boats, for that matter)   There may be some accidents where someone spills, or some trash gets left behind in the rush out the door at the station, but I have a feeling that overall it's not going to be a big problem.  If a particular unit got to be too messy (say from someone being nauseated) I imagine that they could loop it as "out of service" where the doors don't open around to a barn/storage location where it could be taken off the line and cleaned.  And they may even just do that in the HA loops between Guests.  Who knows?
> 
> The screens will prevent people from dropping things out the windows, so no worries there.  I was glad to see them just so that Guests who ride don't have to worry about hitting a cloud of Love Bugs this time of year!
> 
> In time, I have a feeling we will see some landscape remediation occur along the path that will help hide the trails of gravel beneath.... but frankly, I think most Guests won't be looking down unless they are out over the water, and maybe not even then.  And as far as the poles go, I remember a lot of adults who thought the Monorail was ugly as sin when WDW opened all those years ago.  I rode it for the first time in 1972, and as a kid, I thought it was the most wonderful, glamorous way to travel around Disney World, ever.  Now a whole new group of travelers get to have that same awestruck feeling as they go soaring off over the landscape on the Skyliner.
> 
> I may ride it from time to time in the future - I probably won't ever be one of those Guests who plans their transportation largely around the Skyliner, but that's OK.  For the people who are excited about it, however, I am happy.  I hope they get that same happy heart that I have when I ride the Monorail to this day.



Not sure what the aforementioned poster stated (blocked) but when someone trashes a bus, the bus driver is right there and can see the mess, at least every time he/she gets up to access the back doors. I've seen plenty of crap left behind on Disney buses. Taking a gondola off track is going slow down the process, so I bet they won't be doing that too often. I do hope they landscape under the Skyliner. Looks like an ugly scar right now. Looks worst in CBR - and who wants that over their heads at the pool, etc? Kind of ruins the atmosphere of being on a Caribbean Island, IMO.

Nope, not selling me on the idea that that is a great thing. Looks tacky and ugly, they ripped apart one of the most peaceful resorts to build it, and it cuts right across the back of World Showcase, ruining that as well. Not impressed with the Imagineers at all. If this is the best the can come up with, Disney is going to look like Tacky Land pretty soon.


----------



## gap2368

mamabunny said:


> It's no secret that I am also quite concerned about temperatures inside the Skyliners, especially in the summertime; if you were to be stopped for more than 10 minutes or so out there in the direct sunlight, I fear it might become very uncomfortable.
> 
> But... maybe not.  I'm not a good judge of temperature, given my personal sensitivity issues, as well as my PMLE.  So, what is horrifying for me might be only mildly bothersome to others.  I always presume (until I can judge otherwise) that I am going to be "that person" who is always too cold, or too hot.
> 
> In the video that was posted above, we see the Skyliner stop for ?maybe? 3 to 5 minutes?  and they all seemed fine, and we *know* how hot it is down there this time of year.
> 
> As far as trash/food/spills, etc. goes, I feel like @gap2368 is correct - it will be no different than the monorail or the buses. (or the boats, for that matter)   There may be some accidents where someone spills, or some trash gets left behind in the rush out the door at the station, but I have a feeling that overall it's not going to be a big problem.  If a particular unit got to be too messy (say from someone being nauseated) I imagine that they could loop it as "out of service" where the doors don't open around to a barn/storage location where it could be taken off the line and cleaned.  And they may even just do that in the HA loops between Guests.  Who knows?
> 
> The screens will prevent people from dropping things out the windows, so no worries there.  I was glad to see them just so that Guests who ride don't have to worry about hitting a cloud of Love Bugs this time of year!
> 
> In time, I have a feeling we will see some landscape remediation occur along the path that will help hide the trails of gravel beneath.... but frankly, I think most Guests won't be looking down unless they are out over the water, and maybe not even then.  And as far as the poles go, I remember a lot of adults who thought the Monorail was ugly as sin when WDW opened all those years ago.  I rode it for the first time in 1972, and as a kid, I thought it was the most wonderful, glamorous way to travel around Disney World, ever.  Now a whole new group of travelers get to have that same awestruck feeling as they go soaring off over the landscape on the Skyliner.
> 
> I may ride it from time to time in the future - I probably won't ever be one of those Guests who plans their transportation largely around the Skyliner, but that's OK.  For the people who are excited about it, however, I am happy.  I hope they get that same happy heart that I have when I ride the Monorail to this day.


I am too young to remember how people thought the monorail people thought was ugly but I do remember my mom telling me about it

I do not think they will do anything under the gondola Incase they need to do an evacuation 

And I kind of wonder if some of the stopping in the video was due to them testing it since they are still doing CM testing after all. 

Oh and another thing ( saw the video but was not looking close) I would’ve if the CM at the unload will have or had a picker for the little trash a guest might leave it would be very easy for them to grab that map  or what ever was left behind 

I hope you enjoy your ride when you ride it. I was always a little scars of the ones in the MK ( scars of hight) but so excited to ride this one ( just will not be looking straight down )


----------



## gap2368

Just came across this Video form Mickey Views. I think he did a really good job on the video and talking about how hot it is and how much it moves, and just the over all experience of riding.

A few things I took away from this. 

that for the heat.  

it was the same as out side but with lower humidity ( witch makes things seem cooler)  and a breeze It did stop for him for about 5 minutes but I kind of wonder if that was or CM training ( like when they are doing a CM preview of a new ride they might stop it more often  and they all seem to be 5 minutes) I think once it opens for good we will know more. you can also hear ( in Past port to the park and this video) the wind that goes though them and you can see his hair moving a good bit.  I have a feeling these will be like siting in any  theme park some where in the shade with a good breeze blowing.  

I think going into EPCOT when the French pavilion gets done is going to be so cool that I am so excited about ( I am having a hard time with what I mean by this but just going over that walk way they are making to get to the new ride I think will be very cool)

he did say that coming into the station was a little bumpy and it stops all of a sudden  it almost look like your going to hit the gondola infant of you, ( look a  little scary to me but just have to tall my self it will not hit it and maybe look in another direction for that 2 or 3 seconds)  

I really like the teaming in each station I think every time you go in and out of them you can essay see something new love the AoA POP fan in the station and how it look like boat propellers   The CBR look so much like an out door market very opened and airy ( it might need to be this way due to all the people.  

I really can not tell but it does not look like it is ( the station ) are that hight up I know they are a little but I think for people in wheelchair it will not be a very hard push up a ramp and it look all flat in CBR and early to go from one line to the other.

one last thing I just might have to get the MB that looks so cool.


----------



## gap2368

Another great video this one by Michael Kay 

A few hight light from this one.

 it look like at CBR there is a separate line or wheelchair ECV ( not conformed )

the vents you can close open ( the ones up top) this could be nice if it rains or when it is cold 

there are vents down at the floor and the back of your sets ( it looks smaller then the big ones up top

He also said the wrap ones where cooler inside then the unwrapped ones. but said it was much better then being out side

The highest your up is 93 feet

They had 7 people in the gondola and had plenty of room ( one of the times ) 

At some point between CBR and Rivera you can see all 4 parks at the same time ( I think this is so cool)

there is a bathroom at CBR station ( so one close to all the station)

when they went to EPCOT from CBR the line looked kind of long but it looked like it moved fast not sure how long it was or how long it took 

He also said it was a little bumpy but nothing bad ( my guess would be like at the end or water rides the little bumps going up the ramp)


----------



## toocherie

gap2368 said:


> it was the same as out side but with lower humidity ( witch makes things seem cooler)  and a breeze It did stop for him for about 5 minutes but I kind of wonder if that was or CM training ( like when they are doing a CM preview of a new ride they might stop it more often  and they all seem to be 5 minutes) I think once it opens for good we will know more. you can also hear ( in Past port to the park and this video) the wind that goes though them and you can see his hair moving a good bit.  I have a feeling these will be like siting in any  theme park some where in the shade with a good breeze blowing.


As someone who is always cold (and going in November and January) I am worried about them being too cold . . .


----------



## gap2368

toocherie said:


> As someone who is always cold (and going in November and January) I am worried about them being too cold . . .


Well at lest you can close the vents so this should help you out.   But yes it dose get cold at Disney going from the TTC to the MK on the  ferry on a cold day was/is not fun. I do not think the gondola will be that bad


----------



## toocherie

I saw your second post about being able to close the vents after I posted--that will help!


----------



## seashoreCM

> ... he did say that coming into the station was a little bumpy and it stops all of a sudden it almost look like your going to hit the gondola in front of you, ( look a little scary to me ...


The gondolas can sway fore and aft a little. So there is no way to guarantee that one won't bump into another in close quarter unless there is a cushion in between or if there is a complicated system of sensors and side cushions that will squeeze a gondola against the platform it it gets too close to the one in front. If the only cushions are attached to the gondolas and another gondola hits  a cushion then that counts as a bump-into.

With vents both at floor level and above head level the cabin will get more air circulation even when standing still compared with a cabin without.

I'm sure that the ugly scars on the landscape left behind after construction will be landscaped over soon and in a few months everything will look a lot better both from the air and from the ground.

I don't think the gondolas "spoiling the view" at the resorts are really that bad other than to make some guests want to draw the window drapes for privacy.


----------



## Weedy

I was able to ride today with a friend who is a cast member. 
We had a stroller with us. There was still lots of room in the cabin with the stroller. Other people were loaded in the cabin with us. At one point we had 5 adults a 3 year old and the stroller. Plenty of room.


----------



## gap2368

seashoreCM said:


> The gondolas can sway fore and aft a little. So there is no way to guarantee that one won't bump into another in close quarter unless there is a cushion in between or if there is a complicated system of sensors and side cushions that will squeeze a gondola against the platform it it gets too close to the one in front. If the only cushions are attached to the gondolas and another gondola hits  a cushion then that counts as a bump-into.
> 
> With vents both at floor level and above head level the cabin will get more air circulation even when standing still compared with a cabin without.
> 
> I'm sure that the ugly scars on the landscape left behind after construction will be landscaped over soon and in a few months everything will look a lot better both from the air and from the ground.
> 
> I don't think the gondolas "spoiling the view" at the resorts are really that bad other than to make some guests want to draw the window drapes for privacy.


not saying the bumpy ness would bother me was just pointing it out incase it would bother someone is all.

I think they will leave under the gondola clear in the rear case they need to do an evacuation 

yes I too think with vents on at lest 3 side of the gondola and the floor it will have a nice breeze inside


----------



## gap2368

Weedy said:


> I was able to ride today with a friend who is a cast member.
> We had a stroller with us. There was still lots of room in the cabin with the stroller. Other people were loaded in the cabin with us. At one point we had 5 adults a 3 year old and the stroller. Plenty of room.
> View attachment 439201View attachment 439203View attachment 439205


how fun how was the ride for you and where did you go ( did you do all three lines)


----------



## Weedy

gap2368 said:


> how fun how was the ride for you and where did you go ( did you do all three lines)


Yes all three lines. It was so fun. The Gondolas were very comfortable. The breeze was great. We stopped for a few moments and it was a little warm but not bad (it was 92 in Orlando today).
The Skyliner stations are very open and amazingly cool and all have restrooms
I don’t know why some of my photos have been posting sideways??


----------



## gap2368

Weedy said:


> Yes all three lines. It was so fun. The Gondolas were very comfortable. The breeze was great. We stopped for a few moments and it was a little warm but not bad (it was 92 in Orlando today).
> The Skyliner stations are very open and amazingly cool and all have restrooms
> View attachment 439235


Look like a kind of long line did it move fast. It looks like even after fireworks the lines should move fast and I think that should really help


----------



## Weedy

gap2368 said:


> Look like a kind of long line did it move fast. It looks like even after fireworks the lines should move fast and I think that should really help


Amazingly fast. I think 2-3 minutes for this line


----------



## gap2368

Weedy said:


> Amazingly fast. I think 2-3 minutes for this line


So excited to see how fast it works for end of the night after fireworks when people are tired and having a set will be great.  Is my next trip really at the end of April. Just might have to go sooner.


----------



## Weedy

I really hope it works like planned. It would be great to have it run between TTC and Magic Kingdom. A continuous transportation would be great after the fireworks


----------



## gap2368

Weedy said:


> I really hope it works like planned. It would be great to have it run between TTC and Magic Kingdom. A continuous transportation would be great after the fireworks


I can see them exspanding the system to other parks / resorts in the coming years/ months.  I think below EPCOT is the most likely for the next one. I do hope it works out I think it looks so cool and smile every time I saw it when I was at Disney


----------



## gap2368

Here is yet another Video This one by the Tim tracker  ( the Skyliner stats about 10 minute mark)

a few take aways from this video 

For those that are scary of hight PPO/ AoA to CBR is the lowest as fair as how high it goes. then CBR to HS was the second the highest up is CBR too EPCOT.  Jenn said she was /is scared of hight but said she felt more comftuble as time went on She also said in a prevues blog that she would never ride it but did 

HS-CBR is 4 to 5 minutes they said it was too fast

A little more on the handicap cars they have specific care for mobility device that come off on automatically ( both wrapped and unwrapped) this helps with spacing so they should not have to stop start the line for the cars to enter leave. 

it looked like the cars slowed one and stoped once for 4-5 minutes


----------



## RaySharpton

I really like this informational video from FoodBlog showing video of the wheelchair entrance for wheelchairs.






Here are some screenshots from the video below:



I believe she said WDW placed this Joffrey's coffee stand outside the Caribbean Skyliner Station




The sign between the Caribbean Skyliner Station regular loading and the wheelchair loading.



And a little further to the left showing here I think is the wheelchair queue line.  I know out of the picture on the far left is the exit for the regular guests.



Another station's wheelchair loading queue.



An actual photo of one of the station's wheelchair loading queue.



When she showed this photo she said the safety sign is located inside each gondola, but I don't think this is the photo because I see a fire alarm to the right.  



She said inside the gondola there is an Emergency Call Box.  The box is below and black but is only a partial photo not showing the speaker or call button.


----------



## DisneyOma

People are posting on the Disney FB page that the gondolas are stopping a lot, and they are getting hot inside.


----------



## gap2368

RaySharpton said:


> I really like this informational video from FoodBlog showing video of the wheelchair entrance for wheelchairs.


So in one video they said the highest you will go is 93 feet and this one 60 feel.  ( or close to those numbers ). I wonder what one it is.


----------



## RaySharpton




----------



## dizneefan13

No one is forced to ride anything in Disney World.  If you think it has problems, I bet you would not be happy riding it. So don't.  I know I can't wait to ride it. It looks amazing and I think the views are wonderful from what I have seen so far. 
Yep, everyone has their own opinion, even very negative ones before they have even been near the thing.


----------



## RaySharpton

First-day use for the Disney Skyliner Gondolas started off very busy today with eveyone wanted to ride for the first time.

Here is a time check from one guest:



> *Jeremy Goff‎ to WDW Radio Box People*
> 4 hrs ·
> 
> Here’s a Skyliner trip example for times. We went from Epcot to Hollywood Studios which requires you to go to Carribean Beach Main hub and transfer to the Epcot line. Just thought some of you might be interested in some real-time data.













Of course if you were there at the very busy opening, the lines were long.



> BlogMickey.com
> @Blog_Mickey
> ·
> 21m
> 
> Huge line for Epcot right now at the #DisneySkyliner station for Caribbean Beach Resort. The cast are advising guests to take a bus for quicker service, but would not quote a wait time because the Skyliner is transportation, not an attraction








I can see the wheelchair section to the right was busy, too.









> BlogMickey.com
> @Blog_Mickey
> ·
> 3h
> 
> When the #DisneySkyliner *stops running or slows down*, it's typically because *non*-ECV/handicap guests don't load in time. If that happens, a Cast Member slows/stops the system to ensure guest safety. Red tape on the ground marks the "load by this point" cut off













> LaughingPlace.com
> @laughing_place
> ·
> 4h
> 
> The transportation wait times screens at Caribbean Beach inform guests that they can take the #Skyliner










> bioreconstruct
> @bioreconstruct
> ·
> 5m
> 
> Most Disney Skyliner stations have a separate lane for gondolas that carry guests in wheelchairs.  Seen at left. Unload seen stopped at center, and loading also stopped at left. Gondolas at right move continually for other boarding.










> bioreconstruct
> @bioreconstruct
> ·
> 12m
> 
> Door opening and closing mechanisms seen in Disney Skyliner DHS station. Gondolas pass through each, left to right.


----------



## gap2368

Interesting to know they are letting wheelchair ECV load in the none handicap area.  and this is what some of the stopping is for.  I have a feeling that in a month or two the newness will wear off and people will get more used to loading unloading and there will be less stops slow down.   I am very excited to try it out


----------



## RaySharpton

Here is another first day YouTube video by ResortTV1 for 4-hours and 11-minutes:






He took a video of entering and exiting all of the Disney Skyliner Stations and I took what photos that I could from his video.

I also list some times at different places in the video if you didn't want to go through the whole 4-hours and 11-minutes.

I am just posting the information as I saw the video instead of changing the order because I am typing with one hand for several hours.



He began at the DHS Skyliner Station and as he made the turn in the queue to get in the regular line, I saw this.  This was from an earlier thread and I thought it was in the gondola, but it is not as it is obviously on the wall of the station.  Sorry about that.



As he turned left I see the Disney Hollywood Studios Disability loading station with a Disney castmember guiding a mobility scooter on a gondola.



At minute about 5:44, you can hear the blogger request a clear window gondola since the next gondola had a wrapping the one he was going to get on with two others requested that he not ride with them.  So at least this Disney cast member allowed a request a different gondola other than the one that was coming up next.



Just before he entered the gondola, I noticed what looked like air vents near the floor of the gondola.



I didn't notice the air vents on the other side of the gondola, but maybe it is just a higher angle.  But I noticed this in several of his photos.



As I looked further to the left I can see a bumper metal bar to stop strollers and mobility scooters and wheelchairs from hitting the end of the gondola.

And maybe this is why the Disney cast members are asking guests to load all of the strollers and mobility scooters and wheelchairs straight into the gondola instead of backing in which I would have preferred.

It also looks to narrow for my wheelchair to turn around with the two benches down and I didn't hear anyone request to raise the seats on the video.  When everyone exited they had to back up.





I couldn't make out the decals.  I had to zoom in the video just to get a close up of the stickers.

I am going to stop hear and add the following times when the monorail type announcements were made from each of the four Disney Skyliner Stations and one time when the gondola stopped.

I can hear the monorail type intro starting at minute 6:55 going from DHS Skyliner Station to Caribbean Skyliner Station if you're interested.

I can hear the monorail type intro starting at minute 14:20 going from Caribbean Skyliner Station to DHS Skyliner Station if you're interested.

I can hear the monorail type intro starting at minute 27:46 going from Pop Skyliner Station to Caribbean Skyliner Station if you're interested.



He reached the Caribbean Skyliner Station which is beautiful and large I guess because there are three different Skyliner gates and he looked around.  This is the Caribbean Skyliner Station to the Riviera Skyliner Station, The Big Turn and finally EPCOT Skyliner Station.



Turning around these are the other two destinations at the Caribbean Skyliner Station.


On to the next post


----------



## RaySharpton

Post two:



Here is the first photo of a mobility scooter entering the Caribbean Skyliner Station headin g to the Pop Skyliner Station.  Everyone, for now, has to drive straight on and not back in.  I guess that is what the metal bumper bar is for on the other side of the gondola.



The gondola window vents have a black latch that can be opened and closed by hand.  I also noticed rotating type fans at each Skyliner station blowing air towards the bottom of the gondolas as they move by.



When he was through he came back and entered the Pop/Animator's Skyliner Station and on his left is the Disability queue and the regular line is to the right.



Once he got back to the Caribbean Skyliner Station from Pop, he entered the Riviera Skyliner Station, the Big Turn and EPCOT Skyliner Station.  He took the photo from the regular line looking at the side of the Disability queue.



When they entered the Riviera Skyliner Station the doors opened, but no one got off and then the doors closed.  What is interesting is this station has a big turn type device, because it makes a right turn without anyone getting off.



Still in the Riviera Skyliner Station after the 90-degree turn, a Disney cast member asked explained that they would be continuing to EPCOT.   So the doors opened and closed again.  There is no Disability queue here.  The gondola slows down or stops for strollers, wheelchairs or mobility scooters.  Later I saw people get on and off.  I don't know if they were from the Caribbean Resort or guests of cast members.  I just don't know.  



When he arrived at the Epcot Skyliner Station he didn't show the Disability queue.  This is him reloading the Epcot Skyliner Station to go back to the Caribbean Skyliner Station.  He did a lot of things in between, but I was just concentrating on the Disability aspect of the Skyliner.  To the immediate right is a separate entrance queue out of view in this photo



When arriving at the Riviera Skyliner Station, this guest in a transport wheelchair was about to load onto the gondola.  This is a regular line.  I still don't know where these guests are coming from.  I know that some Disney Caribbean Resort buildings are very close, but I didn't know they were actually letting a guest use the Riviera Skyliner Station

I only saw guests loading and exiting the gondola here.   I think everyone arriving from the EPCOT Skyliner Station or the Caribbean Skyliner Station ever got off the gondolas as far as I could see on the videos.  They only got on.


----------



## RaySharpton

Post three:



While he was waiting with friends who also had a mobility scooter, the person in front of the loaded onto the Caribbean Skyliner Station Gondola headed back to the EPCOT Skyliner Station.  If you notice this is a larger Walker Mobility scooter loading.  He didn't appear to have any problem driving straight on.

The limits for strollers, wheelchairs, and mobility scooters are they must be no wider than 30" and no longer than 48" to board any gondola.



Their family enters after he is placed.  I noticed the small child climb on the bench to get to the other end, but there seemed to plenty of space for the rest of the family.



Now he let his friend enter the next gondola.  This appears to be an older ECV that WDW used to rent from looking at the front tiller and the rear.   I assume she bought one.  She didn't appear to have any problem drying straight on the gondola.



And there she is.  So they want to have the wheelchair and mobility scooters to enter first and turn off their device before the rest of the family or guests enter.


When passing through the Riviera Skyliner there were more guests wanting to get on.  The gondola appeared to move extremely slowly if not actually stopping for the stroller to enter.  Again, I have no idea where these guests that are boarding are coming from.



Back at the EPCOT Skyliner Station she seems to back up slowly and carefully but didn't appear to have any problems driving backward out of the gondola at the Disability exit.

I had more time info but it got erased after the first post.  So I will add to it later.


----------



## RaySharpton

Since I lost my previous info in the previous post, I went through the video and time dated some places that you might be interested in.






In the video section above you can in here the Disney Skyliner monorail type voice telling everyone what to expect as they leave DHS Skyliner Station starting at minute 14:20 and head to the Caribbean Skyliner Station.  The voice also interjects comments on some of the longer routes and then the last monorail type voice telling everyone what to expect as they reach their next Skyliner Station destination.






I can hear the monorail type intro starting at minute 14:20 going from Caribbean Skyliner Station to the Pop/Animator's Skyliner Station.






I can hear the monorail type intro starting at minute 27:45 going from Pop/Animator's Skyliner Station to the Caribbean Skyliner Station.






I can hear the monorail type intro starting at minute 43:36 going from the Caribbean Skyliner StationPop/Animator's Skyliner Station to the Riviera Skyliner Station, the Big Turn, and finally EPCOT Skyliner Station if you're interested.






Okay, here is the bouncing gondola part of the video.  It was leaving the EPCOT Skyliner Station and then made a stop and you can see the gondola across the way bouncing some starting at hour 1:02:06.  And restarts at 1:04:50.

https://youtu.be/4BKRg-5kZqE?t=5420

Now, this is a very interesting part of the video at the Caribbean Skyliner Station going to the Riviera Skyliner Station, the Big Turn, and finally EPCOT Skyliner Station.  You will see two groups each with a mobility scooter.  The first one is a larger Walker Mobility ECV.  The second is also a larger ECV that is actually an old, bought, Disney ECV that used to be used at all of the Disney parks.  I have never seen one of these outside the parks.

Remember the mobility scooter is required not to be wider than 30" and no longer than 48" to enter the gondolas.

This starts at hour 1:30:20.

https://youtu.be/4BKRg-5kZqE?t=6086

This is another interesting part of the video that includes several features.  I started the video right before it enters the Rivera Skyliner Station so that you could get an idea of how much quicker it enters the station.

Also, you get to look inside the Rivera Skyliner Station and see how pretty it is and how even though the doors open, the cast members, at this time, discourage exiting.

You can also see how this station has a turning feature like the Big Turn between this station and the EPCOT Skyliner Station.

Finally, when the doors open a second time you can see several guests getting ready to enter the gondolas.  I didn't know people were allowed.  There might be a few rooms open already, I don't know.

I do know the there are no special queues for Disability boarding at this station only.  The Disney cast members can stop or extremely slow the gondolas for guests or strollers or wheelchairs to enter the gondola.

This starts at hour 1:41:26.

https://youtu.be/4BKRg-5kZqE?t=6690

.This section shows the EPCOT Skyliner station with the stroller exiting first in the regular exit and the mobility scooter continues around to the Disability exit.  Here you can see the larger Disney type older mobility scooter exit.  You can only enter the gondola headfirst and exit backward.  Also when you enter, the mobility device must enter the gondola first and the cast member places chocks behind the rear wheels and then the rest of the group enters the gondola.

.


----------



## RaySharpton

Joe's first-day experience riding on the Disney Skyliner gondolas and his thoughts and comments are outstanding and very informative.

https://forums.wdwmagic.com/threads...-been-discussed.924477/page-1095#post-8904632

https://forums.wdwmagic.com/threads...-been-discussed.924477/page-1095#post-8904632


> Everything about wheelchair cabin management:
> 
> Wheelchair cabins are assigned at the beginning of day, and are identified by inserting a plug near the top of the hanger.
> The plug causes the door opening rail to collapse, so the doors stay closed thru the main unload platform.







vimeo363204268



> The plug also activates the track switch into the wheelchair unload area. As a flagged cabin approaches the switch, a chain drive activates and pulls the cabin across the switch.







vimeo363204456

This is so interesting to me to see how the gondola is switched to the second Disability loading area.



> Doors open as the cabin enters the wheelchair unload position.
> Wheelchair cabins are unloaded and loaded simultaneously.
> The chair is backed out.
> The control podiums at both unload and load have a countdown timer. Operators at both positions must be held in a button on the panel when the counter reaches zero for the cabins to advance. If either is not holding in the button when the timer is approaching zero, a reminder chime sounds. (The chime can be heard in the door opener video above.)
> The cabin advances from unloading to load position, while the cabin in load position moves around to prepare for re-entering the mainstream.
> Doors remain open between unloading and load.
> The load operator briefly inspects the cabin, and then loads the wheelchair in a forward direction, instructing the rest of the party to wait.
> Seats will never be folded during operation.
> The wheelchair is instructed to move forward as far as possible. ECV’s are instructed to pull up against a guide rail along the floor.
> Rubber chocks are placed behind the rear wheels.
> Then the rest of the party is invited to enter.
> Both operators release the cabins as described above.
> Doors close immediately upon leaving the load position.
> After advancing around the curve, the cabin pauses for a few seconds before re-entering the mainstream.
> Empty wheelchair cabins will not be available to load at the regular load platform. Doors will remain closed, and the cabins remain empty.
> Wheelchair entrance to Pop/AoA station is thru the exit.
> You may request an unwrapped cabin for better sightseeing, but the wait may be long.
> Capacity is 1 wheelchair/ecv plus 6 more but maybe less for very large ecv, as they do not fold the seat.





> I was told that the Epcot line _will _be stopped for wheelchair loading at Riviera. In fact, I was going to get off at Riviera on my ecv to look around, but they requested that I not.





> CBR station has wi-fi, but it's neither Disney-Guest nor any of the resort wi-fi. Instead, they named it Disney Skyliner. You might have to connect to it the first time.
> 
> The mysterious green and red lights behind the doors are nothing more than a power indicator. Close up, they have the familiar 1 within a circle. When they're green, lights and sound are powered on. They look like they may actually be a push-button switch, but the cm I talked to didn't know.





> Some thoughts:
> 
> We had a pretty consistent 10mph wind from the east today. The affect on air flow in the cabins was very pronounced. Heading west out of Riviera, there was almost no airflow, and it became a bit uncomfortable. It improved as soon as the cabin made the turn north towards Epcot, even before it picked up speed. The cabin was quite comfortable when traveling in all other directions. Even heading south, with the wind blowing against the windowless doors, there was a good breeze coming up from the floor vents (which I can't figure out, because they're only on the back of the cabin.) Indeed, at times the wind was whistling through like a log cabin on the prairie.
> 
> I was riding on my ECV. The cabins also got a bit uncomfortable in the stations, but I attribute that to the fact that the wheelchair cabins spend a lot more time in the stations, much of it with the doors closed. There's no perceptible airflow when the cabins are moving at load speed.
> 
> The cabins seem to pick up and amplify sounds from the ground. I guess the sounds are bouncing around the walls. Passing over BVD sounded almost like NYC traffic. The roar of the BWV air conditioners was very noticeable, as was the noise of any construction machinery that we happened to pass by.
> 
> The solar panels along the paths between Speedway and the firehouse and through the woods on the Studios line are there to power small lights along the paths. I noticed the lights along the Pop/AoA path, too, but I didn't see any solar panels there. I guess they have electric service.
> 
> Lines at the CBR station seemed to build throughout the day. As others have said, they were a tangled mess, especially the line for Epcot, which overflowed both the permanent queue and the extension taped out on the floor. It made getting to the restrooms difficult.
> 
> Wheelchair entrance to the Pop station is thru the exit. Weird.
> 
> CM's said it's perfectly OK to request an unwrapped cabin, even in the wheelchair line. But it may take a while on the wheelchair line, because there may be only 1 or 2 unwrapped cabins assigned.
> 
> People on the board were wondering how the spurs to the storage yard connect to the main track at a 90 degree angle. It's simply 2 small radius curve tracks on both sides, with switches and a chain drive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vimeo 415025
> 
> The CBR internal shuttle bus stops at the Skyliner station in both directions, between Trinidad and Jamaica, and on the return from Aruba to Martinique. The number of buses on the route has been increased from 1 to 2, so they're probably running about every 10 minutes.
> 
> I noticed the walkway from the bus stop to the storage yard didn't have any restrictive signs, so I rolled up and peeked thru the fence. Very interesting. A chain drive moves cabins across the top of the yard. Drive tires move them thru the switches onto the individual legs -- just the opposite of the switch into the wheelchair platforms. Those boxes seen above the middle of the legs in the overhead photos shelter another set of drive tires.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vimeo 415026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vimeo 415026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vimeo 415026
> 
> ETA: Forgot to mention: I saw a gaggle of Doppelmayr techs hobnobbing at CBR. I think they were the ones hired for local support. They were wearing an assortment of various-colored ordinary work clothes, with a Doppelmayr patch above the breast pocket, a Skyliner patch on one sleeve, and a nametag (did


----------



## RaySharpton

Fangorn wrote his experience on an opening day for riding the Disney Skyliner gondolas with his wife using a wheelchair in the evening.



Fangorn said:


> Our evening was purposefully all about the Skyliner today. We rode from DHS to Epcot, entered Epcot (mostly to get another day toward the AP freebie), had fish and chips then took the Skyliner back to DHS to catch a bus to OKW.  DW was using a wheelchair this trip due to a hip issue that makes walking long distances very painful.  But she can transfer and walk quickly.
> 
> Here are my observations: (long)
> 
> We arrived at DHS and got in the Skyliner line at 5:56. The line was ot of the station and partway back towards the bus stops. It looked long, but was moving - until the Skyliner stopped. I counted the number of people actually in line - 58. The Skyliner stopped 3 times while we were in that line, but even with the stops, we would've been on a gondola in under 6 minutes if not for...
> CMs that provided incorrect information and insisted that since DW was in the wheelchair, we absolutely had to use the secondary loop. There were 5 other parties in the ECV/Wheelchair line. Apparently, gondolas from the secondary line cannot be dispatched any quicker than 90 seconds apart, and the CM doing the loading there was in no hurry. It took over 20 minutes for us to get on a gondola. This same CM would not let DW get out of the wheelchair and transfer by herself. I had to push her in (no biggie) and then wait for the CM to put chocks behind the wheels.
> The trip from DHS to CBR was 5 mins 30 secs.
> Getting off at CBR took time as well since CM had to remove the chocks.
> When we said we wanted to go to Epcot, we're were escorted by a very nice CM to the correct line - the ECV line, of course. That line had at least a dozen ECVs in it. The regular line was quite long as well, with maybe 300 people in it.
> It became apparent that not all the CMs know the procedures (no surprise there) when a female suit came over to us and asked DW if she could transfer. We said yes, and she said we could/should go on the regular line and have DW get out of the chair, fold up the chair and just get on as normal. I told her what the CMs assay DHS had told us. She sighed a heavy sigh, asked if I remember their names (I did), and then told us that the ECV line can take a very long time and it is not their policy to make everyone in a wheelchair use the ECV loop.
> The Skyliner stopped A LOT while we were on it. I have to assume it was mostly due to self-absorption and/or general stupidity but guests. I saw 2 instances myself where parents weren't paying attention to where the children were, got separated from them, and then stood inside a gondola telling at Johnny to hurry up. CM has to stop the line. CMs I talked to were pretty frustrated with how things were going on opening day.
> Talked to lots of people in line - nearly everyone was just making the trip on the Skyliner because it was opening day (like us)
> The trip from CBR to Epcot was over 20 minutes due to easy to many stops of the line.
> Left Epcot at 8:10. Skyliner line was not bad - took about 10 min.  We were not required to use the ECV line. In fact, we were encouraged not to.
> That ECV line had at least 30 parties in it - and some of those folks were getting a tad belligerent at the wait.
> Way fewer stops going back to CBR - only 1, in fact.
> No queue heading to DHS - walked right on.
> The airflow on the gondolas is quite pleasant - IF the line is moving. When stationary, it gets a tad stuffy, rather than hot. It was very pleasant after the sun went down.
> Gondolas are very quiet. Lots of kids (and a few adults as well) will fall asleep during from Epcot to CBR.
> It's apparent to me that there are more than a few kinks yet to be worked out with the Skyliner procedures and CM training. I'm not sure how they're going to cure guest stupidity though.
> 
> Steve


----------



## RaySharpton

gap2368 said:


> Interesting to know they are letting wheelchair ECV load in the none handicap area.  and this is what some of the stopping is for.  I have a feeling that in a month or two the newness will wear off and people will get more used to loading unloading and there will be less stops slow down.   I am very excited to try it out


 
The only place that I saw a wheelchair load in the regular line was at the Riviera Skyliner Station.  That station didn't have a Disability second row to load wheelchairs, etc. and they have to stop the gondola to load.  They may extremely slow down instead of completely stopping, but I am not sure.


----------



## gap2368

RaySharpton said:


> The only place that I saw a wheelchair load in the regular line was at the Riviera Skyliner Station.  That station didn't have a Disability second row to load wheelchairs, etc. and they have to stop the gondola to load.  They may extremely slow down instead of completely stopping, but I am not sure.


O thought the riva station was not working at this time since on the other thread the person that is there now asked to get off there and they were told no


----------



## bookgirl2632

So wait, I can’t use the Riviera station?  I’m in Aruba 55 and it is right next to us.  I had a cast member who was a manager of sorts here at CBR who specifically said we could use it.  I guess I’ll find out in about an hour.  If not, we’ll catch the internal bus to the main station.  Seems silly though.  They had fencing up when we got here, blocking the walkway, but it was taken down two days ago.  There are no signs telling people not to use the station.


----------



## RaySharpton

bookgirl2632 said:


> So wait, I can’t use the Riviera station?  I’m in Aruba 55 and it is right next to us.  I had a cast member who was a manager of sorts here at CBR who specifically said we could use it.  I guess I’ll find out in about an hour.  If not, we’ll catch the internal bus to the main station.  Seems silly though.  They had fencing up when we got here, blocking the walkway, but it was taken down two days ago.  There are no signs telling people not to use the station.


 
I don't know.  Some say no, some say yes.  Please let us know and take some photos if you can.


----------



## gap2368

Saw this on Twitter that someone posted a picture of an emergency kit. This is the first I heard of this has anyone else seen or heard this


----------



## bookgirl2632

Update: we were able to board at Riviera this morning.  Currently on it now.  It’s amazingly cool, in all regards.  Very quiet as well.  We boarded at 8:20am and arrived at Epcot at 8:29am.  Very nice ride and experience.  Bag check was a breeze and now waiting to enter.


----------



## gap2368

where is a YouTube from Prince Charming Dev

A few take aways from this video. is there is an emergence kit in each gondola ( not sure what all it hold guess the same items that was on twitter form someone else) 

they will run in the rain but if there is lighting with in 6 miles they will get everyone off and not let any more guest back on ( so summer times will more then likely be down for a few hours )

Also in-order to park at one of the Skyliner resorts you must have a reservation as there is not enough parking 

He also show the call Botton like other have.


----------



## RaySharpton

Check out Jessica's great first-hand reports using her wheelchair during the opening day Disney Skyliner gondola at the link below:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/first-hand-review-of-skyliner-from-a-wheelchair.3771974/



Jecca said:


> I’m a lucky girl and just happened to be here in WDW on the first day of Skyliner's grand opening. We're staying at Caribbean Beach in the Aruba section. We left Epcot via International Gateway at 4:50pm to board Skyliner, and these are some of my experiences and thoughts:
> 
> 1. There is a separate line for people using mobility devices. While I thought that line was short, in reality it took much longer to board than for those who were in the "walking" line, which moved at a decent clip as long as Skyliner was working. There were six folks with mobility devices and their families in front of us.
> 
> 2. Skyliner goes down pretty frequently, at least it did today. We waited what seemed like forever in line, partially because we were waiting for the accessible loading and partially because it was down for up to 10 minutes at a time.
> 
> 3. There are 95 seconds, in theory, between loading of accessible gondolas. I do not believe these gondolas are any different from the regular ones - they just don't allow as many people on them. You can load 10 "typical" travelers in the gondola or 6 in parties with a mobility device. Anyway, while the gondolas are moving, there are about 12 gondolas on the regular track for every 1 gondola on the accessible track. The ones on the accessible track rejoin the regular line pretty seamlessly once things get moving. They pull two gondolas at a time onto the accessible loading area for unloading/reloading.
> 
> 4. They load people using mobility devices in a forward direction into the gondola, and I have to say it's pretty tight in there. There is absolutely no room to turn around, and my wheelchair is pretty small. That means gondolas are unloaded in reverse, so you're going backwards. This is particularly not ideal because all of the warning signs and instructions are on the inside of the door behind you, so you can't read them at all. I would much prefer to load backwards and unload forwards, but that's just me. I honestly don't think Disney thinks a lot of these things through. I have many examples.
> 
> 5. Not mobility related, but the ride itself is pretty cool if you aren't scared of heights (which I'm not). My husband, on the other hand, was freaking out and felt like he was in a tomb. This was exacerbated by the fact that the gondolas with designs and characters on them are REALLY hard to see through. Like, really hard. And the glass is reflective, so you're pretty much looking at yourself sort of in a funhouse mirror. They also sway in the breeze, especially when they're stopped mid-flight.
> 
> 6. All in all, it took us over an hour from the time we got in line at Epcot to getting to our room in Aruba at CB. It was an inordinately long time for a system that has been touted to be quick and only take 10-15 minutes to get to and from any of the stations. And my line for a gondola on the accessible track was only 6 families deep.
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions that I didn't answer.





Jecca said:


> Yes, there are vents in the floor. Honestly, it was pretty cool in the box. No complaints on that front.
> 
> My husband saw the intercom box behind me, but said it was pretty far up in the corner by the door. They put a block brake behind the wheels of the wheelchair, so between that and the height of the box there (as well as my husband being in the way) there is absolutely no way I could have reached it. Again, part of the problem here is that the mobility device is loaded forward so you can't see all the emergency signage behind you.
> 
> I wiggled the benches and I think I saw a hinge, but I didn't see a latch. It could have been under the bench.
> 
> I took a couple of me and my husband. I'll try to edit this to post them as I took them on my phone.





Jecca said:


> UPDATE: We ended up riding twice today. The first time was pretty early in the morning to Hollywood Studios and it was smooth sailing. When we got to that station, I saw a Disney suit and approached him. It turns out he works for engineering and loved getting feedback on the direction mobility devices are loaded/unloaded. He and a manager that was called over both looked stunned when I mentioned the emergency details being behind the backs of people using devices. They hadn't thought of that. They also suggested that I try to load backwards next time, so I did. I didn't ask the CM at the station, and just told him I was going to go in backwards. He also looked stunned but didn't say anything.
> 
> Speaking of that second ride, it was after the final Illuminations from the Epcot Station to CB. What a disaster for people in the "wheelchair line". The line was backed up beyond the bottom of the ramp up to the station. While that was well and good for the "ambulatory line" because that one moves quickly, the "wheelchair line" took FOREVER. We were once again six from the front and waited 55 minutes just to load. I can't imagine how long the people at the end of the line waited. It's really ridiculous from an efficiency perspective. The 95 seconds to load and unload are way too long. They need to rethink the ratio of mobility device gondolas vs. "regular" gondolas. Thankfully there were a number of suits there who were watching all of this happen. The "ambulatory line" didn't have nearly as many people by the time we left as the "wheelchair line".


----------



## RaySharpton

A recent video by passport to the parks showing using Disney Skyliner gondolas after the EPCOT closure at the International Gateway on the Disney Skyliner EPCOT Station.

The lines were long, but he was able to make it through in about 17 minutes because of the crowd emptying after the closure of EPCOT.

That's not bad.  I've waited longer for a bus at closing before.






.


----------



## mamabunny

RaySharpton said:


> A recent video by passport to the parks showing using Disney Skyliner gondolas after the EPCOT closure at the International Gateway on the Disney Skyliner EPCOT Station.
> 
> The lines were long, but he was able to make it through in about 17 minutes because of the crowd emptying after the closure of EPCOT.
> 
> That's not bad.  I've waited longer for a bus at closing before.



17 minutes at Park closing is not too shabby at all!  Especially since a lot of folks will be (relatively) close to the IG when fireworks are done, and I would guess that they will naturally gravitate towards the Skyliner if it goes where they are headed.


----------



## persimmondeb

Any word on what they are doing with those who don't use a wheelchair/scooter but need extra time to board? I use a cane and have balance issues, and I'm a bit nervous about boarding a moving thing, especially by myself.


----------



## RaySharpton

Here is another video with info about Disney Skyliner gondolas by wdwprepschool:






Shannon performs a walk thru on how to use the Disney Skyliner system with a few tips.

She also said that guests at the Disney Caribbean Resort are using the Disney Riviera Skyliner Station.

For the time being, the Disney Skyliner Stations are opening about 15-minutes before park openings and 30-minutes after park closings.  I don't know about the times, but that is what a Disney castmember told her along with these times will continue to change.


----------



## RaySharpton

Wow!  These BlogMickey comments really surprised me!

I am still going to ride the gondolas this December.

I liked the passport to the parks showing using Disney Skyliner gondolas after the EPCOT closure at the International Gateway on the Disney Skyliner EPCOT Station.   He was in similar lines and it took him 17-minutes to get on a gondola at the closing of EPCOT.

I wonder if BlogMickey was having a bad day or if this is from one of his staff?



> BlogMickey.com
> 
> @Blog_Mickey
> ·
> 4h
> 
> The #DisneySkyliner logistics at the end of the night at Epcot are a mess. At this point, we can't recommend using the system as a reliable form of transportation. From frequent stops to managers who weren't prepared for park close, there are plenty of growing pains


----------



## mamabunny

I think it's growing pains, and will resolve fairly quickly.

Clearly, the Skyliner is proving to be far more popular than Disney prepared for!  

And it sounds like they need to work on smoothing out the timing and ?maybe? the loading procedures for the HA line; I know that I would be MUCH quicker to exit if I was allowed to take the 5 to 10 extra seconds up front to load in reverse, so I could drive out at my exit point.


----------



## DisneyOma

persimmondeb said:


> Any word on what they are doing with those who don't use a wheelchair/scooter but need extra time to board? I use a cane and have balance issues, and I'm a bit nervous about boarding a moving thing, especially by myself.



Try boarding at the accessible queue?


----------



## DisneyOma

Wondering if the system has done the evac unloading due to localized thunderstorms yet?


----------



## lanejudy

DisneyOma said:


> Wondering if the system has done the evac unloading due to localized thunderstorms yet?


Local thunderstorms shouldn't result in emergency evacuation procedures.  They will simply bring all loaded gondolas to the station and unload, without loading more.  I haven’t heard of need for a shutdown since opening.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## gap2368

mamabunny said:


> I think it's growing pains, and will resolve fairly quickly.
> 
> Clearly, the Skyliner is proving to be far more popular than Disney prepared for!
> 
> And it sounds like they need to work on smoothing out the timing and ?maybe? the loading procedures for the HA line; I know that I would be MUCH quicker to exit if I was allowed to take the 5 to 10 extra seconds up front to load in reverse, so I could drive out at my exit point.


Yes I too think it is growing pains and when the newness and they have time to work things out it will be much smother. I think there will always be some type of line at the end of the night and I think this was the new night time show at EPCOT.


----------



## persimmondeb

DisneyOma said:


> Try boarding at the accessible queue?


I figure that's probably my best bet, but I wasn't sure if it's permitted or not, since I don't have "wheels".


----------



## RaySharpton

The Disney Skyliner Gondolas don't have tie-downs for wheelchairs or mobility scooters.

In the videos, the Disney cast members request the mobility device enter the Disney Skyliner Gondola first all of the way to the metal bar of the opposite wall. It looks like the bar is the height of the wheels to protect the gondola wall.

Then the Disney cast member places a chock device behind each wheel of the wheelchair or mobility scooter to keep it from moving during the flight and possibly rolling over other guests' feet that might be in the gondola. I think some guests have mistaken these devices for weights in empty gondolas.

Then the rest of the guests are allowed to enter.

When exiting at their destination, everyone just follows the procedure in reverse.

.


----------



## mamabunny

RaySharpton said:


> The Disney Skyliner Gondolas don't have tie-downs for wheelchairs or mobility scooters.
> 
> In the videos, the Disney cast members request the mobility device enter the Disney Skyliner Gondola first all of the way to the metal bar of the opposite wall. It looks like the bar is the height of the wheels to protect the gondola wall.
> 
> Then the Disney cast member places a chock device behind each wheel of the wheelchair or mobility scooter to keep it from moving during the flight and possibly rolling over other guests' feet that might be in the gondola. I think some guests have mistaken these devices for weights in empty gondolas.
> 
> Then the rest of the guests are allowed to enter.
> 
> When exiting at their destination, everyone just follows the procedure in reverse.
> 
> .



I'm glad to know that the chocks are being used, even though it seems like the swaying tends to be more to-and-fro versus side-to-side. It's still good to keep anything with wheels from rolling back and forth!  Don't want anyone accidentally "testing" the holding ability of the doors with an ECV!


----------



## RaySharpton

https://www.easywdw.com/easy/blog/t...to-epcot-for-park-open-and-frozen-ever-after/

easywdw posted a video about using the Disney Skyliner Gondolas for rope drop at Disney Parks and Skyliner schedule and Disney Caribbean Resort info.



> *Taking the Disney Skyliner Gondola to Epcot for Park Open and Frozen Ever After*





> We’ll take the Skyliner from Disney’s Hollywood Studios to Epcot to see what we can expect at the International Gateway (IG) entrance at Park open. I wrote a preliminary review last week introducing what to expect from the new transportation system, along with some tips on how to best utilize it. I followed that up with a look at the Skyliner operating schedule over the next few months, and what it may mean for the future of the Studios’ Extra Magic Hours schedule and the potential for extended operating hours at a Park that now plays host to the Star Wars franchise. As we transfer from Hollywood Studios to the Caribbean Beach Resort, and then to the Riviera Resort and Epcot, I’ll add some updated thoughts on how things are going up in the calamitous cupboards in the sky. We’ll also check out some new park-hopping opportunities that the Skyliner introduces and some alternative transportation options and touring strategies should the gondola system be down in the morning. Then we’ll see how things go entering Epcot with the potential for 25,000+ more people using the World Showcase entrance/exit in the Skyliner age with guests from Caribbean Beach, Pop Century, and Art of Animation coming this way.





> Hollywood Studios continues to open at 6am for Extra Extra Magic Hours, which means the Studios’ Skyliner station opens at 5:45am, along with the line that connects the Park to Caribbean Beach, Pop Century, and Art of Animation. Above is the scene outside the Studios on Thursday, October 3rd, at 7:21am. That’s a little less than half of the way through the three-hour set of Extra Extra Magic Hours, and almost two hours after the Skyliner initially came online. Very few people are headed into the Studios, which is part of why our plan to ride Smugglers Run just before the Park opens to everyone at 9am works so well.





> In November, this is the current Skyliner schedule, heading into and (more importantly) out of Hollywood Studios:










> This is also the time that the Pop Century/Art of Animation and Caribbean Beach sections of the Skyliner begin operation.





> Here’s the November Skyliner schedules for Epcot, where the service comes online one hour before the first eligible guests may enter the Park:










> Epcot typically opens at 9am with one 8am morning Extra Magic Hour each week. The fact that the Studios’ line opens no later than 7am means that it’s possible to transfer to the Caribbean Beach Resort hub in plenty of time to catch the first Epcot gondola of the day. Theoretically, that means you could take the bus from any of the other Disney resorts to Hollywood Studios, and get on the Skyliner there, and then use it to transfer to the International Gateway entrance at Epcot. This does not make a tremendous amount of logistical sense at the moment unless you were planning on starting the day with breakfast at the Boulangerie in France. Later in the day, you might also elect to take the bus to the Studios and then board the Skyliner over to Epcot or one of the resorts that it services, either just for fun or if you’re planning on starting your day at Epcot in the World Showcase.
> 
> I’m not expecting the new Ratatouille ride, which opens in the France Pavilion in the summer of next year, to be a huge priority, but those entering from the IG will have a tremendous advantage there over those entering from the main entrance due to the Gateway’s close proximity to France. We’ll see how things shake out there come June 2k20 or so.
> 
> Potentially, you could also use the Skyliner to Park Hop to Animal Kingdom, Magic Kingdom, or Disney Springs, instead of using the buses at the Studios. Here’s the signage outside the Skyliner station at Caribbean Beach:










> At Caribbean Beach, the Internal Shuttle stop is just around the corner from the station. When the Skyliner is down, buses to the affected Parks will also pick up guests there. To Disney’s credit, as I stood waiting for the Skyliner to come online, there was always a bus to Epcot waiting. It typically took a couple of minutes to depart as it waited for additional guests, but it’s always nice to be sitting comfortably in air-conditioning and knowing that you’ll have a ride.
> 
> From a touring perspective, switching around where you’ll enter Epcot may present some challenges. I’m planning on visiting the Frozen Ever After ride in the Norway Pavilion first thing, because that’s where the International Gateway holds an advantage, because it’s closer to the World Showcase entrance than the main entrance out in front of Spaceship Earth. That also means I’m planning on heading to Soarin’ immediately after, and I have a FastPass+ for Test Track to ride that in the late morning. If I was entering Epcot from the main entrance, my plan would be to ride Test Track first, followed by Soarin’ immediately after, and then plan on using FP+ at Frozen later in the day.
> 
> If you are staying at a Skyliner resort, and the service is down, and you’ve based your plan on entering Epcot through the International Gateway, then you have a few options. First, you could Uber/Lyft to the Beach Club Resort and then walk over to the International Gateway from there. The cost would be about eight dollars, and after you arrive at the Beach Club, the walk through the lobby and to the Gateway would be about five minutes. If you stop by guest services at the resort and explain what happened, then they would likely reimburse you for the cost of the trip or “make it right” in some other way. You could also take the Skyliner to Hollywood Studios, assuming that line is open, and then walk or take the boat to the International Gateway. That would likely take longer – five minutes to ride over to the Studios and then about 20 minutes to walk or boat over to the IG. Third, you could fire up the My Disney Experience app, or bring up FastPass+ availability at DisneyWorld.com, and try to switch out your Test Track FP+ for a comparable Frozen FP+. Hundreds or thousands of people are switching around their FP+ choices in the morning, so it’s likely that something desirable will become available. You could then take the bus to Epcot’s main entrance and proceed with the usual touring plan.










> There’s a Joffrey’s stand on the walk up to the Skyliner station:

























> ld Port Royale than some of the rooms in the Preferred buildings. This Preferred designation also doesn’t take into account the location of the Skyliner stations. Amusingly, the buildings closest to the gondola stations are also typically furthest from the main building. So Barbados building 33, which would have been the least convenient Preferred building before the Skyliner, now splits the difference a bit in being closer to the Gondola Station than buildings 31 and 32.
> 
> Splitting the difference again, I think rooms in buildings 45 and 51 will continue to be your best overall bet. You’re about five minutes away from Old Port Royale, and about eight minutes away from either Skyliner station. My guess is that Disney has also increased the number of Internal Shuttles, which are Disney buses that circle the resort, stopping at each bus stop. A lot of guests are going to disembark the Skyliner and prefer to get on a bus to take them back to Trinidad or even something closer like Aruba. Because it should only take a couple of minutes for an Internal Shuttle to appear, you’ll never be more than a few minutes away from any point of interest at the resort.
> 
> Moving forward, buildings 51, 52, and 53 will also be closer to the Riviera Resort and its various restaurants and lounges. But again, a bus will come and pick you up close to just about any guest building and transfer you to the Skyliner, the Riviera, Old Port Royale, or Trinidad if you’d like to go to Spyglass Grill. If you are planning on staying at Caribbean Beach, then you may want to take into consideration which building you’d like to request, depending on where you plan on spending the most time or how you prefer to travel. Recently, we disembarked the Skyliner, boarded an Internal Shuttle, and were ordering drinks at Banana Cabana, adjacent to the Sebastian’s Bistro Restaurant at Old Port Royale, in less than ten minutes. I was a happy camper. I use “camper” literally, as I recently spent all of my money at that new Grand Floridian lounge and now live in a tent inside gondola 054.



Plus a lot other info and a Part II to come.


----------



## SueM in MN

Regarding evacuations - they have not had any since the Skyway opened, but I did see pictures of practice sessions in various locations before they opened.

as lanejudy posted, thunder storms would not cause an emergency evacuation. WDW watches the weather, so they would have warning and would unload the guests who were on the skyway, but not pick up any more.


----------



## camper06

we are at Disney now.  someone just came back to the hotel and said they are evacuating the skyliner - they "heard" there was a crash at the Riviera station.  

anyone hear anything like this going on?


----------



## bluecruiser

Due to an accident (not sure of the details) part of the skyliner was closed for 3 hours tonight. Sounds like it's finally moving.

Based on the following WDW Info news article:
Disney Skyliner Accident at Riviera Station Causing Major Delays; Evacuation in Progress

and the following DISboards thread:
Disney Skyliner Accident

Given this accident and the fact that some people were stuck for over 3 hours, I'm glad my next WDW trip is over a year away. I'd be too worried to ride at this point.


----------



## camper06

bluecruiser said:


> Due to an accident (not sure of the details) part of the skyliner was closed for 3 hours tonight. Sounds like it's finally moving.
> 
> Based on the following WDW Info news article:
> Disney Skyliner Accident at Riviera Station Causing Major Delays; Evacuation in Progress
> 
> and the following DISboards thread:
> Disney Skyliner Accident



thanks for the info.  glad to hear its moving again.


----------



## bluecruiser

Updated: Appears the gondolas are moving slowly with a bit of stopping/starting, but people are being let out at the gondola station.


Original:
I may have spoken too soon. According to tweets from someone still stuck, the gondolas stopped moving again after about 10 minutes:
https://twitter.com/BellePixi


----------



## RaySharpton

> Apparent Disney Skyliner Crash Shuts Down System; Evacuations Underway



Thank you, blbluecruiser.



bluecruiser said:


> Due to an accident (not sure of the details) part of the skyliner was closed for 3 hours tonight. Sounds like it's finally moving.
> 
> Based on the following WDW Info news article:
> Disney Skyliner Accident at Riviera Station Causing Major Delays; Evacuation in Progress
> 
> and the following DISboards thread:
> Disney Skyliner Accident
> 
> Given this accident and the fact that some people were stuck for over 3 hours, I'm glad my next WDW trip is over a year away. I'd be too worried to ride at this point.





bluecruiser said:


> Updated: Appears the gondolas are moving slowly with a bit of stopping/starting, but people are being let out at the gondola station.
> 
> 
> Original:
> I may have spoken too soon. According to tweets from someone still stuck, the gondolas stopped moving again after about 10 minutes:
> https://twitter.com/BellePixi



Blog mickey says Apparent Disney Skyliner Crash Shuts Down System; Evacuations Underway.



> An apparent Disney Skyliner crash shut down the system on Saturday evening. Guests were stranded for over three hours on the line that runs between Disney’s Caribbean Beach Resort and Epcot’s International Gateway. Some guests were evacuated by the Reedy Creek Fire Department per the emergency procedures they practiced over the summer before the system opened to guests.
> 
> Reports began to surface shortly before 8pm that there was an incident at the Riviera Resort station and that the Disney Skyliner gondola system had stopped. It took Disney hours to get all of the guests off of the system.
> 
> A Disney spokesperson reached out and said that an “empty car was delayed, a second empty car bumped it. No Guests were involved”.
> 
> BlogMickey.com was on-site to provide up-to-the-minute updates and photos of the situation throughout the evening and our original article continues below.





> Here is the best look at the blue gondola cabin that seems to have been impacted by the yellow cabin at the Riviera Resort station. Clearly there is shattered glass on the ground as shown in the video taken.





> Ada@Ada58974405
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180682003764649985Not a fun experience on the new Skyliner. @WaltDisneyWorld @WESH




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180682003764649985
https://blogmickey.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/10/disney-skyliner-crash-1-1068x801.jpg



> *UPDATE: 10/6 12am* – All guests have been evacuated from all Disney Skyliner gondola cabins and Doppelmayr is on-site to assist. Doppelmayr is the company that built the Disney Skyliner gondola system.










> It looks like Disney was able to take the Disney Skyliner gondola cabin in question off of the line and continue the movement to let most guests exit from the stations.














> One Disney Skyliner gondola cabin could be seen with its door open after all guests had been evacuated.















> *UPDATE: 10/5 11:04pm* – The Disney Skyliner has resumed moving. The cabins are returning very slowly back to the station.





> BlogMickey.com@Blog_Mickey
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180680287627427840
> The #DisneySkyliner just started moving again very slowly after hours of being stopped. It's unclear if the situation is resolved or not at this point.
> 
> Here's the latest: https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/apparent-disney-skyliner-crash-shuts-down-system-evacuations-underway/ …




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180680287627427840


> *UPDATE: 10/5 11:02pm* – The International Gateway station is closed and Cast Members are citing “technical difficulties” for the closure. Some guests that are still on the Disney Skyliner have been stuck for over 3 hours and are still waiting to be evacuated. The evacuation process can be seen below as fire truck ladders are used to remove guests.




















> *UPDATE: 10/5 9:51pm* – Evacuations are currently taking place to safely remove guests from the gondolas. Some guests have been waiting for over 90 minutes and have been told to open the Emergency kit found in the gondola cabin.




















> The Epcot Resorts Boulevard entrance by the Boardwalk is currently closed for the evacuations of the Disney Skyliner gondolas.










> Less than one week ago, the Disney Skyliner had its grand opening to guests, and tonight, it appears that there has been an accident with the Disney Skyliner system. According to reports, the apparent crash took place at the Riviera Resort station.


----------



## mamabunny

I hope everyone is ok - I know that from one account, the Guests were told to open and use the emergency kit in the gondolas.

It's only been operational for 7 or 8 days, and this seems to be a fairly serious issue - and it is taking far longer than the original three-and-a-half hours that Disney had originally thought it would take to rescue everyone in a worst-case scenario.

If it had to happen, I'm just glad it was after sundown - although I'm sure it makes it more difficult for emergency crews, I can't imagine how horribly hot it would have been inside those gondolas if this had been the middle of the day.  

I truly hope we hear that no one was injured, either as a direct result of the crash, or because of a medical issue that arose while they were waiting to get down off the Skyliner.


----------



## RaySharpton

> *Riders on Disney World’s new gondolas stranded for hours; Skyliner now closed*



Orlando sentinel post:

https://www.orlandosentinel.com/new...0191006-gx5ish3fjbbgzaj3mszfef4one-story.html

Riders aboard the new Skyliner gondola ride at Walt Disney World were stranded for hours late Saturday night after an apparent malfunction, according to witnesses. The aerial transportation system will be closed while Disney investigates the incident, the company said in a news release early Sunday morning.
There were no reported injuries, a Walt Disney World spokeswoman said. It was “unexpected downtime” on the Skyliner, the spokeswoman said Saturday.
“One of the three Disney Skyliner routes experienced an unexpected downtime Saturday evening,” the release said. “As a result, the Skyliner will be closed while we look into the details surrounding the downtime.”
Riders were starting to be evacuated from the ride after 11 p.m.

Chris Edenfield said he had been stuck on the ride for “hours" with his disabled mother.
“There are a fire truck [and] paramedics unloading the people ahead of us; we’ve been stuck up here for hours waiting,” he said. “We’ve cracked open the emergency kit awhile ago for water; it’s just a nightmare right now.”








> He said his mother was having a hard time.
> “She got sick awhile ago, throwing up because of her nerves, but I gave her one of the bags [of water],” he said.
> The cabins, which hold up to 10 people, are not air-conditioned.
> Edenfield said he and his mother got off the gondola about 11:30 p.m. He said Disney gave him four all-day park passes and a $200 gift card for his trouble.
> Disney’s early Sunday release said it was working with its guests individually “regarding impacts to their visit with us.”
> A witness on the ground at 10 p.m. reported that the gondolas were not moving, and the cabins were dark.










> Reedy Creek officials are on the scene on Epcot Resorts Drive, along with fire trucks from Orange and Osceola counties. That is adjacent to the system’s line that connects Disney’s Caribbean Beach Resort with Epcot. It also runs through a station for Disney’s Riviera Resort, a Disney Vacation Club offering scheduled to debut in December. It is the longest line on the system, which opened last week.
> Photos posted on the Twitter page Waltparks show several of the gondolas smashed together, although it’s unclear if any riders were on those.
> The system features nearly 300 cabins that Disney says travel at about 11 mph. Their peak height is about 60 feet off the ground.
> Riders also said they were asked to open the emergency kits, social media posts show.





> Michael Wallace
> 
> *✔*@TigerMike83
> · 7h
> 
> Replying to @TigerMike83
> And now they’ve told us to open the emergency kit. #skyliner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Wallace
> 
> *✔*@TigerMike83
> 
> And now the fire truck has arrived. Guessing we’re next to get evacuated. #skyline
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## RaySharpton

> bioreconstruct
> @bioreconstruct
> ·
> 1h
> 
> Aerial view of Riviera station, where the Disney Skyliner accident happened last night. Inside, about where the large arrow points. A gondola was being dispatched to Epcot, it got stuck, and other gondolas slowly collided with it.










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180657593431334912

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180648718153986050

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180649084908122114


----------



## DisneyOma

lanejudy said:


> Local thunderstorms shouldn't result in emergency evacuation procedures.  They will simply bring all loaded gondolas to the station and unload, without loading more.  I haven’t heard of need for a shutdown since opening.
> 
> Enjoy your vacation!



You jinxed it! Of course, it was a shutdown due to a crash between gondolas, not a thunderstorm. When I stated the system would have to be evacuated, I meant it just as others have since described - everyone has to get off at the next stop. Evacuation doesn't have to mean ladder trucks, etc.


----------



## DisneyOma

Any input from scooter users on this evacuation? How did they handle ECVs, etc?


----------



## gap2368

Glade everyone is ok from this but why shut down all 3 lines. If the accident happened on the EPCOT line. ( I know it was more then likely due to them not knowing what happened) but couldn’t they have gone very slow and gotten people off faster. 

Any ways I am sure Disney will investigate ( and I think the government will too maybe) and things that did not go so well will be improved on   I read on Facebook that one person on the Skyliner for 3 hours said Disney handled it quite well and he was looking forward to riding it again. I too am looking forward to riding it for the first time in April I just might make sure my water bottle is full of ice cold water and I use the bathroom before getting on


----------



## RaySharpton

> Disney Skyliner Gondola System Closed Indefinitely as Disney Investigates Incident Leading to Guest Evacuations



I wonder for how long?  Blog mickey posted this.

https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/disn...estigates-issue-leading-to-guest-evacuations/



> The Disney Skyliner gondola system did not open this morning at Walt Disney World after guests were stranded for more than three hours last night. We visited the Disney Skyliner gondola system station at Disney’s Hollywood Studios, Disney’s Caribbean Beach Resort, and Disney’s Riviera Resort to find that the entire system is down today as Disney investigates what it is referring to as “unexpected downtime”. There is no estimated reopening time or date, according to Cast Members.










> A Disney spokesperson revised a statement from saying that there was “no accident”, to one that acknowledged the accident late Saturday evening. Eventually, the official statement became that an “empty car was delayed, a second empty car bumped it. No Guests were involved”.
> 
> Another statement addressed the ongoing downtime as a result of the investigation. Disney said that “one of the three Disney Skyliner routes experienced an unexpected downtime Saturday evening. As a result, the Skyliner will be closed while we look into the details surrounding this downtime. We apologize for this situation, and we are working with each guest individually regarding impacts to their visit with us”.
> 
> As of publishing time, the Disney Skyliner is not operational, and safety measures have been put in place to ensure nobody enters the gondola cabins during the investigation.















> Doppelmayr, the company that built the Disney Skyliner gondola system, was on site last night to assist.












Tourist


blog posted the same thing at:https://www.disneytouristblog.com/skyliner-closed-crash-evacuation/


> *Disney Skyliner Gondolas Closed Indefinitely After Accident & Evacuation*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last night at Walt Disney World, there was an accidental collision at one of the Disney Skyliner stations, causing the Epcot line to close. Reedy Creek Fire Department evacuated guests on that line via lifts. In this post, we’ll look at what happened and our commentary about the future impact of this incident on Disney Skyliner’s operations.
> Sometime between 8 and 9 pm, at the Riviera/Caribbean Beach Skyliner station, the aqua-colored gondola cabin did not attach to the cable to dispatch from the station en route to Epcot (see top image via @Ada58974405 on Twitter). The gondola cabins behind it slowly crashed against it. The crushing of the vehicles caused the glass to shatter on the impacted vehicle and several of the yellow cabins behind it to be damaged.
> Consequently, the Epcot line went down for several hours, necessitating an evacuation by Reedy Creek Fire Department. This process was done via lift on a cabin by cabin basis and reportedly took until after 11 pm to complete. Some guests report being stuck for as long as 3 hours, and the entire Skyliner system remains closed today…





> Thankfully, Walt Disney World is reporting that no guests were injured in the accident. (It’s also fortunate that this happened at night, as the lack of air-conditioning definitely _would _have been an issue had this occurred during the middle of the day yesterday.)
> Walt Disney World has informed Orlando-area media outlets that there has not been an accident, but rather “unexpected down time” of the Skyliner. That is quite the disappointing spin, especially with widely-circulated photos on social media reflecting what happened.





> As compensation, stranded guests are reporting that Walt Disney World Guest Relations provided each of them with a $100 gift card, 2 park tickets, and taxi vouchers. Some guests who were stuck stated in the “Disney World Junkies” Facebook groupthat they applaud how Disney handled the situation.





> Cierra Putman WFTV@CPutman_WFTV
> https://twitter.com/CPutman_WFTV/status/1180659989536477184
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although there was no signage outside indicating as much, Cast Members posted outside the Skyliner station indicated that it would remain closed today. We could see from a distance that the Epcot line was likewise not moving. No one with whom we spoke has insight into when it’ll reopen, and as such, this closure should be treated as indefinite.
> 
> 
> 
> It seems likely that safety inspections or more will need to occur before the Skyliner can resume operations. We hesitate to speculate as to when it’ll return, or what training, technical, or other safety adjustments might need to be made before Walt Disney World is comfortable running the Skyliner again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Despite our unblemished firsthand experiences, there is no denying that others have not had similarly glowing results. Last week, the Art of Animation and Pop Century station had a delayed opening by 2-3 hours on at least one morning. The Epcot line has had a lot of sporadic downtime leading to backups at the International Gateway station, and one evening we saw it down completely for the rest of the night while walking over to Crescent Lake.
> 
> Those are just the issues we’ve been on hand to observe or hear about–it’s possible there have been more. Given the reliability of these gondola systems elsewhere and the fact that Walt Disney World has been testing these lines for months, we’re left scratching our heads. _What happened? Why have there been so many issues?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still, all of what happened prior to last night would be fairly easy to shrug off as early hiccups–so long as you aren’t a first-time visitor who was delayed hours by one of the outages. Short stoppages and delayed openings or early closures would be long forgotten after a few months of reliable operations with minimal downtime. No stories that would stick with visitors and cause them not to use the Skyliner in the future.
> 
> Judging by social media, this incident is quite clearly different. Some guests already had understandable fears of being so high up in an aerial transportation system, and reports of being stuck for 2-3 hours in a small cabin is only going to give more guests pause about riding. For many Walt Disney World fans, images of the collided gondolas and the evacuation process will cast a long-term pall over the Skyliner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home
> 1-Day Touring Plans
> Top 10
> About
> Contact
> 
> *Disney Skyliner Gondolas Closed Indefinitely After Accident & Evacuation*
> By Tom Bricker News & Rumors 13 Comments
> 
> 
> 
> Save
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last night at Walt Disney World, there was an accidental collision at one of the Disney Skyliner stations, causing the Epcot line to close. Reedy Creek Fire Department evacuated guests on that line via lifts. In this post, we’ll look at what happened and our commentary about the future impact of this incident on the Disney Skyliner’s operations.
> Sometime between 8 and 9 pm, at the Riviera/Caribbean Beach Skyliner station, the aqua-colored gondola cabin did not attach to the cable to dispatch from the station en route to Epcot (see top image via @Ada58974405 on Twitter). The gondola cabins behind it slowly crashed against it. The crushing of the vehicles caused the glass to shatter on the impacted vehicle and several of the yellow cabins behind it to be damaged.
> Consequently, the Epcot line went down for several hours, necessitating an evacuation by Reedy Creek Fire Department. This process was done via lift on a cabin by cabin basis, and reportedly took until after 11 pm to complete. Some guests report being stuck for as long as 3 hours, and the entire Skyliner system remains closed today…
> 
> Thankfully, Walt Disney World is reporting that no guests were injured in the accident. (It’s also fortunate that this happened at night, as the lack of air-conditioning definitely _would _have been an issue had this occurred during the middle of the day yesterday.)
> Walt Disney World has informed Orlando-area media outlets that there has not been an accident, but rather “unexpected down time” of the Skyliner. That is quite the disappointing spin, especially with widely-circulated photos on social media reflecting what happened.
> As compensation, stranded guests are reporting that Walt Disney World Guest Relations provided each of them with a $100 gift card, 2 park tickets, and taxi vouchers. Some guests who were stuck stated in the “Disney World Junkies” Facebook group that they applaud how Disney handled the situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## RaySharpton

> Closer Look at Damaged Disney Skyliner Gondola Cabin



from blog mickey:

https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/closer-look-at-damaged-disney-skyliner-gondola/



> As Disney investigates a Disney Skyliner incident that left guests stranded in the air for over three hours, we have a closer look at the damage incurred one of the gondola cabins involved in the incident. As you can see in the photos below, Disney Skyliner gondola cabin 108 has been taken off of the main line as Disney investigates the root cause of the impact that caused the line to shut down for hours.










> As we saw in a video posted on social media, gondola cabin 108 appeared to show broken glass on the ground under the gondola cabin last night.





> According to Disney, an “empty car was delayed, a second empty car bumped it. No Guests were involved”. It appears that it was more than a simple bump though. As you can see in our photos below, the broken glass seen in the social media post is, in fact, from Disney Skyliner gondola cabin 108. It looks like cabin 108 was impacted by the yellow gondola cabin behind it, and one of the ventilation windows shattered, leading to the broken glass seen in the video above.
















> Here’s a look at a blue Disney Skyliner gondola cabin with both ventilation windows intact.





> There is no known reopening date or time for the Disney Skyliner gondola system. Disney said that “one of the three Disney Skyliner routes experienced an unexpected downtime Saturday evening. As a result, the Skyliner will be closed while we look into the details surrounding this downtime. We apologize for this situation, and we are working with each guest individually regarding impacts to their visit with us”.



.


----------



## RaySharpton

> *Disney World gondola gets stuck, so Winter Garden family passes 3 hours with singalong*
> Gabrielle Russon
> 11 mins ago



https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/offb...mily-passes-3-hours-with-singalong/ar-AAInvd3














> The Perera family mapped out their Saturday night at Walt Disney World planning only for a short gondola ride to watch the fireworks.
> 
> The family of six from Winter Garden climbed into the sunny yellow cabin on the cable-car system that has only been in operation for a week.
> And then, the gondola cabin slowed to a smooth stop, hanging nearly 60 feet in the air.
> For nearly three hours, Jeff Perera and his wife were stuck with their two teenagers and two young children. It seemed like a master’s class in parenting, how to keep everyone entertained for what was enough time, if they were on the ground, to watch the first “Pirates of the Caribbean” movie and then start the sequel.
> “It was definitely an adventure,” said Perera, a stay-at-home dad. “We tried to keep it light.”
> 
> Disney hasn’t said Sunday what caused the problem that left the family and others stranded for several hours Saturday night. A Disney spokeswoman earlier called it “unexpected downtime” and that the gondolas were shut down with no indication of when they would reopen. There were no reports of injuries.
> The Perera family, the only ones in their cabin, sang songs from “Frozen,” belting out “Let It Go!” loud enough others trapped in nearby gondolas could likely hear.
> After the singalong, the baby slept on in the double stroller, oblivious of their predicament. The 4-year-old curled up in her father’s lap and held his hand, so the nerves would go away.
> 
> The 13-year-old son, an aspiring comedian, teased his sister about having to go to the bathroom.
> 
> “Send snacks!” he yelled to the swimmer in the hotel pool down below.
> 
> “I can’t throw that high!” the man said back.
> 
> The 16-year-old was annoyed her phone died. How could she document this unexpected turn to her Saturday family night?
> 
> They watched the fireworks shooting from Hollywood Studios. Then again at Epcot. Then again at the Magic Kingdom in the distance.
> 
> It was now past 10 p.m. There was no way they would be stuck overnight sleeping in the gondolas … right?
> 
> Jeff and Danielle Perera weren’t the kind of parents to panic. They heard sirens and first-responders — and even saw one cabin evacuated with what looked like a scissor-style lift. But they weren’t scared.
> 
> “We didn’t feel like we were in danger,” Perera said.
> 
> They were Disney annual passholders who were savvy enough to know the realities behind the Disney magic. Sometimes rides broke down. Sometimes things went wrong.
> The family discussed the problems over the years, from buses to the monorails, with Disney transporting thousands of tourists every day.
> 
> But as they waited, they felt kept in the dark. An automated message played through the cabin, reporting the obvious: The gondolas were temporarily delayed.
> A real human voice on the speaker told them to open emergency kits that contained water, ice packs and a paper and pencil.
> 
> “We joked it was our opportunity to document the terror,” Perera said.
> Danielle Perera called Disney’s customer service phone number, but no one there would give them any more information on what happened or when they’d get freed.
> The comfort and the real-time information, instead, came from social media. Photographs online depicted cable cars that appeared to have collided at the Disney’s Riviera Resort station, which some blamed as cause of the major delays. A Disney spokeswoman declined to comment on that Sunday.
> 
> “Anyone else stuck?" Perera posted on a Facebook passholder group with 40,000 members.
> He got more than 500 comments back, including from some who were also stranded.
> “Y’all deserve … Dole whip and a Mickey bar!” one woman wrote. “All the ice creams!”
> He felt less isolated, stuck above the world.
> 
> “I felt like that social media community that were outside of it looking in were really kind, and that felt good,” he said.
> 
> Perera was also thankful. He knew it could have been worse.
> 
> In the night air, the gondolas, which aren’t air-conditioned, felt cool. The family had only arrived at Disney World after 7 p.m., so they weren’t exhausted from a full day at the parks. And in the baby’s diaper bag, there were graham crackers and snacks.
> They debated. Would they ever ride the gondolas again?
> 
> His wife and teenage girl said no. He and the boy said yes.
> 
> Around 11:15 p.m., the adventure was over. The gondola, moving slowly, crept back into the Caribbean Beach Resort gondola station. A manager promised to follow up with them.
> “We apologize for this situation, and we are working with each guest individually regarding impacts to their visit with us,” Disney said in a news statement Saturday night.
> At least one person stuck on the Gondolas reported that Disney gave him four all-day park passes and a $200 gift card for his trouble.
> 
> The Perera family drove back to Winter Garden, tired and relieved.
> 
> On Sunday morning, their 4-year-old built a gondola system with her toys to transport her Disney princesses.






> At least one person stuck on the Gondolas reported that Disney gave him four all-day park passes and a $200 gift card for his trouble.


----------



## mamabunny

There is a DISboards member who was in the yellow cabin that "bumped" (or in their words, "crushed" the teal cabin that we see in those pictures above.  They were posting on Sunday in the main thread about the incident, under the name "diz bee" (*you can see their post here*)

According to them, there were people in those cabins, even though (so far) Disney has maintained that they were empty... 

On to a related issue:
I have a question that maybe someone can answer - Everyone keeps saying that there is no pull off at Riveria for HA loading/unloading, because it is "turn" station? (where it makes a 90 degree turn)  If so, where will Riveria Guests go to load/unload mobility devices?  

If there is no pull off there for HA loading, that explains why they couldn't just take that group of cars and push them off onto the HA loop to clear the track... but how could they build a station with no HA accommodation?

Enquiring minds want to know...


----------



## RaySharpton

mamabunny said:


> There is a DISboards member who was in the yellow cabin that "bumped" (or in their words, "crushed" the teal cabin that we see in those pictures above.  They were posting on Sunday in the main thread about the incident, under the name "diz bee" (*you can see their post here*)
> 
> According to them, there were people in those cabins, even though (so far) Disney has maintained that they were empty...
> 
> On to a related issue:
> I have a question that maybe someone can answer - Everyone keeps saying that there is no pull off at Riveria for HA loading/unloading because it is "turn" station? (where it makes a 90-degree turn)  If so, where will Riveria Guests go to load/unload mobility devices?
> 
> If there is no pull off there for HA loading, that explains why they couldn't just take that group of cars and push them off onto the HA loop to clear the track... but how could they build a station with no HA accommodation?
> 
> Enquiring minds want to know...



Hi, mamabunny.

Thanks for the link.

In previous videos, I saw strollers, wheelchair, and walkers get into two queues side by side at the Disney Riviera Skyliner Station and one photo with a transport wheelchair. Joefla says they stop the gondola to load.






Since the time of this photo, any guest can use this Disney Riviera Skyliner Station.  Before, everyone seemed to say no.

But later, RTV1 video showed the Disney Riviera Skyliner Station with several guests in two small length queues loading guests with strollers, wheelchair, and walkers and the gondola stopping to load.



This is from a gondola just entering the station from Caribbean Skyliner Station looking at the queues and the other gondolas that have made the 90-degree turn.



During another visit that has walkers and you can see a wheelchair getting ready to load.



And this one after the gondola made the 90-degree turn and facing those about ready to load with the gondolas stopped.


----------



## RaySharpton

Here is info from mamabunny's link by Diz Bee




Diz Bee said:


> Ok... soooo... this is my wife and I last night...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diz Bee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me start by saying this was our first time on the gondola. We had tacos and a bottle of Prosecco to celebrate our inaugural ride at the Caribbean Beach quick service. We got on at the Skyliner in the Caribbean and were on our way to EPCOT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diz Bee said:
> 
> 
> 
> When we arrived at the Rivera we came to a stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diz Bee said:
> 
> 
> 
> The system was down for a while... 5 to 10 minutes. While it was down our doors were open and a cast member was doing a Disney trivia game with each car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diz Bee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then the system came back on line, our doors shut, and we moved forward
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diz Bee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... the blue car in front of us was NOT moving, so we crushed up into it and the car behind us crushed into us and the car behind that hit them and so on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diz Bee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... you could hear the metal into metal scraping and the breaking of the plexiglass vents.
> 
> 
> 
> Diz Bee said:
> 
> 
> 
> The accident didn’t last long... but I remember sitting there and  saying to my wife “I don’t think that was supposed to happen...”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diz Bee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Security started going around asking if everyone was OK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diz Bee said:
> 
> 
> 
> A maintenance guy came over with a giant pole type tool, like a overgrown hanger pole they use at clothes stores to get up high.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diz Bee said:
> 
> 
> 
> He did some jockeying of the blue car in front and we were freed up. The car swung around pretty hard and the noise was pretty harsh. My wife screamed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diz Bee said:
> 
> 
> 
> We noticed our doors were bent and weren’t shut all the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diz Bee said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was definitely body damage to our car and several others, including broken vents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diz Bee said:
> 
> 
> 
> We were lucky that we were at the Rivera turnstile because our evacuation was swift!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diz Bee said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t think we realized the extent of the accident until we saw pictures of our car on the news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diz Bee said:
> 
> 
> 
> So that being said the cars are pretty tough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diz Bee said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it could have been worse, and we’re very lucky it wasn’t.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diz Bee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cast members were very calm and super nice. They offered us transportation, but we decided to walk back to our car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## RaySharpton

I love this!

I wish I knew how to make diagrams like this online.



> bioreconstruct
> @bioreconstruct
> 
> A 4-step look at how Disney Skyliner worked for the ADA spurs in most stations. Lines would slow or stop when a step in the process needed more time. Example: an ADA cabin arriving has to have space in unload to transfer. The line would stop until ADA unload available.





Diagram One:

The *Blue* Gondolas continue around the station continuous loop that uses rubber wheels to move them after they come off the main cable.  It took me a while to realize that the gondolas moved inside the stations on small rubber wills instead of a cable.

The *Yellow* handicap gondola unloads in the handicap loading zone and not the regular *Blue* Gondola continuous loop area as with walkers.  In videos from the Disney EPCOT Skyliner Station, I couldn't really tell if the yellow gondola was in the handicap zone.  I could only see that handicap doors didn't open until almost the end of the row where the blue gondola guests exited after the yellow gondola stopped.  This diagram actually shows how it is located in the handicap zone after transferring from the blue gondola unloading zone. 

The *Green* handicap gondola loads in the handicap loading zone while the regular *Blue* gondolas continue around the station continuous loop.   There are only two gondolas in the handicap zone at this particular time.  The yellow gondola empties and the green gondola loads.

The *Orange* handicap gondola in the continuous station loop approaching the handicap loading zone.  My understanding from reading posters is that the handicap orange gondolas are interspersed along the main cable and they have two chocks under the benches in each one.




Diagram Two:

The *Blue* Gondolas continue around the station continuous loop.

The *Orange* handicap gondola in the regular *Blue* Gondola continuous loop approaching the handicap unloading zone.

The recently unloaded *Yellow* handicap gondola approaches the handicap loading zone while the regular *Blue* gondolas continue to move along the continuous loop.

The recently loaded *Green* handicap gondola *waits* in the handicap loading zone while the regular *Blue* gondolas continue to move along the continuous loop.



Diagram Three:

The *Blue* Gondolas continue around the station continuous loop.

The *Orange* handicap gondola transfer from the *Blue* gondolas continue loop and *transfers* to the handicap unloading zone while the regular *Blue* gondolas continue to move along the continuous loop.

The *Yellow* handicap gondola loads in the handicap loading zone while the regular *Blue* gondolas continue around the station continuous loop.

The *Green* handicap gondola *waits until released* in the handicap loading zone while the regular *Blue* gondolas continue to move along the continuous loop.

The *Blue* Gondolas continue around the station continuous loop.



Diagram Four:

The *Blue* Gondolas continue around the station continuous loop.

The *Orange *handicap gondola unloads in the handicap loading zone and not the regular *Blue* Gondola continuous loop.

The *Yellow* handicap gondola loads in the handicap loading zone while the regular *Blue* gondolas continue around the station continuous loop.

The *Green* handicap gondola *transfers* from the handicap loading zone to the regular *Blue* gondolas continue on the station continuous loop with the other *Blue* gondolas to the next Disney Skyliner Station.


----------



## lanejudy

mamabunny said:


> On to a related issue:
> I have a question that maybe someone can answer - Everyone keeps saying that there is no pull off at Riveria for HA loading/unloading, because it is "turn" station? (where it makes a 90 degree turn) If so, where will Riveria Guests go to load/unload mobility devices?
> 
> If there is no pull off there for HA loading, that explains why they couldn't just take that group of cars and push them off onto the HA loop to clear the track... but how could they build a station with no HA accommodation?



Unfortunately I’ve been too busy the past couple of weeks to fully keep up with posts on the subject, including the issue over the weekend.  But to answer your question about the design of the Riviera station...My understanding is that the gondolas would move through the Riviera station so slowly and that station’s platform is so long that mobility devices could load without a pull-off.  Keep in mind, the extra HA loop is unique to WDW and similar gondola systems elsewhere in the world use mainstream loading of mobility devices.  However, it sounds as though WDW has been stopping the system for HA loading at Riviera over the past week.


----------



## PatMcDuck

We rode all last week. The Riviera station is odd for sure.  If you had said, "there was an accident, guess where?" I would have guessed that station. I am assuming they will send some empty cars out from CB station, because we saw the Riviera guests (well, CB) jumping into 1/2 empty cars most of the time.

We stayed at AoA. On Day one, the 29th, I pushed my son onto the Skyliner in his Convaid chair (18"). He just made it width wise. When we got off at CB, it was a little tricky backing him out though. (he stayed in his chair for the trip).  So we moved on to Plan B. When we got close to front of the line I had him get out of the chair (he can walk, I am fortunate) and I partially collapsed the chair so it was narrower, but still pushable.  This worked great.  But we were often told to use the HC line (which can be long with scooters and other things). And we did not need it.  I would say, "we have a system, we are fine". Or "we are experienced, no worries!"  

We LOVED LOVED the Skyliner.  (2 nights before the accident, we WERE stuck on the Epcot line for 35 minutes.  It restarted and stopped 3X, going a few feet then stopping again).  I also think one day they had an issue at the AOA/Pop station with a car that they pulled over to the HC boarding area. It seemed stuck and for at least part of that day, they were not boarding in the HC section.  It is amazing for me not to try to juggle heavy collapsed Convaid chair onto a bus at the same time hanging onto my adult son who wanders off and needs some support going up the bus steps. 

I would ride it again tomorrow.


----------



## bluecruiser

lanejudy said:


> But to answer your question about the design of the Riviera station...My understanding is that the gondolas would move through the Riviera station so slowly and that station’s platform is so long that mobility devices could load without a pull-off.  Keep in mind, the extra HA loop is unique to WDW and similar gondola systems elsewhere in the world use mainstream loading of mobility devices.  *However, it sounds as though WDW has been stopping the system for HA loading at Riviera over the past week.*


This may be part of the reason why there have been so many reported stops of the Skyliner system. Based on videos I've seen to date, I can't imagine trying to roll into a moving gondola with an ECV or power wheelchair, no matter how slowly the gondola is moving.


----------



## DisneyOma

PatMcDuck said:


> We rode all last week. The Riviera station is odd for sure.  If you had said, "there was an accident, guess where?" I would have guessed that station. I am assuming they will send some empty cars out from CB station, because we saw the Riviera guests (well, CB) jumping into 1/2 empty cars most of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> We LOVED LOVED the Skyliner.  (2 nights before the accident, we WERE stuck on the Epcot line for 35 minutes.  It restarted and stopped 3X, going a few feet then stopping again).  I also think one day they had an issue at the AOA/Pop station with a car that they pulled over to the HC boarding area. It seemed stuck and for at least part of that day, they were not boarding in the HC section.  It is amazing for me not to try to juggle heavy collapsed Convaid chair onto a bus at the same time hanging onto my adult son who wanders off and needs some support going up the bus steps.
> 
> I would ride it again tomorrow.



If you had been stuck on it for 3 hours, my guess is you would have fallen out of love with it, especially if they had to evacuate you by ladder truck and you had to leave the convaid chair behind. Would your son be able to handle 3 hours stuck in the gondola?


----------



## seashoreCM

The Riviera Station platform is long enough that theoretically gondolas within the station can come to a complete stop for a short time without forcing the incoming gondolas and the cable to stop.

But there are certain permutations of gondola positioning, and number of gondolas along the platform at any given moment that would make full stops more tricky.

A more sophisticated platform transport system (the motors and rubber rollers in the station ceiling) could move each gondola independently of the rest even though they are all single file along the platform. This would make it easier for an occasional gondola to make a full stop.


----------



## SueM in MN

lanejudy said:


> Unfortunately I’ve been too busy the past couple of weeks to fully keep up with posts on the subject, including the issue over the weekend.  But to answer your question about the design of the Riviera station...My understanding is that the gondolas would move through the Riviera station so slowly and that station’s platform is so long that mobility devices could load without a pull-off.  Keep in mind, the extra HA loop is unique to WDW and similar gondola systems elsewhere in the world use mainstream loading of mobility devices.  However, it sounds as though WDW has been stopping the system for HA loading at Riviera over the past week.


That is my understanding too.


bluecruiser said:


> This may be part of the reason why there have been so many reported stops of the Skyliner system. Based on videos I've seen to date, I can't imagine trying to roll into a moving gondola with an ECV or power wheelchair, no matter how slowly the gondola is moving.


the idea of the long station platform makes me think of loading into the accessible ride vehicle at the attractions with continually moving walkways. Buzz Lightyear, Voyage of the Little Mermaid at MK, Nemo at Epcot have long platforms, with Little Mermaid the longest.
As the ride vehicle arrives, the CM has to open the ride vehicle, fold down a ramp, direct the companion to the wheelchair rider to get in, push the wheelchair up the ramp and get it into place, then fold the ramp back up and secure it.
The CMs hardly ever stop the moving walkway, most slow it to about 1/2 speeds, but the best can do it all with barely slowing the walkway.
From videos I’ve seen of other Skyway installation, it looks like that is how they load guests using mobility devices. I imagine that was the intention for the Riviera station.


----------



## mamabunny

RaySharpton said:


> I love this!
> 
> I wish I knew how to make diagrams like this online.
> 
> View attachment 442096




https://creately.com
https://www.draw.io
https://www.diagrameditor.com
https://www.digikey.com/schemeit/project/
All of the above are free to use, and don't require an account - have fun practicing!


----------



## RaySharpton

> Mickey Views - All Things Disney News
> 
> We talk the latest Disney News with the Disney Skyliner incident which caused the entire Skyliner gondola system to close indefinitely while Disney investigates the issue which caused many gondolas to pile up at the Disney Riviera Resort station.


----------



## toocherie

SueM in MN said:


> That is my understanding too.
> 
> the idea of the long station platform makes me think of loading into the accessible ride vehicle at the attractions with continually moving walkways. Buzz Lightyear, Voyage of the Little Mermaid at MK, Nemo at Epcot have long platforms, with Little Mermaid the longest.
> As the ride vehicle arrives, the CM has to open the ride vehicle, fold down a ramp, direct the companion to the wheelchair rider to get in, push the wheelchair up the ramp and get it into place, then fold the ramp back up and secure it.
> The CMs hardly ever stop the moving walkway, most slow it to about 1/2 speeds, but the best can do it all with barely slowing the walkway.
> From videos I’ve seen of other Skyway installation, it looks like that is how they load guests using mobility devices. I imagine that was the intention for the Riviera station.


It kind of reminds me of the situation at Toy Story Mania or Space Mountain.  The HA cars get pulled off on another track then "re-inserted" after loading or unloading.


----------



## gap2368

toocherie said:


> It kind of reminds me of the situation at Toy Story Mania or Space Mountain.  The HA cars get pulled off on another track then "re-inserted" after loading or unloading.


Disney world space dose not pull cars off Disney land dose ( just for anyone follows along that dose not know )


----------



## RaySharpton

> New Disney Statement Acknowledges Disney Skyliner “Malfunction”; Three Guests Sent to Hospital



by blogmickey:



> As more details come out about the Disney Skyliner incident on Saturday night, Disney statements continue to adjust. We’re also learning more about the Reedy Creek Fire Department response and any guests treated. Here is the latest.
> 
> At approximately 8pm on Saturday evening, the Disney Skyliner gondola system had what Disney is now calling a “malfunction”. Initial statements provided to us here at BlogMickey.com from Disney stated that “there was no accident”, and that the Disney Skyliner gondola system was experiencing “unexpected downtime”. That statement was provided to us around 11:30pm on Saturday evening, two hours after the initial call for an evacuation went out to the Reedy Creek Fire Department.
> 
> Here is Disney’s latest statement on the incident:
> 
> “We have a team diligently looking into the cause of last night’s malfunction on the Epcot line of the Disney Skyliner. We have been in contact with the guests, many of whom were on the Skyliner for more than three hours until we were able to restart the system. We express our sincere apologies for the inconvenience and continue to work with each guest individually”.










> Photos posted to social media showed that at least five Disney Skyliner gondola cabins were involved in a crash of some sort at the Riviera Resort station leading to the system to be stopped and riders stranded in the air.










> According to Reedy Creek Fire Department, they evacuated only one gondola cabin in the three-hour ordeal. Other evacuations took place closer to the ground using smaller lifts like the one seen in our photo below.










> Eventually, Disney was able to move what appeared to be the malfunctioning gondola into a service spur to allow for the line to move guests slowly back into either the International Gateway station or Riviera Resort station, depending on their direction of travel. We were able to capture photos of the blue Disney Skyliner gondola that was the apparent cause of the malfunction as it sat in the Riviera Resort station on Saturday evening.










> A closer look at the gondola cabin reveals shattered glass from the impact.










> The Reedy Creek Improvement District said that three guests were taken to area hospitals during the incident and that they have all been released.
> 
> A Disney investigation into the incident is ongoing. It’s unclear when the Disney Skyliner gondola system will reopen, or if Disney will make a statement to further clarify what happened that left guests stranded on the week-old system for hours.



.


----------



## RaySharpton

By joelkfla



> The Wheelchair Accessible Vehicles can be any cabins, but they are predesignated at a specific spacing. Switching into and out of the WAV area is automatic; the cm's at the unload & load positions just need to hold in a dispatch button to enable it. A countdown timer on the consoles tells the cm's when the next WAV is expected to arrive. If either cm is not pushing the dispatch button when the timer approaches zero, a chime sounds to remind them to push it.
> 
> The WAVs are designated by a plunger being extended on the hanger. You can see the plunger next to the door opening mechanism. The plunger signals the doors to remain closed thru the regular unload area and also activates the track switch into the WAV area. You can see this in action if you locate the door opening rail at the entrance to the regular unload area, and watch the rail move out of the way when a cabin with plunger extended approaches.
> 
> Since the plunger would have to be positioned by a tech person, I assume the WAVs are assigned at the beginning of the day and do not change during the day. That's when the chocks would be placed in the cabins.
> 
> In the photo, the cabin on the left is a WAV.










> In the 1st video, you can hear the reminder chime sounding as a designated WAV approaches the regular unload area.













Question about where the wheelchair/mobility scooter chocks are kept.



joelkfla said:


> They stay with cabins that have been designated WAVs.  It looked like they just tossed them under the seat when not in use.



Question about gondola cables outside and inside the Skyliner Stations.



joelkfla said:


> The cabins detach from the cable when they enter a station.  Inside the stations, they run on an overhead track and are propelled by rotating tires above the track, or chains in some places (like thru the switch in the video.)



Question about the 90-degree turns in the Riviera Skyliner Station and big turn.



joelkfla said:


> On the turns, while the cabins are detached, the cable goes around a series of wheels which allows it to cross over itself and make the turn.  It's a single cable from Epcot to CBR, powered at CBR.



Question about what joelkfla thinks the gondolas stop in the air sometimes.

I





joelkfla said:


> I don't know. A lot of people are guessing that cm's are stopping the line because Guests are not getting into or out of the cabins quickly enough.  Another possibility IMO is that safety sensors are being tripped excessively.



Well, at least we know it's not because of the handicap loading section unless they are having problems exiting the gondola at their destination.








.


----------



## mamabunny

I wonder if at Riveria only - if there are (for example) three Guests with mobility devices, would they stop the line and then load all 3 at the same time to shorten the length and frequency of stops?  

Or would it matter, since there could be an incoming "WAV" (wheelchair accessible vehicle) at any time that would need to disembark?

Sorry.  My brain just works weird sometimes! LOL


----------



## RaySharpton

mamabunny said:


> I wonder if at Riveria only - if there are (for example) three Guests with mobility devices, would they stop the line and then load all 3 at the same time to shorten the length and frequency of stops?
> 
> Or would it matter, since there could be an incoming "WAV" (wheelchair accessible vehicle) at any time that would need to disembark?
> 
> Sorry.  My brain just works weird sometimes! LOL



It is a longer loading platform, but those gondolas would have to be empty because guests might have exited at the Disney Riviera Skyliner Station or it was, for some reason, already empty leaving the previous station.  An interesting question for a group traveling with multiple mobility scooters.


----------



## RaySharpton

There has been so much information since the Disney Skyliner has opened up to guests with personal experiences using the Disney Skyliner wheelchair/mobility scooter loading zones.  And how things work for loading and unloading for the regular and wheelchair/mobility scooter.

The following comments were gathered from my previous posts of other guest's experiences in this thread offering their personal observations over time.

I don't know if these observations are all factual since I haven't read anything officially from Disney.

I don't know if all my following comments from others will hold in the future, but I enjoyed learning so much from other DIS posters.

I guess I am just trying to organize all of the information I've learned so far.

Four of the five Disney Skyliner Gondola Stations have separate loading and unloading queues.  A longer regular Disney Skyliner for walkers and strollers.  And a smaller, separate queue for wheelchairs and mobility scooters.

Those stations with separate queue for wheelchairs and mobility scooters are:

The Disney Caribbean Skyliner Gondola Station (Main hub connecting three stations.
The Disney EPCOT Skyliner Gondola Station
The Disney Pop Century Resort, and the Disney Art of Animation Skyliner Gondola Station.
The Disney Hollywood Studio Skyliner Gondola Station.

The fifth Skyliner Gondola Station is not an end station like the other four Skyliner Gondola Stations.

The Disney Riviera Skyliner Gondola Station is a mid-station located between the two end stations called the Disney Caribbean Skyliner Gondola Station and the Disney EPCOT Skyliner Gondola Station.

The Disney Riviera Skyliner Gondola Station also has a 90-degree Turn Unit.  And the Disney Riviera Skyliner Gondola Station has a longer loading station with no separate loading zones.

The diagram of loading and unloading gondolas by bioreconstruct.



...Work in progress...

...I'll try to organize my thoughts later after I finish adding info...

...I am just curious about how everything works...

I found this interesting to me.  Sachilles explained why the Disney Riviera Skyliner Station didn't have a separate handicap wheelchair and mobility loading zone like the three other Skyliner Stations.

Sachilles says the three other Skyliner Stations are a destination or end Skyliner Stations.  The Disney Riviera Skyliner Station is located between two end stations of the EPCOT Skyliner Station and the Caribbean Skyliner Station.



sachilles said:


> You misunderstand. You can load and unload an ECV there, it's just a different style than the other stations. The other stations have a separate area to load the ecv's. The Riviera Station doesn't have a separate area, but they can load in the general area. That has the potential to delay things, as they may have to slow the line (or stop altogether) some to accomplish it.
> The whole separate line thing is quite rare for a lift system, so many make due just fine with a station like Riviera. It just has a greater potential to slow the system down.





sachilles said:


> Its because it's in the middle of a line. It's a mid-station, so you can't really do that. You'd have to cut the line in half and have two end stations meet there. Which would cause people to have to transfer.
> What you end up with is a station where the cabins stay in it longer, which is almost as good. It's made more complex because folks arriving at that station might not get off.



I like reading all of joelkfla's posts detailing his reliable info on the gondolas.

https://forums.wdwmagic.com/threads...-been-discussed.924477/page-1095#post-8904632

Everything about wheelchair cabin management:

Wheelchair cabins are assigned at the beginning of the day, and are identified by setting a plunger near the top of the hanger.
The plunger causes the door opening rail to collapse, so the doors stay closed through the main unload platform.
The plunger also activates the track switch into the wheelchair unload area. As a flagged cabin approaches the switch, a chain drive activates and pulls the cabin across the switch.
Doors open as the cabin enters the wheelchair unload position.
Wheelchair cabins are unloaded and loaded simultaneously.
The chair is backed out.
The control podiums at both unload and load have a countdown timer.
Operators at both positions must be holding in a button on the panel when the counter reaches zero for the cabins to advance. If either is not holding in the button when the timer is approaching zero, a reminder chime sounds. (The chime can be heard in the door opener video above.)
The cabin advances from unloading to load position, while the cabin in load position moves around to prepare for re-entering the mainstream.
Doors remain open between unloading and loading.
The load operator briefly inspects the cabin, and then loads the wheelchair in a forward direction, instructing the rest of the party to wait.
Seats will never be folded during operation.
The wheelchair is instructed to move forward as far as possible. ECV’s are instructed to pull up against a guide rail along the floor.
Rubber chocks are placed behind the rear wheels.
Then the rest of the party is invited to enter.
Both operators release the cabins as described above.
Doors close immediately upon leaving the load position.
After advancing around the curve, the cabin pauses for a few seconds before re-entering the mainstream.
Empty wheelchair cabins will not be available to load at the regular load platform. Doors will remain closed, and the cabins remain empty.
Wheelchair entrance to Pop/AoA station is through the exit.
You may request an unwrapped cabin for better sightseeing, but the wait may be long.
Capacity is 1 wheelchair/ecv plus 6 more but maybe less for very large ecv, as they do not fold the seat.
I was told that the Epcot line _will _be stopped for wheelchair loading at Riviera. In fact, I was going to get off at Riviera on my ecv to look around, but they requested that I not.
CBR station has wi-fi, but it's neither Disney-Guest nor any of the resort wi-fi. Instead, they named it Disney Skyliner. You might have to connect to it the first time.
The mysterious green and red lights behind the doors are nothing more than a power indicator. Close up, they have the familiar I within a circle. When they're green, lights and sound are powered on. They look like they may actually be a push-button switch, but the cm I talked to didn't know.
I was riding on my ECV. The cabins also got a bit uncomfortable in the stations, but I attribute that to the fact that the wheelchair cabins spend a lot more time in the stations, much of it with the doors closed. There's no perceptible airflow when the cabins are moving at load speed.
Lines at the CBR station seemed to build throughout the day. As others have said, they were a tangled mess, especially the line for Epcot, which overflowed both the permanent queue and the extension taped out on the floor. It made getting to the restrooms difficult.
Wheelchair entrance to the Pop station is through the exit. Weird.
CM's said it's perfectly OK to request an unwrapped cabin, even in the wheelchair line. But it may take a while on the wheelchair line, because there maybe only 1 or 2 unwrapped cabins assigned.
People on the board were wondering how the spurs to the storage yard connect to the main track at a 90-degree angle. It's simply 2 small radius curve tracks on both sides, with switches and a chain drive.
The CBR internal shuttle bus stops at the Skyliner station in both directions, between Trinidad and Jamaica, and on the return from Aruba to Martinique. The number of buses on the route has been increased from 1 to 2, so they're probably running about every 10 minutes.
I noticed the walkway from the bus stop to the storage yard didn't have any restrictive signs, so I rolled up and peeked through the fence. Very interesting. A chain drive moves cabins across the top of the yard. Drive tires move them through the switches onto the individual legs -- just the opposite of the switch into the wheelchair platforms. Those boxes are seen above the middle of the legs in the overhead photos shelter another set of drive tires.
The Wheelchair Accessible Vehicles can be any cabins, but they are predesignated at a specific spacing. Switching into and out of the WAV area is automatic; the cm's at the unload & load positions just need to hold in a dispatch button to enable it. A countdown timer on the consoles tells the cm's when the next WAV is expected to arrive. If either cm is not pushing the dispatch button when the timer approaches zero, a chime sounds to remind them to push it.
The WAVs are designated by a plunger being extended on the hanger. You can see the plunger next to the door opening mechanism. The plunger signals the doors to remain closed through the regular unload area and also activates the track switch into the WAV area. You can see this in action if you locate the door opening rail at the entrance to the regular unload area, and watch the rail move out of the way when a cabin with plunger extended approaches.
Since the plunger would have to be positioned by a tech person, I assume the WAVs are assigned at the beginning of the day and do not change during the day. That's when the chocks would be placed in the cabins.
You can hear the reminder chime sounding as a designated WAV approaches the regular unload area.
Question about where the wheelchair/mobility scooter chocks are kept? They stay with cabins that have been designated WAVs. It looked like they just tossed them under the seat when not in use.
Question about gondola cables outside and inside the Skyliner Stations. The cabins detach from the cable when they enter a station. Inside the stations, they run on an overhead track and are propelled by rotating tires above the track or chains in some places.
Question about the 90-degree turns in the Riviera Skyliner Station and big turn. On the turns, while the cabins are detached, the cable goes around a series of wheels which allows it to cross over itself and make the turn. It's a single cable from Epcot to CBR, powered at CBR.
Question about what joelkfla thinks the gondolas stop in the air sometimes. I don't know. A lot of people are guessing that cm's are stopping the line because Guests are not getting into or out of the cabins quickly enough. Another possibility IMO is that safety sensors are being tripped excessively.
The cabins do detach at the BW big turn. The cable goes around a series of bull wheels and crosses over itself to make the turn.  I believe the design is for each carrier to always be in contact with one or more tires, a chain, or clamped to the cable at all times.   The first and last sets of tires are turning at the same speed as the cable is moving, so the carrier can briefly be in contact with them before detaching and after attaching to the cable.
Here is the bouncing gondola part of the video. It was leaving the EPCOT Skyliner Station and then made a stop.  You can see the gondola across the way bouncing starting at hour 1:02:22 as it approaches the BW/Riviera Turn.






The photo below shows a larger ScooterBug mobility scooter entering the gondola.  This scooter almost looks like the design of the older ECV's that I used to rent from the WDW parks.






The photo below shows a larger Walker's Mobility ECV entering the gondola.






.
Please feel free to correct me if I have posted anything incorrectly.


.


----------



## toocherie

gap2368 said:


> Disney world space dose not pull cars off Disney land dose ( just for anyone follows along that dose not know )


Thanks--I've only ridden Space Mtn. at Disneyland so just assumed the WDW was the same.


----------



## SueM in MN

toocherie said:


> It kind of reminds me of the situation at Toy Story Mania or Space Mountain.  The HA cars get pulled off on another track then "re-inserted" after loading or unloading.


I was talking about the Riviera station, which has a long loading area and doesn’t have a pull off area for loading mobility devices.

You are correct that the stations with pull offs would work like Toy Story Mania or Space Mountain at Disneyland


----------



## mamabunny

RaySharpton said:


> There has been so much information over the past week since the Disney Skyliner has opened up to guests with personal experiences using the Disney Skyliner wheelchair/mobility scooter loading zones.  And how things work for loading and unloading for the regular and wheelchair/mobility scooter.
> 
> The following comments were gathered from my previous posts of other guest's experiences using and offering their personal observations over time.
> 
> I don't know if these observations are all factual since I haven't read anything officially from Disney.
> 
> I remember reading a few posts weeks ago either were incorrect or probably guesses until the Disney Skyliner actually opened up to Disney guests instead of just observations from a distance.
> 
> I don't know if all my following comments from others will hold in another few weeks, but I enjoyed learning so much from other DIS posters.
> 
> I guess I am just trying to organize all of the information I've learned so far.
> 
> Three of the four Disney Skyliner Gondola Stations have separate loading and unloading queues.  A larger regular Disney Skyliner for walkers and strollers.  And a smaller, separate queue for wheelchairs and mobility scooters.
> 
> Those stations are the Disney Caribbean Skyliner Gondola Station (Main hub connecting three stations
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 442606
> 
> 
> 
> ...Work in progress...
> 
> ...I'll try to organize my thoughts later after I finish adding info...
> 
> ...I am just curious about how everything works...
> 
> I found this interesting to me.  Sachilles explained why the Disney Riviera Skyliner Station didn't have a separate handicap wheelchair and mobility loading zone like the three other Skyliner Stations.
> 
> Sachilles says the three other Skyliner Stations are a destination or end Skyliner Stations.  The Disney Riviera Skyliner Station is located between two end stations of the EPCOT Skyliner Station and the Caribbean Skyliner Station.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please feel free to correct me if I have posted anything incorrectly.




Thank you, Ray - once again you have answered my questions!


----------



## DisneyOma

I've been looking for any reports about people evacuated that had ECVs and wheelchairs with them, But I haven't found any? Were they really that lucky that no one had a disability requiring a personal mobility device?


----------



## joelkfla

DisneyOma said:


> I've been looking for any reports about people evacuated that had ECVs and wheelchairs with them, But I haven't found any? Were they really that lucky that no one had a disability requiring a personal mobility device?


They only evacuated one or a few cabins (reports vary).  After 3 hours, they were able to get the line moving (though slowly), and everyone else exited at stations as normal.


----------



## seashoreCM

The problem is not that the blue gondola stopped or got stuck but rather that the yellow gondolas crashed behind.

What we have is perhaps a small part (in or near  the blue cabin) broke or failed and then the system started to self destruct.

No one knows whether or not the same problem could occur at a different station so it is not unwise to shut down all of the Skyliner lines until the cause of the yellow gondolas' crashing can be analyzed.


----------



## camper06

We were at DHS today.  The gondolas were moving but it remains closed to passengers.  I spoke to the CMs standing out front near the closed sign, and they said they were testing and were hoping to get it back open next week.  We shall see...


----------



## toocherie

Question:  do only certain colored gondolas run on certain lines?


----------



## SueM in MN

joelkfla said:


> They only evacuated one or a few cabins (reports vary).  After 3 hours, they were able to get the line moving (though slowly), and everyone else exited at stations as normal.


Yes.
I’ve seem reports of 3 cabins, 6 people (not saying how many cabins) and 6 people from one cabin


DisneyOma said:


> I've been looking for any reports about people evacuated that had ECVs and wheelchairs with them, But I haven't found any? Were they really that lucky that no one had a disability requiring a personal mobility device?


I haven’t seen any reports that say one way or the other.
A couple of people were observed being evacuated by stretcher. Most people assumed they were sick or injured.
It‘s possible they were disabled. I don’t think they would evacuate the person from any height while they were sitting in a wheelchair or ECV. If my daughter needed to be evacuated, I’m quite certain it would be by stretcher.  



toocherie said:


> Question:  do only certain colored gondolas run on certain lines?


I don’t think so.
They we’re doing test runs without people during our visit last Spring. We saw them arriving 2 of the runs and saw multiple colors on each.


----------



## joelkfla

toocherie said:


> Question:  do only certain colored gondolas run on certain lines?


No, each of the 3 lines does have a dedicated set of cabins, but they are a mix of colors and of wrapped/unwrapped.

The cabins are numbered.  I believe each line has a different number range, with the lower numbered cabins on the Epcot line.


----------



## seashoreCM

The Epcot line would run better if a gondola discharging a wheelchair, etc. at Riviera did not load another wheelchair, etc. there. This shortens the time it is at a full stop.

The previous station handicapped loop would need to release an empty gondola every now and then for Riviera boardings according to demand but not counting any non-empty gondolas leaving that loop in the proportionate share.

When a handicapped designated (WAV?) gondola resumes motion after a full stop at Riviera (perhaps getting to a medium speed instead of the slow speed), the next few gondolas, which may or may not have discharged other guests while waiting behind, may have to skip loading new guests in order to catch up with the 10 second spacing exiting Riviera.

The Riviera machinery may or may not be able to accomplish the preceding moves without which there will be more complete system and cable stops.


----------



## mamabunny

seashoreCM said:


> The Epcot line would run better if a gondola discharging a wheelchair, etc. at Riviera did not load another wheelchair, etc. there. This shortens the time it is at a full stop.
> 
> The previous station handicapped loop would need to release an empty gondola every now and then for Riviera boardings according to demand but not counting any non-empty gondolas leaving that loop in the proportionate share.
> 
> When a handicapped designated (WAV?) gondola resumes motion after a full stop at Riviera (perhaps getting to a medium speed instead of the slow speed), the next few gondolas, which may or may not have discharged other guests while waiting behind, may have to skip loading new guests in order to catch up with the 10 second spacing exiting Riviera.
> 
> The Riviera machinery may or may not be able to accomplish the preceding moves without which there will be more complete system and cable stops.



Actually, it's just a matter of timing and synchronization...

If the line has to be stopped for a mobility device to unload at Riviera, then that's the ideal time to load the next mobility device in line; you already have stopped the line, and once everyone is more skilled at using the Gondolas (CMs and Guests alike) I believe you probably could "turn" a gondola in less than 2 minutes; probably 90 seconds total.  Especially if while the mobility device user is waiting, the CMs "coach" them on exactly what to expect, and have them positioned to drive straight on once the cabin is clear.  Then it's set the chocks, board anyone else with the mobility device user, and send the cabin back into service.

There's no HA access at that station, and I'm sorry to have to be the one to say it, but that's just *wrong*.  I realize there is a turn there, and it might have been more technologically difficult to put an HA bypass in there, but Disney (as well as the manufacturer) has no shortage of brilliant engineers on staff.  That bypass could have happened either before or after the turn by elongating the portion of the station where they bypass would be located, if nothing else.  It didn't have to happen right at the turn itself.    

The way that Riviera was designed was a problem waiting to happen (and we didn't have to wait long to see it) - and it was purposely created that way.  I can't believe that at some point, someone in a meeting didn't bring up that very scenario as a possible "pinch point". The "incident" will most likely repeat unless they literally close that station to *anyone* other than walk-ons/walk-offs - absolutely no strollers, no mobility devices, *no one who might cause the line to stop*, ever can enter or exit there.  (And that won't happen, because there is always a self-entitled Guest who will demand their "right" to use that station, and a CM who won't stand their ground, and enforce the rules.  But that's another topic for another day.)

The Riviera station feels to me like it may be a big problem in the future...  I certainly hope not, but it feels short-sighted in design, and incomplete.

I kind of wish they would just close it altogether for anyone to load/unload, and then it becomes a non-issue.


----------



## gap2368

I read the gondola was up and running today with less hours for this week


----------



## RaySharpton

gap2368 said:


> I read the gondola was up and running today with less hours for this week



https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/disney-skyliner/



> Disney Skyliner – Now Open
> Take to the skies—travel by aerial gondola for a bird’s-eye view of various locations around Walt Disney World Resort!
> 
> Skyliner Operating HoursSkyliner Operating Hours
> Beginning today, Guests may travel aboard Disney Skyliner from 8 a.m. to 10:30 p.m. However, system updates later this week will result in the following modified operating hours for Oct. 16-18:
> 
> Oct. 16: The Disney Hollywood Studios line will be closed while the other two lines will be available from 1 p.m. – 10:30 p.m.
> Oct. 17-18: All lines will be open from 1 p.m. – 10:30 p.m.



https://www.orlandosentinel.com/tra...0191014-wa6vy4tcfzfzhbnevjc4idieku-story.html



> The Disney Skyliner gondola transportation system is returning to service Monday, a little more than a week after visitors were stranded in the air for as long as three hours.
> Notifications on Walt Disney World’s official website and the My Disney Experience app indicate that the hours of operation Monday will be 8 a.m.-10:30 p.m. Disney also says that on Wednesday, the line going to Hollywood Studios will be closed for “system updates,” and the other two lines will run from 1-10:30 p.m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Disney Skyliner gondola transportation system is returning to service Monday, a little more than a week after visitors were stranded in the air for as long as three hours. (Dewayne Bevil)
> All lines are scheduled to run from 1-10:30 p.m. on Thursday and Friday.
> The Skyliner has been closed since the evening of Oct. 5, when the system stalled with hundreds of visitors aboard. The Skyliner had been open for seven days when it halted. Disney has not disclosed the cause of disruption or commented about photos circulating on social media showing crumpled cabins at one of the system’s loading stations.
> 
> 
> “Following a complete review with the manufacturer, we’ve made adjustments to our processes and training, and we are improving how we communicate with guests during their flight with Disney Skyliner,” according to a post on the official Disney parks blog.
> Last week, observers on the ground could see the lines and cabins being periodically put through their paces without passengers.
> New signs at the Skyliner loading stations indicated that service “may occasionally be interrupted by stops and delays.” That is particularly true, Monday’s blog post notes “when we need to accommodate guests who require additional time to load their cabin.”
> The three lines of the gondola system connect Disney’s Hollywood Studios, Epcot and four Walt Disney World resorts, including Caribbean Beach, Art of Animation, Pop Century and the Riviera Resort, a Disney Vacation Club property set to open in December.






.


----------



## RaySharpton

Cool video by Skip Porter showing one of the wheelchairs that Sue was talking about entering a Disney Skyliner Gondola in the station's accessible queue.  The Disney cast member requests the wheelchair enter first.  Then the Disney cast member places the chocks behind the rear wheelchair wheels.  Then Disney cast member allows the rest of the gondola guest(s) to enter.


----------



## SueM in MN

RaySharpton said:


> Cool video by Skip Porter showing one of the wheelchairs that Sue was talking about entering a Disney Skyliner Gondola in the station's accessible queue.  The Disney cast member requests the wheelchair enter first.  Then the Disney cast member places the chocks behind the rear wheelchair wheels.  Then Disney cast member allows the rest of the gondola guest(s) to enter.


Nice!
The video wouldn’t actually play for me. I think because Facebook doesn’t allow saving off of Facebook.
I am Skip’s Facebook friend , but for some reason, his posts were not showing for me. So this is good - I got to tell Facebook I want to see his posts and view the video on Facebook.

I took some screenshots in case other people can’t see it either.


----------



## SueM in MN

Skip’s wheelchair is not the same model as my daughter’s, but all Permobil power wheelchairs are pretty similar size snd shape. This picture with blue trim is similar to Skip’s.

The picture with yellow trim is similar to my daughter’s. Even though the wheel arrangement is different, they have similar ‘footprints’.


----------



## RaySharpton

Sue, thank you.



SueM in MN said:


> Nice!
> The video wouldn’t actually play for me. I think because Facebook doesn’t allow saving off of Facebook.
> I am Skip’s Facebook friend , but for some reason, his posts were not showing for me. So this is good - I got to tell Facebook I want to see his posts and view the video on Facebook.
> 
> I took some screenshots in case other people can’t see it either.
> 
> View attachment 444063View attachment 444064View attachment 444065View attachment 444066View attachment 444067View attachment 444068





SueM in MN said:


> Skip’s wheelchair is not the same model as my daughter’s, but all Permobil power wheelchairs are a pretty similar size and shape. This picture with a blue trim is similar to Skip’s.
> 
> The picture with yellow trim is similar to my daughter’s. Even though the wheel arrangement is different, they have similar ‘footprints’.View attachment 444076View attachment 444077


----------



## DisneyOma

So if that wheelchair user was in the gondolas during the 3 hour downtime due to the accident, and they had to evacuate by ladder, what would happen? I'm thinking if I had to use a specific electric wheelchair, the last place I'd go with it is on one of Disney's gondolas! I know they only evacuated a few pods this time, but who is to say they'll be able to do that next time?


----------



## RaySharpton

DisneyOma said:


> So if that wheelchair user was in the gondolas during the 3 hour downtime due to the accident, and they had to evacuate by ladder, what would happen? I'm thinking if I had to use a specific electric wheelchair, the last place I'd go with it is on one of Disney's gondolas! I know they only evacuated a few pods this time, but who is to say they'll be able to do that next time?












Reedy Creek has spent $1.4 million on equipment and a truck that can go up to 116 feet and another truck for about $840,000 that can reach 173 feet.
Reed Creek firefighters will also be able to access the gondolas by using a barge bought by Disney on a lake along the route.
Training on the new equipment began in April with Reedy Creek first-responders logging more than 2,500 hours so far.


----------



## lanejudy

Just curious... they made a big deal about the benches folding up to accommodate mobility devices.  But all the pictures and reports i’ve seen don’t show that.  It looks like they are squeezing the wheelchair between the benches and making that person sit with their back to the rest of the party.  Or have i simply missed reports/pics where one bench was folded?


----------



## RaySharpton

lanejudy said:


> Just curious... they made a big deal about the benches folding up to accommodate mobility devices.  But all the pictures and reports i’ve seen don’t show that.  It looks like they are squeezing the wheelchair between the benches and making that person sit with their back to the rest of the party.  Or have i simply missed reports/pics where one bench was folded?



Hi, lanejudy. I haven't seen anything either.

I wonder if it is because Disney cast members to want to put chocks behind the wheelchair and mobility scooter wheels.  The Disney cast members also require the wheelchair and mobility scooter to enter first before the rest of the passengers and to move all the way across the gondola until their wheels meet the metal bumper bar allowing the chocks on the other wheels to keep the wheelchair and mobility scooter wheels from moving.

Maybe they think it might take to much time for the wheelchair guest to turn around and get situated before the chocks are added.

Maybe Disney decided they did not want the opposite of the wheelchair's chocked wheels to always bump up against the back of the gondola's folded bench so the chocks would be effective.

It would be interesting here something from someone in the know.

I would have liked to face the front of the gondola, too.

All the warning label stickers on the interior glass of the sliding entrance doors can't be seen by the wheelchair and mobility scooter user either.


----------



## gap2368

lanejudy said:


> Just curious... they made a big deal about the benches folding up to accommodate mobility devices.  But all the pictures and reports i’ve seen don’t show that.  It looks like they are squeezing the wheelchair between the benches and making that person sit with their back to the rest of the party.  Or have i simply missed reports/pics where one bench was folded?


I have not either


----------



## DisneyOma

RaySharpton said:


> Reedy Creek has spent $1.4 million on equipment and a truck that can go up to 116 feet and another truck for about $840,000 that can reach 173 feet.
> Reed Creek firefighters will also be able to access the gondolas by using a barge bought by Disney on a lake along the route.
> Training on the new equipment began in April with Reedy Creek first-responders logging more than 2,500 hours so far.



Yes, all and good, but will they take time to unload equipment or just people, KWIM? Looks like only one platform lift could handle an ECV, for example. And would they even think about unloading someone strapped into a wheelchair over a body of water? I know in our evac training back when I worked on boats, we did not take the equipment with us, just the people.


----------



## SueM in MN

lanejudy said:


> Just curious... they made a big deal about the benches folding up to accommodate mobility devices.  But all the pictures and reports i’ve seen don’t show that.  It looks like they are squeezing the wheelchair between the benches and making that person sit with their back to the rest of the party.  Or have i simply missed reports/pics where one bench was folded?


I have talked to someone who knows for sure (it was after they opened, but before the accident/incident).

The seats do all fold up. The ‘partners’, which include Disney as well as the company that built the gondolas chose to load mobility devices without folding up the seats to start with.

They were planning on using the first months for evaluating the loading process, including whether to leave both seats down, fold one or both up, and whether to load mobility devices driving in or backing in. I don’t know how long the evaluation process was/is planned for.

I remember during the first years of the monorail, CMs actually strapped wheelchairs down on the monorails the same way as on buses. That hasn’t been done for many, many years.
So, I do expect changes.
I have seen videos of other gondola systems from the same company in cities which showed wheelchair loading. The ones I saw did not stop the gondola and did not have an ‘accessibility loop’ like Disney has. The systems I saw had stations that were similar to the Riviera station.

[


----------



## SueM in MN

DisneyOma said:


> Yes, all and good, but will they take time to unload equipment or just people, KWIM? Looks like only one platform lift could handle an ECV, for example. And would they even think about unloading someone strapped into a wheelchair over a body of water? I know in our evac training back when I worked on boats, we did not take the equipment with us, just the people.


I think the reason for the fairly large platform is to hold multiple people in one load; each gondola can hold up to 10 people.

If they needed to evacuate a wheelchair user, I don’t think they would unload the wheelchair onto the platform lift.
Maybe manual wheelchairs because they are relatively light and the person in the wheelchair  could be pushed onto the platform fairly easily. It would also provide a person who might be unsteady to have  a place to sit.
I very much doubt they would do it with a power wheelchair. Power wheelchairs are very heavy - my daughter‘s is near 300 pounds, without her in it. They would also need to rely on the device user being able to drive out. I’m not sure I would trust someone’s ability that far above ground!
I believe they would probably put the wheelchair user onto a stretcher or they may have evacuation chairs.
A wheelchair like Skip‘s can turn in a deceptively small space. I can’t tell for sure how much space there is from the pictures, but I know it could turn around entirely with both seats folded up, and probably even with just one.
Most people who own power wheelchairs also have an accessible van. This picture shows the dimensions of a typical van, which is much smaller than the available space in the gondola.
Our van has two front seats, so we’ve got less maneuvering space. we can still easily turn our daughter’s manual or power wheelchair completely around in that space.


----------



## RaySharpton

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1185644711626846208


----------



## seashoreCM

The idea of folding up a bench is to allow a scooter to be moved over a little towards the folded bench and give leg room for others sitting on the other bench.

But it takes more time to maneuver the scooter and get others seated.

For some wheelchairs, the benches can be left down and six more family members, three on each bench, can ride.


----------



## mamabunny

Frankly, I wondered if the reason the benches aren't folded up is because they wanted to  keep the mobility devices as much in the center of the cabin as possible, to help keep it "balanced" feeling?

I can imagine also that they could fold those benches up, and stand ?15? people in there (if they wanted to) to clear queues quicker...


----------



## DisneyOma

mamabunny said:


> Frankly, I wondered if the reason the benches aren't folded up is because they wanted to  keep the mobility devices as much in the center of the cabin as possible, to help keep it "balanced" feeling?
> 
> I can imagine also that they could fold those benches up, and stand ?15? people in there (if they wanted to) to clear queues quicker...



There could be a weight limitation that would prevent that many people on at once.


----------



## lanejudy

Guests are expected to sit on the WDW Skyliner.  It was not intended to be jammed full with standees.  I don’t know exactly why they aren’t folding benches, but as someone above surmised, I think it could be due to loading/unloading time and the fact that the “aisle” between the benches is wide enough for mobility devices.  I just don’t care for the fact that leaves the person in the wheelchair/ECV riding with their back to the rest of the party.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## RaySharpton

lanejudy said:


> Guests are expected to sit on the WDW Skyliner.  It was not intended to be jammed full with standees.  I don’t know exactly why they aren’t folding benches, but as someone above surmised, I think it could be due to loading/unloading time and the fact that the “aisle” between the benches is wide enough for mobility devices.  I just don’t care for the fact that leaves the person in the wheelchair/ECV riding with their back to the rest of the party.
> 
> Enjoy your vacation!



I agree.  I mean you are going to back out of the gondola one way or another.  I wish that WDW would let wheelchairs back in when getting into the gondola.

Then the wheelchair user could drive straight out.

The metal bar can be used going backward or forward as far as protecting the gondola wall from the mobility devices wheels and the chocks can still be placed on the front wheels.

I don't like my back to other people when sitting in my wheelchair.

And all of the warning labels are pasted on the sliding gondola doors and not facing the other wall.  

And if alone in the gondola the chocks prevent me from rolling back to reach the emergency call button with speaker located on the wall near the front entrance of the gondola.

Guests might have issues being slow going backward whether going in or going out of the gondola.

I wish that they would let up back up into the gondola so we can see everyone in front of me and participate in any conversations during the ride.


----------



## SueM in MN

RaySharpton said:


> I agree.  I mean you are going to back out of the gondola one way or another.  I wish that WDW would let wheelchairs back in when getting into the gondola.
> 
> Then the wheelchair user could drive straight out.
> 
> The metal bar can be used going backward or forward as far as protecting the gondola wall from the mobility devices wheels and the chocks can still be placed on the front wheels.
> 
> I don't like my back to other people when sitting in my wheelchair.
> 
> And all of the warning labels are pasted on the sliding gondola doors and not facing the other wall.
> 
> And if alone in the gondola the chocks prevent me from rolling back to reach the emergency call button with speaker located on the wall near the front entrance of the gondola.
> 
> Guests might have issues being slow going backward whether going in or going out of the gondola.
> 
> I wish that they would let up back up into the gondola so we can see everyone in front of me and participate in any conversations during the ride.


I can tell you for sure they are aware of those concerns and before the incident that stopped the skyways, they were looking at other directions of loading.


----------



## DisneyOma

It's in my google news feed that a gondola switching from the ADA area to the main line did not switch properly and the area was shut down again? It happened yesterday, at the CBR station. Glad they caught it before it fell off or something.


----------



## RaySharpton

> Gondola Stuck at ADA Load Station Led to Disney Skyliner Downtime Today



by dis & wdwnt




> It’s been three weeks since the Disney Skyliner accident took place at Walt Disney World. As you probably are aware, multiple gondolas were seen crashed into each other and numerous guests were stranded in the air for over two hours, stuck inside of the gondolas. The fledgling transportation system has seen adjusted hours and a fair amount of downtime since it returned to service just a few days ago. Today, the line that runs from the Caribbean Beach Resort to Disney’s Art of Animation and Pop Century Resorts encountered an issue.
> 
> From what we could see, a gondola appeared to be stuck transferring from the stationary, ADA load platform (used for wheelchairs, ECVs and other guests that may need more time to board) to the main line. Once they did get that once-stuck gondola in motion, it visibly had a hard time transferring to the main line as cast members, security, and those tasked with maintaining the Skyliner looked on. Guests in line to ride the Skyliner to Art of Animation and Pop Century remained there through all of this.






> The line eventually re-opened to guests, but the ADA load platform remained off-limits. As we headed to the Hollywood Studios line this evening to return to our car, we could see that the platform was blocked off with a cone and a barricade, being watched by a Disney security cast member. We assume that the maintenance team and engineers will be looking at the issue overnight once all guests are clear of the area.





DisneyOma said:


> It's in my google news feed that a gondola switching from the ADA area to the main line did not switch properly and the area was shut down again? It happened yesterday, at the CBR station. Glad they caught it before it fell off or something.



_moderator edit: links removed_​


----------



## DisneyOma

Ray, your links aren't working and I got an alert that some of the sites are not allowed to be linked here?


----------



## mamabunny

DisneyOma said:


> It's in my google news feed that a gondola switching from the ADA area to the main line did not switch properly and the area was shut down again? It happened yesterday, at the CBR station. Glad they caught it before it fell off or something.



I saw that article too, on another website.  It sounds like they had that particular ADA load/unload platform shut down for the better part of a day.

I don't think it would have fallen off?  (OK -_ I don't want to think that it could have fallen off_... LOL) but I do worry about the fact that this issue cropped up so quickly.  Although... given the number of people who are at WDW every day, and the amount of miles those gondolas travel - non-stop! - all day long... I presume that it's inevitable that some issues will occur.  I think everyone might have felt better if those issues had occurred later... 

Still not sure if I am going to ride it in January when we are down there again.  I think a lot of it will be determined by how many more (if any) "incidents" there are between now and then...


----------



## DisneyOma

The ADA gondolas are removable so they could fall off - they go from one track to another, don't they?


----------



## lanejudy

All the gondola are "removable" in that sense, and can be removed for storage (there are storage "barns" at CBR).  This is my very basic understanding, probably without the correct technical/mechanical terms:  All of the gondola cars release from the cable at the stations and move through the stations much more slowly driven by the station tracks or wheels.  The cars entering the stationary load for wheelchairs/ECVs have a switch high up on the cable arm that allows them to move onto the secondary track.  None of the cars are attached to the cable while in the stations.  However, the likelihood of cars disengaging from the cable _not in the station _is very unlikely.  These gondola systems are used in many places and we don't hear of gondolas falling from the sky on a regular basis.

I haven't found much information about the incident the other day.  Apparently one gondola car from the stationary load area did not move back into the main track.  The line shut down and workers did get it moved, but the stationary loading area remained closed.  I've heard nothing further, so presumably the issue was minor and considered resolved.


----------



## PatMcDuck

We rode the first week, and one day at the AoA station, they could not load WC thru the stationary loading area, it was open back up the next day. My son uses a large 18" Convaid chair. On first day I pushed him in, on regular guest line, it was tight but he fit.  Getting him back out was a little trickier.  Fortunately, he can walk, so after this, I would partially collapse chair right before boarding, it was still pushable, I did not have to lift it.  Then I could easily get chair inside and him and me, on regular line.  

There were many times we were pointed to the stationary boarding area, but we always refused, with a simple comment like, "we got this, we are experieinced" or whatever.  At times, the stationary lines were LONG, especially at Studios station.

We loved the Skyliner and will book resorts with access when we can.  It saves me trying to board a bus, lifting my son's heavy collapsed Convaid chair, and mange him at the same time (poor balance and depth perception, Downs and Autism) for at least 2 parks, we drive to AK, so only MK involves the bus.


----------



## Selket

We were there last week and I really enjoyed riding the Skyliner - it's a lot of fun. I much prefer it to the bus.   

I did find it frustrating that the first time I went to ride I was next in line and they shut it down (weather?) - next time went to ride and the Epcot line wasn't working - not sure why - and one time we were riding just for fun (my DH finally got a chance to ride) - we were trying to go RT from DHS to Epcot and we got stuck at Epcot - they took it down.   The boats got slammed and we ended up using the walkway to get back to DHS.  There was a medical issue with someone and paramedics were called so they stopped the line due to that (I am guessing?).  The issue with the guest was unrelated to the Skyliner - he didn't fall or anything.  They were right beside of us talking to him so I unintentionally could hear the whole thing.  

Not sure I could recommend riding it for fun unless you've got extra time and are ok getting stuck somewhere you may not want to be!  I'm glad we didn't get stuck at CBR - not sure how easy/quick it would have been to get a bus out of there back to the park.  Seems like it would be a headache to get there and wanting to change lines and it goes down - especially with an ECV or WC.

I also noticed that many people with mobility devices went through the regular que not realizing there was a separate que.  They got pulled out and directed over but it created a sort of odd situation where they were entering the other line mid-que so either got in front of people or had to go to the back.  I'm sure they were frustrated to spend time in one que and be told to go elsewhere.  I saw this the most at DHS.  The CM's or signage isn't working well enough.


----------



## Momtomouselover

My mom rides in a wheelchair because of reduced mobility and sometimes balance issues (from cancer and ongoing chemo treatment). We usually rent a regular push wheelchair for the week.  Could we still load in the regular Skyliner line?  Either (a) I could push her on quickly or more likely (b) she could stand up and load and I would collapse chair in half and carry on.  Anyone try this?  I apologize if already addressed but I haven't read the last 21 pages.


----------



## DisneyOma

RaySharpton said:


> And all of the warning labels are pasted on the sliding gondola doors and not facing the other wall.
> 
> And if alone in the gondola the chocks prevent me from rolling back to reach the emergency call button with speaker located on the wall near the front entrance of the gondola.



These are safety issues and should be reported to WDW guest services as huge concerns.


----------



## SueM in MN

Momtomouselover said:


> My mom rides in a wheelchair because of reduced mobility and sometimes balance issues (from cancer and ongoing chemo treatment). We usually rent a regular push wheelchair for the week.  Could we still load in the regular Skyliner line?  Either (a) I could push her on quickly or more likely (b) she could stand up and load and I would collapse chair in half and carry on.  Anyone try this?  I apologize if already addressed but I haven't read the last 21 pages.


Most of this post is from before the Skyliner opened, so only the last few pages have actual experience. We just got back from WDW and I working on a post about the Skyliners with many pictures and video.
The regular line loads on moving Skyliners. They are moving slowly, but still moving.
Given that she has reduced mobility and sometimes balance issues, it would be safer and less intimidating for her to load at the mobility loading area where the gondola is completely stopped.
PatMcDuck posted above that they were able to go thru the regular line with her adult son’s Convaid chair (looks like a large umbrella stroller). If you choose to try it, I’d suggest using  mobility line the first few times and watching the regular line boarding so you get a feel for how everything works and how fast it is.
My guess is that if she’s riding in the wheelchair, you will need to use the mobility line - they want to make sure the occupied wheelchair won’t tip or move during the ride.


DisneyOma said:


> These are safety issues and should be reported to WDW guest services as huge concerns.


I did report the concerns - wheelchair rider going forward into the gondola, having chocks under the wheels that prevent the chair from moving, warnings and alert box to call for help by the front door. I was told these are all things they are aware of and are looking at.
But, more voices are always better.

We rode multiple times during our stay. The very first time, the CM made sure the wheelchair brakes were locked and put wheel chocks behind her rear wheels. Trips after that, they said we didn’t need the chocks because her wheelchair has brakes and anti tip bars.
I don’t know the reasons it was decided to have wheelchair riders drive in instead of backing in, but think part might be so that the CM can check for brakes and tip bars (many people’s personal chairs don’t have anti tip bars or they are placed high).
If the chair is backed in, it would be harder to place the wheel chocks to hold the back wheels. Putting them under the front tires would not hold as well.

I’m sure things will change as time goes on. Driving straight onto the monorails with a mobility device was not always how it was done. The monorail cars used by wheelchairs originally had  a small center wall, which contained tiedown straps. In the beginnin, wheelchairs were tied done on the monorails just like they are on buses. As time passed, they stopped doing that.


----------



## RaySharpton

SueM in MN said:


> We just got back from WDW and I working on a post about the Skyliners with many pictures and video.


 
Cool!



> Most of this post is from before the Skyliner opened, so only the last few pages have actual experience. We just got back from WDW and I working on a post about the Skyliners with many pictures and video.
> The regular line loads on moving Skyliners. They are moving slowly, but still moving.
> Given that she has reduced mobility and sometimes balance issues, it would be safer and less intimidating for her to load at the mobility loading area where the gondola is completely stopped.
> PatMcDuck posted above that they were able to go thru the regular line with her adult son’s Convaid chair (looks like a large umbrella stroller). If you choose to try it, I’d suggest using mobility line the first few times and watching the regular line boarding so you get a feel for how everything works and how fast it is.
> My guess is that if she’s riding in the wheelchair, you will need to use the mobility line - they want to make sure the occupied wheelchair won’t tip or move during the ride.
> 
> 
> 
> DisneyOma said:
> These are safety issues and should be reported to WDW guest services as huge concerns.
> 
> 
> 
> I did report the concerns - wheelchair rider going forward into the gondola, having chocks under the wheels that prevent the chair from moving, warnings and alert box to call for help by the front door. I was told these are all things they are aware of and are looking at.
> But, more voices are always better.
> 
> We rode multiple times during our stay. The very first time, the CM made sure the wheelchair brakes were locked and put wheel chocks behind her rear wheels. Trips after that, they said we didn’t need the chocks because her wheelchair has brakes and anti tip bars.
> I don’t know the reasons it was decided to have wheelchair riders drive in instead of backing in, but think part might be so that the CM can check for brakes and tip bars (many people’s personal chairs don’t have anti tip bars or they are placed high).
> If the chair is backed in, it would be harder to place the wheel chocks to hold the back wheels. Putting them under the front tires would not hold as well.
> 
> I’m sure things will change as time goes on. Driving straight onto the monorails with a mobility device was not always how it was done. The monorail cars used by wheelchairs originally had a small center wall, which contained tiedown straps. In the beginnin, wheelchairs were tied done on the monorails just like they are on buses. As time passed, they stopped doing that.
> 
> SueM in MN
> Moderator of disABILITIES
> Link to disABILITIES FAQs thread
Click to expand...


Thanks for your report.


----------



## Momtomouselover

Thanks SueM. I also recently went and rode the Skyliner. Now that I think about it I think you are right that stepping on and off a moving gondola would be hard for her. I also know that she wouldn’t want to sit her wheelchair but next to us. I wonder if we could board the stationary gondola but walk on and bring the chair either folded or they could latch if preferred.


----------



## mamabunny

Momtomouselover said:


> Thanks SueM. I also recently went and rode the Skyliner. Now that I think about it I think you are right that stepping on and off a moving gondola would be hard for her. I also know that she wouldn’t want to sit her wheelchair but next to us. I wonder if we could board the stationary gondola but walk on and bring the chair either folded or they could latch if preferred.



You can always ask the Skyliner CMs when you get to the station  Just explain it like you did here!   Remember that anytime they offer us something out of the ordinary, that it's a form of Pixie Dust, and so we may not be able to get it every single time, but your request seems reasonable


----------



## GranJan1

SueM in MN said:


> Most of this post is from before the Skyliner opened, so only the last few pages have actual experience. We just got back from WDW and I working on a post about the Skyliners with many pictures and video.
> The regular line loads on moving Skyliners. They are moving slowly, but still moving.
> Given that she has reduced mobility and sometimes balance issues, it would be safer and less intimidating for her to load at the mobility loading area where the gondola is completely stopped.
> PatMcDuck posted above that they were able to go thru the regular line with her adult son’s Convaid chair (looks like a large umbrella stroller). If you choose to try it, I’d suggest using  mobility line the first few times and watching the regular line boarding so you get a feel for how everything works and how fast it is.
> My guess is that if she’s riding in the wheelchair, you will need to use the mobility line - they want to make sure the occupied wheelchair won’t tip or move during the ride.
> 
> I did report the concerns - wheelchair rider going forward into the gondola, having chocks under the wheels that prevent the chair from moving, warnings and alert box to call for help by the front door. I was told these are all things they are aware of and are looking at.
> But, more voices are always better.
> 
> We rode multiple times during our stay. The very first time, the CM made sure the wheelchair brakes were locked and put wheel chocks behind her rear wheels. Trips after that, they said we didn’t need the chocks because her wheelchair has brakes and anti tip bars.
> I don’t know the reasons it was decided to have wheelchair riders drive in instead of backing in, but think part might be so that the CM can check for brakes and tip bars (many people’s personal chairs don’t have anti tip bars or they are placed high).
> If the chair is backed in, it would be harder to place the wheel chocks to hold the back wheels. Putting them under the front tires would not hold as well.
> 
> I’m sure things will change as time goes on. Driving straight onto the monorails with a mobility device was not always how it was done. The monorail cars used by wheelchairs originally had  a small center wall, which contained tiedown straps. In the beginnin, wheelchairs were tied done on the monorails just like they are on buses. As time passed, they stopped doing that.


Sue, did you ever post more info on your experience with a wheelchair & the skyliner? We’ve got a trip coming up in January at the Riviera. I’m getting a little nervous about riding the skyliner with my power chair...especially at the Riviera station. I’m not seeing much discussion from wheelchair user’s experience with the skyliner. Mostly just people blaming wheelchair loading for any issues the skyliners have had & some comments that wheelchairs should be banned from riding. I was hoping to hear some positive feedback from other wheelchair users but so far there is none that I can find.


----------



## Lilsia

So are they "pulling off" the cars for every single wheelchair and ECV? I thought that one of the videos that someone posted before it opened showed that is goes slow enough that a person in a wheelchair can just get on at the station while it is still moving. Am I imaging the whole discussion that it won't be an issue to get everyone on smoothly while it was still moving?


----------



## gap2368

Lilsia said:


> So are they "pulling off" the cars for every single wheelchair and ECV? I thought that one of the videos that someone posted before it opened showed that is goes slow enough that a person in a wheelchair can just get on at the station while it is still moving. Am I imaging the whole discussion that it won't be an issue to get everyone on smoothly while it was still moving?


I heard that this is the only station that doze not have the pull off and that it goes slow enough that people could go on with out it stopping


----------



## GranJan1

Lilsia said:


> So are they "pulling off" the cars for every single wheelchair and ECV? I thought that one of the videos that someone posted before it opened showed that is goes slow enough that a person in a wheelchair can just get on at the station while it is still moving. Am I imaging the whole discussion that it won't be an issue to get everyone on smoothly while it was still moving?


The Riviera station doesn’t have a place to pull off. I just don’t see how it would work unless the gondola comes to a complete stop. If I’m not mistaken, the walkway isn’t moving. If my front wheels get on a moving surface while my back wheels are on a stationary surface, it seems like it would cause my front wheels to swivel which would make it difficult to drive straight onto the gondola. I may be worrying for nothing but it would be reassuring to hear from someone with experience. 
    If the Riviera station doesn’t work out, we can walk to the CB station but we spent lots of points to book a week in a 2 BR preferred view. Six months ago I was so excited about the resort with new transportation that would be easier to load & unload without others having to wait on me.


----------



## kaytieeldr

There's nowhere at Riviera to pull off cars. At the very least, the line has to be slowed, if not stopped.


----------



## Lilsia

kaytieeldr said:


> There's nowhere at Riviera to pull off cars. At the very least, the line has to be slowed, if not stopped.



I can't find the video that was posted, but it showed a person in a wheelchair was able to get into the gondola without it being pulled off of the line or stopped. I think that it was slowed but definitely not stopped. I am not arguing that this should happen at WDW, just that before the gondola even opened, others argued that this system would be easy and flawless, and that those in wheelchairs/strollers/ECVS would be able to load without the system stopping.  A lot of grief was given to those who questioned that the lines would be stopped often for this. So if every wheelchair/ECV needs to have the line stopped, or a gondola pulled off of the line, I wonder why they would not add a pull off at the Riviera. Why would they want to have to stop the line frequently? It does not make sense.


----------



## kaytieeldr

Logistics. Pop, AoA, and Caribbean Beach have a total of 6,400 rooms. Riviera has 489 (all number via Touring Plans plus calculated in my head ). 

But the cars should be moving through Riviera slowly enough that wheelchairs and strollers can enter and exit, possibly at a slight angle toward the direction the line is moving, to avoid being hit by a door. ECVs, well, a lot of users are less skilled than ideal and probably need the stop. Especially if they're backing  up.


----------



## lanejudy

Lilsia said:


> I can't find the video that was posted, but it showed a person in a wheelchair was able to get into the gondola without it being pulled off of the line or stopped. I think that it was slowed but definitely not stopped.


That was definitely the intent at Riviera, and how such systems work in other places.  The cars move very slowly through the station.  However, i’m not sure how WDW is currently handling wheelchairs and ECVs at Riviera - if they are allowed to board while the cars move, or if they are stopping the line briefly.  I’ve read reports of both.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## Weedy

My thoughts/questions: the reason for the gondolas being pulled off at the other stations is because they put blocks behind the wheels of the chair/ECV. 
How are they going to do this at Riviera?
Will the Cast Member ride around in the cabin in the load area trying to get the blocks in place before the cabin leaves the station


----------



## Friendly Frog

Has anyone rode the skyline using a Gold Mobility scooter with the canopy attached to the top?  I picked this vender because their canopy looks to attached higher than some other vendors.


----------



## mamabunny

I would hazard a guess that as along as the canopy isn't more than 6 feet tall, it should be OK, and I'm willing to bet it isn't that tall.    I don't have the specs on the cabin doorways at hand, but if I had to guess, I would bet that the doors are probably not much shorter than a standard residential doorway.


----------



## RaySharpton

I can't find the video either, but I found a photo.





GranJan1 said:


> The Riviera station doesn’t have a place to pull off. I just don’t see how it would work unless the gondola comes to a complete stop. If I’m not mistaken, the walkway isn’t moving. If my front wheels get on a moving surface while my back wheels are on a stationary surface, it seems like it would cause my front wheels to swivel which would make it difficult to drive straight onto the gondola. I may be worrying for nothing but it would be reassuring to hear from someone with experience.
> If the Riviera station doesn’t work out, we can walk to the CB station but we spent lots of points to book a week in a 2 BR preferred view. Six months ago I was so excited about the resort with new transportation that would be easier to load & unload without others having to wait on me.





kaytieeldr said:


> There's nowhere at Riviera to pull off cars. At the very least, the line has to be slowed, if not stopped.





Lilsia said:


> I can't find the video that was posted, but it showed a person in a wheelchair was able to get into the gondola without it being pulled off of the line or stopped. I think that it was slowed but definitely not stopped. I am not arguing that this should happen at WDW, just that before the gondola even opened, others argued that this system would be easy and flawless, and that those in wheelchairs/strollers/ECVS would be able to load without the system stopping.  A lot of grief was given to those who questioned that the lines would be stopped often for this. So if every wheelchair/ECV needs to have the line stopped, or a gondola pulled off of the line, I wonder why they would not add a pull off at the Riviera. Why would they want to have to stop the line frequently? It does not make sense.





kaytieeldr said:


> Logistics. Pop, AoA, and Caribbean Beach have a total of 6,400 rooms. Riviera has 489 (all number via Touring Plans plus calculated in my head ).
> 
> But the cars should be moving through Riviera slowly enough that wheelchairs and strollers can enter and exit, possibly at a slight angle toward the direction the line is moving, to avoid being hit by a door. ECVs, well, a lot of users are less skilled than ideal and probably need the stop. Especially if they're backing  up.





lanejudy said:


> That was definitely the intent at Riviera, and how such systems work in other places.  The cars move very slowly through the station.  However, i’m not sure how WDW is currently handling wheelchairs and ECVs at Riviera - if they are allowed to board while the cars move, or if they are stopping the line briefly.  I’ve read reports of both.
> 
> Enjoy your vacation!





Weedy said:


> My thoughts/questions: the reason for the gondolas being pulled off at the other stations is because they put blocks behind the wheels of the chair/ECV.
> How are they going to do this at Riviera?
> Will the Cast Member ride around in the cabin in the load area trying to get the blocks in place before the cabin leaves the station


----------



## GranJan1

RaySharpton said:


> I can't find the video either, but I found a photo.
> 
> View attachment 460813


Ray Sharpton, didn’t you just get back from a WDW trip? If so, did you try the gondolas? I really would like to hear how it was from someone who has actually tried it with a wheelchair with the gondola still moving as they enter.


----------



## RaySharpton

GranJan1 said:


> Ray Sharpton, didn’t you just get back from a WDW trip? If so, did you try the gondolas? I really would like to hear how it was from someone who has actually tried it with a wheelchair with the gondola still moving as they enter.



I stayed at the Pop & BWV.

Room 0122 had no laptop internet and the phone was in/out.  Pop said it was my devices.  I felt usually lonely at Pop.

No problem at BWV.

I really liked them.

The first time I asked the Disney cast member if I could back my wheelchair into the gondola and he said yes.

I remember others asking about this because in a wheelchair/mobility scooter your back would be facing the other riders if you rolled in straight first and the intercom and warnings are on the front door behind you.

That was the only time I asked and did it.

It wasn't worth the hassle to explain each time.  And it didn't make any difference to me since I was solo.

I also thought that if I rolled in backward, the Disney cast member probably would feel uncomfortable kneeling down in front of me to place the two chocks in front of the wheels.

As a wheelchair user, I have spent way too many times in front of standing guests smelly behinds if you know what I mean.  And I don't think it would be comfortable for the Disney cast member to kneel down so close to me.

Most of the time when backing out of the gondola, I could see my wheelchair's reflection in the window and the open doors behind me or I could follow each bench edge when exiting.

I use the slowest mode.

I rarely had to wait long.

Most wheelchair/mobility scooter entrances were at the exit of the Pop/Animator, DHS, and Epcot.  In the Caribbean, they were all on the end between the entrance and exit.

I didn't see a wheelchair enter at Riviera.

This was the only station that didn't have a separate wheelchair row where the gondola stopped.

I wish I had paid more attention.   I can't confirm if the gondola stopped or just slowed down for unloading/loading wheelchair/mobility scooters.

I loved the gondolas.

I don't have any plans to go back to WDW since I had so much trouble getting up and standing this year.  Plus my stamina was drastically down.

I don't recall visiting the parks many days nor more than a few hours each time.

I was unusually cold to the point of shivering, unable to use my left wrist, extreme pain trying to stand up and walk with my right foot.

I didn't feel the magic, I guess, because of feeling so poorly.  I felt like I didn't want to be there so I went back to my resort and slept.

After my first ADR, I canceled the rest of them.

That's why I haven't posted as much.

I found the following video on the first post of page one of this thread by ResortTV1.

At the time of 1:41:24, you can see the gondola entering Riviera Skyliner station coming from Epcot going to the Caribbean.






At the time of 3:34:27, you can see the gondola entering Riviera Skyliner station coming from the Caribbean going to Epcot.


----------



## GranJan1

RaySharpton said:


> I stayed at the Pop & BWV.
> 
> I really liked them.
> 
> The first time I asked the Disney cast member if I could back my wheelchair into the gondola and he said yes.
> 
> I remember others asking about this because in a wheelchair/mobility scooter your back would be facing the other riders if you rolled in straight first and the intercom and warnings are on the front door.
> 
> That was the only time I asked and did it.
> 
> It wasn't worth the hassle to explain each time.
> 
> I also thought that if I rolled in backward, the Disney cast member probably would feel uncomfortable kneeling down in front of me to place the two chocks in front of the wheels.
> 
> As a wheelchair user, I have spent way too many times in front of standing guests smelly behinds if you know what I mean.
> 
> Most of the time when backing out of the gondola, I could see my wheelchair's reflection in the window and the open doors behind me or follow each bench edge exiting.
> 
> I use the slowest mode.
> 
> I rarely had to wait long.
> 
> Most wheelchair/mobility scooter entrances were at the exit of the Pop/Animator, DHS, and Epcot.  In the Caribbean, they were all on the end between the entrance and exit.
> 
> I didn't see a wheelchair enter at Riviera.
> 
> This was the only station that didn't have a separate wheelchair row where the gondola stopped.
> 
> I wish I had paid more attention.   I can't confirm if the gondola stopped or just slowed down for unloading/loading.
> 
> I loved the gondolas.
> 
> I don't have any plans to go back to WDW since I had so much trouble getting up and standing this year.  Plus Imy stamina was drastically down.
> 
> I don't recall visiting the parks many days nor more than a few hours each time.
> 
> I was unusually cold to the point of shivering, unable to use my left wrist, extreme pain trying to stand up and walk with my right foot.
> 
> I didn't feel the magic, I guess, because of feeling so poorly.
> 
> After my first ADR, I canceled the rest of them.
> 
> That's why I haven't posted as much.


Thank you so much for the reply. Sorry to hear your health kept you from enjoying your trip.

I’ve been surprised there haven’t been more wheelchair users reporting their experience with the skyliner. I was beginning to think they just weren’t riding it. We’re staying at the Riviera next month but I’ve about come to the conclusion that it may be best to walk over to the CB station. I just don’t feel good about boarding the gondola while it’s moving, or having the entire thing stopped for everyone else. I guess now we just need to find out how long of a walk it is from Riviera to the CB skyliner station. I’ll have to make sure my battery is charged every day.

I’m also sorry to hear that you don’t plan to visit WDW again. I’m not to that point yet but most of our recent trips have been resort only trips which I enjoy. This time our kids & grandkids are going with us so we will be going to the parks. I may decide after this trip to stick with resort only trips depending on how it goes at the parks. I know what you mean about not spending much time at the parks. Just doesn’t seem worth the ticket price when your physical condition prevents you from enjoying it all. We’re DVC so exploring the resorts is still enjoyable enough to keep going for now but we’d probably sell our points soon if we weren’t using them for kids & grandkids.


----------



## Friendly Frog

mamabunny said:


> I would hazard a guess that as along as the canopy isn't more than 6 feet tall, it should be OK, and I'm willing to bet it isn't that tall.    I don't have the specs on the cabin doorways at hand, but if I had to guess, I would bet that the doors are probably not much shorter than a standard residential doorway.


 Thanks. For some reason I was thinking people were having to duck to get in the cars and saw that the Gold canopy looked really tall.


----------



## EckTownDisneyFan

I use a personal collapsible wheelchair and can walk short distances but not stand in one place.
I would like to know, if it is possible to use the normal line to board the gondola, if I stay in the chair untill just before boarding, then get up, collapse the chair and walk onto the gondola? 

I am shure I've read something about it, but can not find it anymore.


----------



## gap2368

EckTownDisneyFan said:


> I use a personal collapsible wheelchair and can walk short distances but not stand in one place.
> I would like to know, if it is possible to use the normal line to board the gondola, if I stay in the chair untill just before boarding, then get up, collapse the chair and walk onto the gondola?
> 
> I am shure I've read something about it, but can not find it anymore.


I would talk to the CM at the gondola about this


----------

